# SKS - Marathon am 28.4.07



## Scandium 500 (11. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen, wollte fragen wer alles beim SKS Bike Marathon mitfährt? Ich selber bin schon sehr gespannt und freue mich wenn der Startschuss fällt

www.mega-sports.de


----------



## Postmann (12. April 2007)

Ich bin dabei, allerdings dieses Jahr nur auf der Kurzstrecke. Das Wintertraining lässt nix anderes zu!

Hoffentlich ist etwas besseres Wetter als 2006.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (12. April 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist etwas besseres Wetter als 2006.




Schlechter als 2006 geht ja eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Becci (12. April 2007)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Schlechter als 2006 geht ja eigentlich nicht...



doch..kyrill 2


----------



## Scandium 500 (12. April 2007)

Ja ich hoffe das die Strecke gut zu fahren ist, denn ,,Kyril´´ hat doch einiges zerstört ...auch meine Homestrecke musste das erleben* heul...
Naja laut dem Veranstallter soll die Srecke gut bearbeitet worden sein...das lässt hoffen


----------



## OliT (12. April 2007)

Hauptsache besseres Wetter als letztes Jahr und keine kyrillischen Tragepassagen ...

@Eddigofast: Schlimmer geht immer! 

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## Wave (12. April 2007)

Scandium 500 schrieb:


> Naja laut dem Veranstallter soll die Srecke gut bearbeitet worden sein...



...ist sie!



OliT schrieb:


> Hauptsache besseres Wetter als letztes Jahr und keine kyrillischen Tragepassagen ...



...nein! alles fahrbar und fürchterlich trocken.


----------



## Rumas (12. April 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> ...nein! alles fahrbar und fürchterlich trocken.



noch, wer weiss wie es in 2 Wochen aussieht. 

Bin aber auch dabei, die 57km Runde muss aber reichen.


----------



## Eddigofast (12. April 2007)

Rumas schrieb:


> noch, wer weiss wie es in 2 Wochen aussieht.
> 
> :



Heute 20° Grad in 2 Wochen Schneit`s ....hier ist alles möglich !


----------



## BAO-Teamfahrer (19. April 2007)

Was erwartet einen auf der 55er an technischem? Eher Forstautobahn oder auch Trails? Reifenwahl?


----------



## Scandium 500 (19. April 2007)

Gute Frage... Die Reifenwahl zerbricht mir auch im mom den Kopf, da ja das Wetter doch noch sehr unbeständig sein kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. April 2007)

Forstautobahn ohne ende. Reifen? RR oder ähnlich gut rollendes.


----------



## Scandium 500 (19. April 2007)

Dann gibt es ja wohl ne Highspeed sesion.....Was für Reifen werdet ihr draufziehen am 28.4?


----------



## Micki (19. April 2007)

Erfahrungsgemäß wird die derzeitige Schönwetterperiode am 28.4. enden.


----------



## Micki (19. April 2007)

Scandium 500 schrieb:


> Dann gibt es ja wohl ne Highspeed sesion.....Was für Reifen werdet ihr draufziehen am 28.4?



Schlammreifen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. April 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> RR oder ähnlich gut rollendes.


----------



## Becci (19. April 2007)

Scandium 500 schrieb:


> Was für Reifen werdet ihr draufziehen am 28.4?



meine mythos  



Micki schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß wird die derzeitige Schönwetterperiode am 28.4. enden.



nee, in der nacht 27/28.05


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (19. April 2007)

mit hagelschauer der kurz vorm start über fahrerfeld zieht?und man musste ja unbedingt in kurzen sachen losfahren..ich wähle erstmal Richtey z max leg mich aber noch nicht fest...
und kommt jemande aus dem Raum PB bruach noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit


----------



## Scandium 500 (19. April 2007)

Naja nun kann man nur noch abwarten....das passt schon 

Was für Matschreifen könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Becci (19. April 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> meine mythos



ich wiederhole mich gerne


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. April 2007)

@ Becci: Lol aber schön das du mitfährst. Die 55 Runde? Da kann ich mich ja auf der ersten Runde schön an dich dranhängen..



4XRacerPB schrieb:


> mit hagelschauer der kurz vorm start über fahrerfeld zieht?und man musste ja unbedingt in kurzen sachen losfahren..



Wir beide sind glaube ich die einzigen gewesen die in kurzer Buchse gefahren sind. Meine Knie danken es mir noch bis heute..


----------



## Becci (19. April 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> lol aber schön das du mitfährst. Die 55 Runde? Da kann ich mich ja auf der ersten Runde schön an dich dranhängen..



ich bin bei der mittleren dabei, jawoll, und will min 15min schneller sein als letztes jahr 
dranhängen?nix da!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. April 2007)

Ohh schade..    Die 3.5 Stunden für weiterfahrt zur 2. Runde sind schon ein wenig knapp bemessen. 
Und meinst du die 511 bringt Glück? Bestimt eher als meine 213 Grr.. ;-)


----------



## Scandium 500 (19. April 2007)

Start und Ziel sollen ja an unterschiedlichen Orten sein. Werden dann alle Fahrer wieder zum Start zurück gefahren?


----------



## Becci (19. April 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ohh schade..    Die 3.5 Stunden für weiterfahrt zur 2. Runde sind schon ein wenig knapp bemessen.
> Und meinst du die 511 bringt Glück? Bestimt eher als meine 213 Grr.. ;-)



3 1/2h sollten reichen...ich bin letztes jahr 3h55 gefahren..also sollte bei dir mehr drin sein....511?die hatt ich auch schonmal glaub ich...gute zahl 



Scandium 500 schrieb:


> Start und Ziel sollen ja an unterschiedlichen Orten sein. Werden dann alle Fahrer wieder zum Start zurück gefahren?



da gibts nen shuttelbusverkehr zwischen start und ziel bzw umgekehrt..wir fahren mit mehreren und parken am ziel, rollen uns zum start ein...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. April 2007)

Schon mal die Ausschreibung gelesen?  

http://www.stefan-nolte.de/mega-sports/pdf-logo-01.gif

Es gibt einen Schuttle aber wie lang der nach dem Rennen fährt und ob und wieviele Bikes der aufnimmt kann ich nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Scandium 500 (19. April 2007)

Das ist eigtl eine gute Idee mit dem Einrollen bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (19. April 2007)

ach deine auch?war aber lustig?oder nicht?
und ich weiss noch nicht wie hin und zurück....
und metzker diesmal die kleine runde oder ist das jemand anderes ausm team?
meine nr ist 1044....


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. April 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> ach deine auch?war aber lustig?oder nicht?



Na ja hielt sich in Grenzen   besonders als ich anfing mit dem Bremskolben auf der Scheibe zu bremsen. Der Bremsbelag hatte ein schönes Loch in der Mitte als wäre der Ausgestanzt gewesen. 
Aber ich weis nicht ob ich mit nassen Beinlingen besser Klargekommen wäre..? 
Habe mal nen ex Profi (Erick Becker) 
http://www.beckercoaching.de/ darüber gesprochen, und seine Optimallösung für diese verhältnisse sind kurze Hosen mit ABC Pflastern.

Nee ich wieder grosse Runde, habe auf jeder Distanz einen Fahrer. St. No  213

@ Becci: Cool passt doch die Nummer, freu mich schon auf Sundern. Fahren den noch mehr Hüner mit? Meine Hätte dich als einzige entdeckt.


----------



## Becci (19. April 2007)

2 fahren definitiv die kleine runde mit, eine überlegt noch...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (19. April 2007)

echt ,welche denn???haben die nen freund?
warst du das der vorher noch neue xt beläge draufgemacht hat??


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. April 2007)

Aber aber, da gibt es doch viel Romantischere arten das Rauszufinden. 

warst du das der vorher noch neue xt beläge draufgemacht hat??

Ob ich jetzt "Derjenige" gewesen bin kann ich dir nicht sagen, denke die hatten voher 200 km runter.


----------



## Echinopsis (19. April 2007)

Hi, ich überlege, ob ich auch in Sundern-Hagen an den Start gehe. 
Da ich die Strecke nicht kenne, würde ich mich über ein paar mehr Infos dazu freuen.



Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Forstautobahn ohne ende. Reifen? RR oder ähnlich gut rollendes.



Das ist ja schonmal eine Aussage. Kann ich daraus schließen, dass das Hardtail völlig ausreicht? Hat jemand Vergleiche zu anderen Maras, z.B. Kellerwald, Nordenau, Großalmerode und ähnliche? Freue mich über Infos.

Grüße Tine


----------



## Scandium 500 (19. April 2007)

Hey der SKS- Marathon ist auch mein erster ....ich lass mich einfach mal überraschen und hoffe nur dass das Wetter mitspielt. Zur Streckeninfo: Wie schon gesagt wird es wohl viele Forstwege geben...denke ein Hardtail sollte ausreichen.
Welche Streckenlänge willst du denn wenn wählen?


----------



## Echinopsis (19. April 2007)

Naja, mein erster Marathon ist es nicht, nur der erste Start in Sundern-Hagen. Ich fahre den Halbmarathon, Anmeldung ist jetzt raus, es gibt kein zurück mehr   Vielleicht läuft man sich ja mal über den Weg. Werde wohl mit nem weißen Steppenwolf und schwarz-roten Klamotten mit fliegender Gans drauf am Start sein.
Ich richte mich dann mal auf ein schnelles Rennen mit mehr oder weniger gutem Wetter ein


----------



## Scandium 500 (19. April 2007)

Hehe glaub bei knapp 1000 Startern wird es schwierig dich zu erkennen...naja aber man weiß ja nie. Weißt du schon welche Reifen du fahren wirst? Ich bin mir mal total unschlüssig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. April 2007)

Ja es ist eine ziemlich anspruchslose Rolletappe, Wurzeln Steine, Schotter, oder Trailabfahrten gibt es fast nicht. Nur Landstrasse und beste Forstwege.
Allerdigngs ist das Wetter Berühmt-Berüchtigt wechselhaft und es kann schnell Schlammig werden, zumal die 55 Strecke vom ganzen 102 er Feld 2 mal gefahren wird. In den Fall ist so ein NN sicherlich auch nicht schlecht.
Allerdings gibt es auch einige Asphaltpassagen und da rollt der RR halt am besten
Hardtail reicht völlig, vergleich zu Kellerwald, Nordenau, Großalmerode kan ich leider nichts zu sagen. 

Auf jeden fall ist der P-Weg Mara um einiges anspruchsvoller und Kräftezehrender.


----------



## Scandium 500 (19. April 2007)

jaja der gute RR dann werd ich wohl ein Semislick aufziehen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. April 2007)

Wie gesagt bei einer Schlammschlacht wie letztes jahr ist der gute RR mit großer Vorsicht zu genießen. Besonders Wilderwiese runter.


----------



## BAO-Teamfahrer (19. April 2007)

Drohen einem am Anfang des Rennens Engpässe, wo sich die Meute staut? Wäre es also sinnvoller weiter vorne dann zu starten und am start dampf zu machen?

Ich weiß es auch nicht. Schnell starten und hoffen man hält ohne den mann mit dem hammer aus oder sein tempo bis ende gleichmäßig durchziehen...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. April 2007)

Also sonst ging es erstmal ein paar Km durch Sundern und auf der Landstrasse entlang. Stau gab es nie größeren. Klar die Fahrer hinter dem Führungsmopped bilden einen Kleinen Block, aber der hat mich bisher nie Behindert. In Sundern ist das im Vergleich zu Willingen kein Problem weit nach vorne zu fahren von den Engpässen her. Klar überrundet man auf der Mara strecke auch noch fahrer der 55 er aber das ist auch kein Thema da die Piste breit genug ist.


----------



## BAO-Teamfahrer (19. April 2007)

Tja, wenn man denn kann...Ich hoffe die plackerei ausm winter zahlt sich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. April 2007)

Ich hoffe mit.


----------



## Becci (19. April 2007)

..ich persönlich fand nordenau anstrengender als sundern..also streckentechnisch gesehen..sundern wenn das wetter mitspielt...nun eine schöne runde, wo man aber nicht am ende vollgas geben sollte nur weil man in den ort fährt, da gings letztes jahr nämlich nochmal hoch von gemeinsten wie ich fand ;-)
ansonsten engpässe..nun..von der apshaltstr runter auf den feldweg hats sich letztes jahr gestaut..ok, ich bin  auch etwa im hinterem drittel gestartet..aber nach und nach kann man sich gut nach vor kämpfen....und zwischendrin ab km 20 war ich dann allein unterwegs....


----------



## Rumas (19. April 2007)

Gibt es da Startblöcke oder kann ich mich  beim Start hinstellen wo ich will?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. April 2007)

Ja es gibt Startblöcke ,die grob in 500 Staffelungen unterteilt sind. Je nach startnummer darfste im entsprechenden Block vorstellig werden. Und im Block gilt: Wer früh kommt steht zuerst.


----------



## Eddigofast (20. April 2007)

Mit der Reifenwahl würde ich mich noch in Geduld üben, es ist zur Zeit zwar Staubtrocken aber sollte es auch nur mal einen Tag feste Regnen, bekommen wir  in Teilbereichen den wohl tiefsten Boden den man sich vorstellen kann, da im Moment überall schwerstes Gerät den Wald aufräumt....


----------



## Postmann (20. April 2007)

Eine Frage an die Einheimischen! 

Wie sieht das aus in Sundern? Ist der Start in Sundern City und das Ziel in Sundern-Hagen? Ist das ganze Drumherum (Startnummernausgabe, etc.) auch in Sundern City oder ist das alles in Sundern-Hagen???

Ich blick es irgendwie nicht.

GrußMicha


----------



## Eddigofast (20. April 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Einheimischen!
> 
> Wie sieht das aus in Sundern? Ist der Start in Sundern City und das Ziel in Sundern-Hagen? Ist das ganze Drumherum (Startnummernausgabe, etc.) auch in Sundern City oder ist das alles in Sundern-Hagen???
> 
> ...



Hallo !
Startnummernausgabe und Start ist in Sundern.....das Ziel ist im 8 km entfernten  Sundern-Hagen, es gibt einen Shuttelservice zwischen den beiden Orten....wie das mit 1000 Bikern + Bikes funktionieren soll, darüber kann ich auf der Mega S. Seite nix finden...


----------



## Postmann (20. April 2007)

Danke!

das bedeutet, dass ich entweder zuerst ne nummer hole und dann mein Auto in Hagen abstelle und wieder zum Start radeln. 

Oder ich stelle das auto in hagen ab und radel zum start, aber da muß ich wohl früh dran sein, da ich bei der Nr. Ausgabe bestimmt ewig warten muß.

Wie macht Ihr das?


----------



## Scandium 500 (20. April 2007)

Diese Frage stelle ich mir auch schon seit Tagen. Ebenso frag ich mich wo knapp 1000 Biker ihr Auto parken wollen?
Ich werde wohl am Ziel parken, dann zum Start rollen, Nummer holen und dann aufstellen....


----------



## Becci (20. April 2007)

letztes jahr hat das auch gepasst mit den parkmöglichkeiten, also keine sorge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scandium 500 (20. April 2007)

Muss man sich früh bei der Startnummerausgabe anstellen? Der Andrang sollte ja recht groß sein


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (20. April 2007)

Ja früh ist immer gut, gilt für Nummernausgabe wie Startaufstellung gleichermaßen.  

Es gibt neue Infos auf der Seite surft mal drauf.

http://www.mega-sports.de

"Wenn Du in Sundern-Hagen Dein Auto parkst, kannst Du auch zum Start locker einrollen (12 Kilometer, ca. 20 Minuten)"

Hmm da wird von 12 km gesprochen..


----------



## Scandium 500 (20. April 2007)

Naja lassen wir uns mal überraschen wird schon schief gehen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (20. April 2007)

Hoffentlich lassen die Leutz von Sks auch ein paar Präsente springen wenn se den schon Jubi ham.  
Die Pumpenproduktion hab ich schon 10 mal auf n24 gesehen.


----------



## Scandium 500 (20. April 2007)

Ja ein kleines Präsent könnte schon was ..mal sehen was die sich einfallen lassen.


----------



## Postmann (20. April 2007)

Das heißt, der zielbereich ist da wo er letztes jahr auch war? Oben auf dem Berg in Wildewiese oder wie das hieß???


----------



## Silent (20. April 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> "Wenn Du in Sundern-Hagen Dein Auto parkst, kannst Du auch zum Start locker einrollen (12 Kilometer, ca. 20 Minuten)"
> 
> Hmm da wird von 12 km gesprochen..


Ein 36ger Schnitt zum lockeren einrollen? (oder gehts nur bergab?)
Wie schnell bist dann im Rennen?


----------



## Wave (20. April 2007)

Als Einheimer sollte ich vllt auch ein paar Worte sagen:

Start und Ziel liegen 9/10/11/12 km auseinander(was weiss ich wieviel genau)  Es geht bis nach Sundern bis auf einen kleinen Berg(den es letzen Jahr nach dem Start auch hoch ging) konsequent runter. Morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit brauch ich für die Strecke ca. 20min! Die Startnummernausgabe ist in Sundern! Parkmöglichkeiten wird es in Hagen (da ist dieses Mal ja mehr Platz weil kein Start auf der Hauptstraße ist) und auch in Sundern genug geben. Shuttleservice wird es auch geben! Ich würde folgendes vorschlagen: Parkt in Hagen, fahrt mit dem Rad nach Sundern, holt die Nummer und stellt euch auf! Etwaige Jacken, Hosen, Mützen etc können in Sundern abgegeben werden und werden dann per Shuttle nach Hagen kutschiert. 

Zur Strecke: Auf Grund des Orkans wird sich diese geringfühig ändern aber von der Charakteristik bleibt sie gleich! Ich bin der Meinung dass man auch im Nassen auf der Strecke jeden Reifen fahren kann. Falls es regnet kommt man Wildewiese weder mit einem Reifen á la NobbyNic nocht mit einem "Racing Ralph" hoch! Da müsste schon ein reiner Schlammreifen her, welchen ich aber auf Grund Teeranteil bzw Waldautobahn nicht fahren würde.

Noch weitere Fragen? Immer raus damit!!!

Marc


----------



## Rumas (20. April 2007)

Also ich werde wohl in Sundern parken, Startnummer abholen - Rennen fahren - hoffentlich in Sundern-Hagen ankommen und dann locker nach  Sundern zurück rollen. Wo sind denn eigentlich die Duschen, Sundern oder Sundern-Hagen?

@ Wave:
ist der Anstieg nach Wildewiese so steil oder so schlammig wenn es regnet, das man da nicht hochkommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (20. April 2007)

Duschen sind in Hagen!
Der Anstieg ist nur ein ca. 400 Meter langes Wiesenstück was bei Regen und etlichen Stollenreifen sehr stark aufweicht! Ansonsten alles gut fahrbar bei jedem Wetter.


----------



## Eddigofast (20. April 2007)

@Wave

Die Starten das Rennen ja auf der Brücke in Sundern, gehts von da aus nur über die Straße nach Stockum, oder wie haben die das vor ?

Gruß Eddi


----------



## Wave (20. April 2007)

Ja, genau. Erst neutralisiert durch die City dann über die Straße nach Stockum und dort in den Wald


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. April 2007)

Wave aber den Skihang Wilderwiese fährt man doch runter (da wo der skilift für arme hochgeht. Rauf geht es nach der Verpflegungsstelle ein Kurzes Stück lang und dann nach links. Meinst du diese Passage? Da war bisher jedes Jahr schieben angesagt. Auch mit einen Black Shark Mud. Tut auch nicht schlecht sich ein paar Stollen in die Treter zu schrauben.


----------



## Wave (21. April 2007)

Das meinte ich! Erst wie du schon schreibst den Skihang runter und dann quer über die Wiese hoch...

Da wird dieses Jahr nicht geschoben: Wetter wird schön


----------



## Eddigofast (21. April 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Erst neutralisiert durch die City dann über die Straße nach Stockum und dort in den Wald



OK ! Dann ist es ja fast Egal wo man in der Startaufstellung steht, weil die schnelleren Fahrer auf den 5 Km Straße nach Stockum sowieso nach vorne fahren...also genug Platz für alle... 


Nur über den Shuttelbus für 1000 Biker + Bikes bin ich noch am Rätseln, wahrscheinlich so etwas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (21. April 2007)

die haben doch noch nicht mal ein bahnhof in sundern.........*grrrr*


----------



## Eddigofast (21. April 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> die haben doch noch nicht mal ein bahnhof in sundern.........*grrrr*



Falsch ! Die haben einen Bahnhof !


----------



## Wave (21. April 2007)

Einen Bahnhof haben wir und da stehen eine Menge Holztransportzüge welche ordentlich Platz bieten


----------



## 4XRacerPB (21. April 2007)

äh .....
laut bahn.de komme ich von paderborn nur mit dem bus von arnsberg aus nach sundern
d.h. sundern = nix BHF
Erklärung???


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. April 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> Einen Bahnhof haben wir und da stehen eine Menge Holztransportzüge welche ordentlich Platz bieten


----------



## 4XRacerPB (21. April 2007)

ist der bahnhof evtl in einem ortsteil von sundern?


----------



## Wave (21. April 2007)

Sundern hat zwar einen Bahnhof dieser ist aber nicht an das öffentliche Netz angeschlossen! Hier fahren höchstens ein paar Holzzüge o.ä.


----------



## pseudosportler (21. April 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Da war bisher jedes Jahr schieben angesagt. Auch mit einen Black Shark Mud. Tut auch nicht schlecht sich ein paar Stollen in die Treter zu schrauben.



Habe letztes Jahr aber dieses Stück gefahren mit Nobby Nic, war zwar nicht schneller als die Radschieber aber ich habe ja ein Farrad und kein schiebe Rad also wens geht wird gefahren.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. April 2007)

Bei mir geht tragen halt schneller.  Und das ist das einzige was für mich zählt. Im Crosssport wird auch getragen wenn es schneller geht auch wenn man irhentwo hochfahren könnte. Und die haben da auch Fahrräder, keine Gehhilfen.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (23. April 2007)

aso...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (23. April 2007)

Drei zwei eins..Peng! Mit dem Knall der Startpistole schnellt der Puls in die Höhe. 
Attacke!! Platz schaffen in der Enge des Starterfeldes. Überholen, vorarbeiten.
Die Beine fühlen sich gut an, Links vorbei. Rechts vorbei. Schon 100 Höhenmeter.
Gleichmässig atmen, Rythmus finden. Die Motivation steigt, gleich ist der erste Gipfel in Sicht.
Ein Schluck aus dem Cammelbak, oben gibt es eine Verpflegungsstelle. Rein in die Abfahrt.
Volle Konzentration, eins werden mit dem Bike, rein in die Kurve. Sehr schnell. Es scheppert und rüttelt wie wahnsinnig. Viel zu schnell, das wird knapp, das reicht nicht...es reicht doch. 
Schwung mitnehmen Adrenalinflash Wow.   (Gänsehaut)

(Christoph Listmann Mountainbike-Marathon Delius klasing)

Samstag ist es Endlich wieder soweit..


----------



## Wayne70 (23. April 2007)

Wo sind den die Verpflegungsstationen? Auf der Strecke ja - 3.
Aber wo? Habe diese Angabe nicht gefunden.


----------



## hefra (23. April 2007)

Ich bin auch auf der Mittelstrecke dabei.

gibt es eine Karte wo der Streckenverlauf eingezeichnet ist? Meine Eltern wollen da etwas wandern und dabei möglichst viel von der Strecke sehen...


----------



## Scandium 500 (23. April 2007)

wie lange läuft man als Zuschauer  vom Start ins Ziel? Die Eltern wollen ja auch gucken


----------



## Eddigofast (23. April 2007)

Scandium 500 schrieb:


> wie lange läuft man als Zuschauer  vom Start ins Ziel? Die Eltern wollen ja auch gucken



Start ist in Sundern------------Ziel ist in Sundern-Hagen-------Entfernung ca. 10 Kilometer....besser mit dem Auto ! ( Für die Eltern)


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (24. April 2007)

Ich war zwar am Sonntag schon beim Marathon im Kellerwald, aber zu 50 % bin ich in Sundern auch dabei, dann aber nur die kleine Runde. Muß nur noch auf das OK meiner Frau warten, dann wirds ein Familienausflug nach Sundern  ich fahr den Marathon und meine Frau bekommt einen neuen Helm,


----------



## Wayne70 (24. April 2007)

Nochmal die Frage nach den Verpflegungsstationen.
Bei welchen KM?

Und. Kennt jemand nette Campingplätze in der Nähe?

Wayne


----------



## roffi (24. April 2007)

Ist die Srecke schon ausgeschildert?? oder ab wann wird dies geschehen??

Wie verbringt ihr eigentlich trainingstechnisch die letzte Woche vor so nem marathon??

grüße roffi


----------



## Eddigofast (24. April 2007)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage nach den Verpflegungsstationen.
> Bei welchen KM?
> 
> Und. Kennt jemand nette Campingplätze in der Nähe?
> ...



Hallo, schau mal hier :http://www.nah-klar-sundern.de/index.php?Haupt=3&Unter=2

Am Sorpesee gibt es insgesamt 5 Campingplätze, auf denen noch genügend Platz ist....

auch hier : http://www.sorpesee.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (24. April 2007)

roffi schrieb:


> Ist die Srecke schon ausgeschildert?? oder ab wann wird dies geschehen??
> 
> Wie verbringt ihr eigentlich trainingstechnisch die letzte Woche vor so nem marathon??
> 
> grüße roffi



Auf jeden Fall Belastung rausnehmen.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (24. April 2007)

oder über eine woche krank mit magen darm virus im bett liegen muskelmasse verlieren und 4 tage vorher trotz fieber weiter trainieren...


----------



## Eddigofast (24. April 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> oder über eine woche krank mit magen darm virus im bett liegen muskelmasse verlieren und 4 tage vorher trotz fieber weiter trainieren...



Ohh Schiet ! Aber höchstens ein wenig lockeres Radeln, mit Belastung tust Du Dir in der Situation keinen Gefallen, leg lieber die Füße hoch sonst liegste am Samstag unterm Sauerstoffzelt...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (24. April 2007)

ja aber erst nach dem Ziel!!
naja bin heut mit 21 er schnitt die strecke gefahren die ich sonst mit 25/26 fahre....
aber :wo kein wille da ist kein weg aber ich will...


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (24. April 2007)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Teilnehmerzahlbeschränkung sind ja schon 1095 Leute gemeldet und eine Anmeldung ist jetzt nicht mehr online möglich. Oder ist egal wie viele mitfahren ???


----------



## Wave (24. April 2007)

begrenzt auf 1000 bei dem Halb-/Marathon und 500 beim Fun-Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roffi (24. April 2007)

Wer weiß ob die Marathonstrecke schon ausgeschildert ist?? please


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (24. April 2007)

Wer von euch ist schon am freitag in Sundern, bitte dringend melden,
gerne auch per tel. 01733852892


----------



## pollux8 (24. April 2007)

Wir Grenzländer kommen schon mit 7 Bikern,Wetter soll ja BOMBIG Heiß werden. Als Ziel haben wir uns die 2 Runden im Kopf gesetzt.Schade um das HICK Hack des Start und Ziel. 
Ich denk,die NL-er werden wieder die führende Position haben


----------



## Wave (24. April 2007)

DIe Marathonrunde ist noch nicht ausgeschildert!!!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (25. April 2007)

Falls einer von euch nicht zum Marathon fahren kann,warum auch immer, unbedingt bei mir melden, ich nehme deinen Startplatz. Wenn ihr jemanden kennt der nicht kann gebt mir bescheid ich würde so gerne mitfahren


----------



## Becci (25. April 2007)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> Falls einer von euch nicht zum Marathon fahren kann,warum auch immer, unbedingt bei mir melden, ich nehme deinen Startplatz. Wenn ihr jemanden kennt der nicht kann gebt mir bescheid ich würde so gerne mitfahren



nachmeldung vor ort?hab was von 15 nachmeldegebühr gehört...ansonsten viel glück!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (25. April 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> nachmeldung vor ort?hab was von 15 nachmeldegebühr gehört...ansonsten viel glück!



Nachmeldungen sind leider nicht mehr möglich alles Ausgebucht


----------



## Scandium 500 (25. April 2007)

Wird wohl recht voll werden, wenn knapp 1100 Biker losrollen  MASSENSTART auwaia


----------



## Eddigofast (25. April 2007)

Scandium 500 schrieb:


> Wird wohl recht voll werden, wenn knapp 1100 Biker losrollen  MASSENSTART auwaia



Nein ! Es wird nicht Eng....die ersten ca. 5 Km auf Vollgesperrter Straße...da trennt sich schon am ersten Berg die Elite von den anderen Bikern.....


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (25. April 2007)

Wie sieht'n das aus mit der Streckenteilung? WEiß da wer genaues bzgl. der Beschilderung?

so far...

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (26. April 2007)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Nein ! Es wird nicht Eng....die ersten ca. 5 Km auf Vollgesperrter Straße...da trennt sich schon am ersten Berg die Elite von den anderen Bikern.....



So siehts aus, das ist auch das gute an Sundern.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (26. April 2007)

Racing Ralph werd ich wohl fahren...
und wer ist eigentlich auf diese idee gekommen mit getrennten start und ziel....


----------



## Postmann (26. April 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> und wer ist eigentlich auf diese idee gekommen mit getrennten start und ziel....


 
Wahrscheinlich der Sponsor SKS, der einen Start vor seiner Haustür haben wollte, aber in der Stadt war für Zielankunft wahrscheinlich zuweing Platz!! Oder aber die Stadt sollte am Nachmittag nicht mehr gesperrt sein.


----------



## Eddigofast (27. April 2007)

Wird wohl aufgrund der tollen äußeren Bedingungen das schnellste Rennen, was 
es bisher in Hagen gegeben hat....aber auch Abends bei der Party wird es heiß hergehen...


----------



## Wave (27. April 2007)

ächz, was ist das trocken!! sieht man sich abends noch?


----------



## Becci (27. April 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> ächz, was ist das trocken!!



berschwer dich noch  besser als letztes jahr 

aber ich glaube die sanis werden gut zu tun haben...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (27. April 2007)

viel zu warm..ich beantrage eine verlegung des rennens in eine schlechtwetterperiode,...also regen wär ja das mindeste nach dem vom letzten jahr...


----------



## Wave (27. April 2007)

welche startnummer hast du? dann gibts vorm start einen eimer eiswasser über den kopf..


----------



## Eddigofast (27. April 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> welche startnummer hast du? dann gibts vorm start einen eimer eiswasser über den kopf..



 Genau ! Und er muß mit der gleichen Kleidung vom letzten Jahr antreten...schwitz... 

@Wave...wahrscheinlich gehe ich Abends auch hin ! 


@Becci...wieso werden die Sanis gut zu tun haben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (27. April 2007)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Genau ! Und er muß mit der gleichen Kleidung vom letzten Jahr antreten...schwitz...









[/url][/IMG]
ich glaube nicht...
habe eine kuh auf dem kopf und nr ist 1044


----------



## Eddigofast (27. April 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht...
> habe eine kuh auf dem kopf und nr ist 1044




Nicht schlecht...letztes Jahr wars knapp über Null Grad am morgen.....Brrrrrr


----------



## Eddigofast (27. April 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht...
> habe eine kuh auf dem kopf und nr ist 1044




Nicht schlecht...letztes Jahr wars knapp über Null Grad am morgen.....Brrrrrr


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (27. April 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> sieht man sich abends noch?



Keine Ahnung je nachdem wann meine Fg abzischt..


----------



## Felixxx (28. April 2007)

Gleich geht's los!
Gefrühstückt, alles gepackt - noch 200km fahren und dann  

CU in Sundern, Felixxx


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (28. April 2007)

Das erste Jahr das ich nicht dabei bin und dann so ein Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (28. April 2007)

War das Heiß und Staubig...holla die Waldfee...war mein erster Marathon, Ergebnisse sind noch nicht Online...fast 1200 Starter.... Teilweise mit Stau, aber das lässt sich bei so vielen Teilnehmern wohl nicht vermeiden, die Abfahrten fand ich ganz schön krass....einfach nur SUPER...


----------



## Wave (28. April 2007)

HIER gibts erste Fotos


----------



## wildsnoopy (28. April 2007)

Es war voll super.   Strecke gut,Stimmung gut,alles gut


----------



## Unrest (28. April 2007)

Einfach nur genial für meinen ersten Marathon!
6. der Junioren (männl.) auf den 32km - wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe-, 86. von allen Kerlen auf den 32km - laut vorläufiger Liste (Mit Kasköppen ^^).
Was leicht nervig war: Start/Ziel an zwei verschiedenen Orten... Nur geil, wenn man am Ziel parken will, sich leicht verhaspelt, sowieso schon spät ist und dann zum Start rollen muss um fast ganz hinten zu starten...


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (28. April 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> HIER gibts erste Fotos




schöne Bilder, und ich habe keinen Startplatz mehr bekommen, könnte mich ärgern  
Ich hoffe es hat euch allen Spaß gemacht


----------



## pseudosportler (28. April 2007)

War etwas anders als letztes Jahr, auch wieder ein extrem Wetter, aber lieber etwas wärmer und Staubig bei den Abfahrten, habe dan wenigstens keine Angst weil ich eh nicht sehe wo es lang geht, als so kalt und naß wie letztes Jahr.
Hat jemand mal die Strecken festgehalten hatte auf der "57km" Runde nur 50.8km auf dem Tacho.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Silent (28. April 2007)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal die Strecken festgehalten hatte auf der "57km" Runde nur 50.8km auf dem Tacho.
> 
> MfG pseudosportler


Ja ja, abgekürzt wie?


----------



## pseudosportler (28. April 2007)

Silent schrieb:


> Ja ja, abgekürzt wie?



Schon wieder aufgefallen, mist, aber bitte nicht weiter sagen  .
Bis Morgen in Essen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## 4XRacerPB (28. April 2007)

staubig aber lustig...nur racing Ralph naja....
9. bei den Herren auf 32km und gesamt 36.ter glaub ich


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (28. April 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> HIER gibts erste Fotos



Nr 61. Grinse so weil der Jüngling vor mir absteigen musste. Zumal er 40 Kg leichter und 10 Jahre jünger ist  

Gennerell nicht so gut gelaufen unm 8 min über meiner Erwartung von 4,30 Std auf der 100. km Strecke gefahren. 
In der zweiten Runde mußte ich durch die Hitze ziemlich rausnehmen und konnte so nur einen 21  er Schnitt erreichen. 
Plazierung 77 von 183 Gesamt 102 Km  Männerklasse 22 von 29 lol.. Zeit  4.37.51
2 Lizenzfahrerinen haben mich auch weggedrückt. 
Von den Start bei SKS habe ich mir mehr versprochen. Besonders geärgert hat mich das ich 21 km von Sundern City nach Hagen radeln durfte um Gel für das Rennen zu kaufen. Dabei hatte ich mich schon warmgefahren. sonst war alles gut organisiert und ich werde nächstes jahr erneut Starten.
Bilder sind im Fotoalbum.

Gruss an die beiden BAO Biker, schön sich so kennenzulernen. 

Schön das es keine Verletzten gab und euch noch einen schönen Abend.

Mfg Chris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (28. April 2007)

Es war mal wieder ein Erlebniss,Mit 6:09 konnte ich auf 100km zufrieden sein.
Kritik:Bei soviel Reifenpannen hätte doch der Hauptsponsor ruhig am jeden Stand ein paar vernünftige Luftpumpen hinstellen können 
Und die Fotografen hätten vom Start weg ruhig ein paar Panoramaaufnahmen machen können bei 1200 Teilnehmer.dann hätte ich zur Erinnerung auch eins gekauft.
Zitatie Holländer sind eben die schnelleren Fahrer


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (28. April 2007)

Ja danke, reite du mal auf unseren Nationalstolz rum hier. 

6:09 ist eine Ordentliche Zeit.   Hut ab.


----------



## Eddigofast (29. April 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ja danke, reite du mal auf unseren Nationalstolz rum hier.
> 
> 6:09 ist eine Ordentliche Zeit.   Hut ab.




Vor Deinen Zeiten ziehe ich wirklich den Hut...aber dieses Jahr waren wirklich nur Hammerleute am Start.( Statement der Rennleitung)........Der Gewinner in 3.23.55...das ist ein Schnitt von 30 Km/h...Wahnsinn....


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (29. April 2007)

Vielen Dank  aber wie der pollux schon sagt: gegen dem Ramses ist kein Kraut gewachsen. Nur letzte Woche in Kellerwald muste er sich mit dem 3. Platz begnügen...


----------



## Monday (29. April 2007)

War das Geil in Sundern  

Super Marathon ...schxxß Ergebniss


----------



## Unrest (29. April 2007)

Wieso scheiss Ergebnis? Leistungstechnisch? Oder warst du einer der Unglücklichen mit Zwangspause, dank leerem Schlauch?


----------



## IGGY (29. April 2007)

Klasse Veranstaltung 
Kann mir jemand verraten wo man die Bilder runterladen kann die gemacht wurden?


----------



## Unrest (29. April 2007)

http://picasaweb.google.de/MarcsAlbum/MegaSportsSA
http://picasaweb.google.com/hagen2007/MegaSports2007
Und dann wird die Tage wohl noch einiges auf sportograf.com einiges an Fotos kommen.

Kann mir wer verraten wer dre meist-vertretene Verein war? Wir waren mit 18 Leuten am Start (Zee Aylienz) und ich spekuliere, dass wir zahlenmässig überlegen waren... *lach*


----------



## Scandium 500 (29. April 2007)

Klasse Ivent mit einer top Organisation, super Stimmung und toller Strecke...nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (29. April 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Vielen Dank  aber wie der pollux schon sagt: gegen dem Ramses ist kein Kraut gewachsen. Kellerwald muste er sich D


@Christoph Hochachtung von deinen Leistungen:Es geht ja nur um die Begeisterung  der deutschen Teilnehmer am MARATHONIch denke 175 zu 1200 Teilnehmer ist für die 100km-Schleife ein schlechtes Ergebnis!
Da sind die Holländer bei ihren Veranstalltungen einfach besser drauf


----------



## Monday (29. April 2007)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wieso scheiss Ergebnis? Leistungstechnisch? Oder warst du einer der Unglücklichen mit Zwangspause, dank leerem Schlauch?



Bin mit meiner Leistung nicht glücklich, 2:52 h auf (57KM)  
Mußte 2x runter vom Rad dehnen, weil ich Krämpfe bekommen habe.
Am kurzen letzten Asphaltanstieg ging dann auch nichts mehr und ich mußte lschieben.

Ändere schon meine Jahresplanung. Muß einige Harzer MA´s streichen um die BSN Trophy zufahren, muß wenigstens ein ordentlichen Platz in der  Gesamtwertung machen.


----------



## kodak (29. April 2007)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> .
> Hat jemand mal die Strecken festgehalten hatte auf der "57km" Runde nur 50.8km auf dem Tacho.
> MfG pseudosportler




.. Sowohl Tacho als auch GPS meinen das die 57 km eine 50 war und die 102 hoerten nach Tacho 93 km und GPS 95 km auf ...

...

alles andere im anderen Thread  ...

Percy (die grosse Runde mit 5:40 bewaeltigt)


----------



## Wayne70 (29. April 2007)

Einen großen Spaß hat es gemacht.
Gerade auch am Zielbereich, den haben Sie super gemacht.

Aber die Idee mit Start und Ziel an verschiedenen Orten zu legen war einfach schlecht.

Da sollte man eher auf den Sponsor verzichten. Und wenn der Polizist noch dem Golf Start Fahrer sagt er soll langsam machen, es sei eine Werbeveranstaltung und kein Rennen, dann verliert dies etwas den Charme.
Klar am Start soll keiner wie ein Verückter durch die Stadt rasen, aber mir war dies etwas zu viel SKS Anpassung.

Ich war dieses Jahr das erste Mal mit kleinem Nachwuchs und Mädel dabei, aber wenn (wie man das so wünscht) die Frau am Start und am Ziel da sein soll, dann stellt sich die Frau nachdem die Jungs gestartet sind erstmal in den großen Stau (mit den anderen Frauen) und gurkt irgendwie zum Ziel.

Jetzt kann man sagen, daß ist eine Sport Veranstaltung und kein Familienausflug, klar - aber gerade diese Art MTB Marathon lebt doch von der Vermischung von family und den Profis die man nur am Start mal kurz sieht.

Deshalb: Start und Ziel nicht mehr trennen.

wie gesagt, mir hat es großen Spaß gemacht und die Strecke war gut (besonders nach dem Sturm), aber meinem Mädel mute ich dies nicht nochmal zu wenn Start und Ziel getrennt sind und entspannt sahen lt. meiner Freundin die Mädels im Stau zum Sportplatz alle nicht aus ;-)

Wayne


----------



## Scandium 500 (29. April 2007)

Ja das mit dem Start und Zielort ist etwas unglücklich gelaufen. Jedoch konnte man sagen das es eine richtig gute Veranstaltung war....wenn knapp 1300 BIker auf einmal losrollen ist das schon ein schönes Gefühl ....naja für mich ist die Trophy noch nicht zu ende...16.06 Lennestadt- Saalhausen


----------



## Eddigofast (29. April 2007)

Hey, haltet mal den Ball flach ! Ihr solltet mal Bedenken das SKS seit Anfang an Sponsor ist, der viel Kapital (natürlich nicht Uneigenützig) dafür Verwendet hat diese Veranstaltung möglich zu machen, in heutigen Zeiten sollten wir Biker froh sein, das es überhaupt noch Sponsoren gibt ! Sonst währen so tolle Events gar nicht möglich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofrost (30. April 2007)

wildsnoopy schrieb:


> Es war voll super.   Strecke gut,Stimmung gut,alles gut



Hallo !

Kommt aber bei weitem nicht an den P-Weg dran !! 
Vor allem habe ich an den Verpflegungsständen nur Wasser oder Orangensprudel bekommen ?!
Fand ich irgendwie arm - habe eigentlich gehofft irgendwas isotonisches zubekommen !


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. April 2007)

Was wilst du denn für 22 Euro Startgeld an der Verpflegungsstelle erwarten?. Lachsschnitchen mit Prosecco?  Wenn ich mich nicht irre habe ich beim P-Weg 65 Euro Startgeld bezahlt. Also bitte, da könnte ich in Sundern 3 mal für Starten. (Und Abends gibt es jedesjahr eine fette Kostenlose Party dazu.) 
P-Weg ist 3 mal teurer wegen All inclusive Verpflegung und laber Rambazamba auf der Zielbühne. Na Ja ich brauch es nicht bin aber gerne in Plettenberg gefahren.

Aber bei solchen vergleichen werd ich madig, ist wie wenn man sich günstig einen Golf kauft, und dann unzufrieden ist weil der nicht so toll ist wie ein Benz der das Dreifache kostet. Hallo?


----------



## Postmann (30. April 2007)

HI,

ich denke, da bringst Du was durcheinander. P-Weg hab ich letztes Jahr 26,- Euro bezahlt! Und was die Stimmung und die Orga anging war es wirklich besser! Aber hier in Sundern war es im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr organisatorisch bedeutend besser!

Bis 2008.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (30. April 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Was wilst du denn für 22 Euro Startgeld an der Verpflegungsstelle erwarten?. Lachsschnitchen mit Prosecco?  Wenn ich mich nicht irre habe ich beim P-Weg 65 Euro Startgeld bezahlt. Also bitte, da könnte ich in Sundern 3 mal für Starten. (Und Abends gibt es jedesjahr eine fette Kostenlose Party dazu.)
> P-Weg ist 3 mal teurer wegen All inclusive Verpflegung und laber Rambazamba auf der Zielbühne. Na Ja ich brauch es nicht bin aber gerne in Plettenberg gefahren.
> 
> Aber bei solchen vergleichen werd ich madig, ist wie wenn man sich günstig einen Golf kauft, und dann unzufrieden ist weil der nicht so toll ist wie ein Benz der das Dreifache kostet. Hallo?



P-Weg und 65   
Der hat meine ich 28,-  gekostet, aber auf keinen Fall 65,- .


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (30. April 2007)

Ach noch eine Frage, wieviel Höhenmeter hatten die einzelnen Strecken?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (30. April 2007)

zuviel..
ich glaube die kurze 32 km 680 oder so...


----------



## pseudosportler (30. April 2007)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:


> Ach noch eine Frage, wieviel Höhenmeter hatten die einzelnen Strecken?



Laut Veranstalter
 32km/ 654hm
 57km/1245hm
102km/2376hm
Wen die bei den hm genauso unkorrekte Angaben gemacht haben wie bei den km dan waren es wesentlich weniger, bei mir waren es Laut Tacho nur 51km statt 57km.
Hast gestern in Essen auf jeden Fall die schönere Runde gedreht, mit mehr km, hm und schönen Trails  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (30. April 2007)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Laut Veranstalter
> 32km/ 654hm
> 57km/1245hm
> 102km/2376hm
> ...



Und dann auch noch viel günstiger!


----------



## Eddigofast (30. April 2007)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Laut Veranstalter
> 32km/ 654hm
> 57km/1245hm
> 102km/2376hm
> ...



Die Angaben des Veranstalters sind vom letzten Jahr, wegen der Sturmschäden konnten einige Streckenteile gar nicht befahren werden und mußten kurzfristig noch geändert werden....nun heult mal nicht rum und seit Froh das die Veranstaltung überhaupt stattfinden konnte.....


----------



## Rumas (30. April 2007)

Also ich bin die angeblich 57 km Runde gefahren und hatte 51km/ 1240 HM auf den Tacho stehen. Gleiche Anzahl HM bei 6 km weniger als angegeben da erscheint meine Leistung gleich in einen anderen Licht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. April 2007)

Ich hatte am Abend 140 Tageskilometer am Tacho stehen, das hat mich am meisten gefreut Der Kette gefiel das weniger.


----------



## bofrost (1. Mai 2007)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Was wilst du denn für 22 Euro Startgeld an der Verpflegungsstelle erwarten?. Lachsschnitchen mit Prosecco?  Wenn ich mich nicht irre habe ich beim P-Weg 65 Euro Startgeld bezahlt. Also bitte, da könnte ich in Sundern 3 mal für Starten. (Und Abends gibt es jedesjahr eine fette Kostenlose Party dazu.)



P-Weg war übrigends genauso teuer ! 
P-Weg 65 uro ? Dann würden die Plettenberger alle zuhause bleiben - auch wenn es lachs und Prosecco geben würde !


----------



## Wayne70 (1. Mai 2007)

Nochmal kurz hierzu.



> Eddigofast: Hey, haltet mal den Ball flach ! Ihr solltet mal Bedenken das SKS seit Anfang an Sponsor ist, der viel Kapital (natürlich nicht Uneigenützig) dafür Verwendet hat diese Veranstaltung möglich zu machen, in heutigen Zeiten sollten wir Biker froh sein, das es überhaupt noch Sponsoren gibt ! Sonst währen so tolle Events gar nicht möglich !



Ich denke daß meine Anmerkung hierzu schon sehr flach war, also erstmal entspannen.

Wie schon gesagt, die Strecke hat echt Spaß gemacht und es ist nicht so das andere Vereine keine tollen Veranstaltungen auf die Beine stellen die Start und Ziel an einem Ort haben. Die Kritik muß man sich schon anhören.
Wayne


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (1. Mai 2007)

Ok habe mich geirrt, und entschuldige mich. Mit den getrenten Start und Zielorten ist schon so eine Sache, bedingt durch das SKS Jubiläum.


----------



## Becci (2. Mai 2007)

dann will ich auch mal  

meiner meinung nach war die orga wieder sehr gelungen, die strecke konnt ich zum großteil als die vom letzten jahr identifizieren(auch ohne matsch ) 
aber der schluss hat mich irgendwie geschockt, da meint man nu is ende, und dann gehts doch nochmal über ein paar hindernisse die nach den "strapazen" wirklich hart waren aber  
über hm oder km angaben als auch zuviel aspahlt ect wurde hier schon genug diskutiert, für mich war die strecke eine herausforderung und ich habe vor auch im nächstem jahr egal bei welchem wetter wieder dabei zu sein!(allerdings keine mittlere runde )

hoffe dass es den verletzten wieder soweit gut geht, und das so mancher sturz (rtw vs mtb´ler kurz vor ende....) ohne größere blessuren gemeistert wurde..


----------



## 4XRacerPB (2. Mai 2007)

hat irgendwer schon dieses lustige "minitool" kaputt bekommen  oder bin ich der erste?


----------



## Wave (2. Mai 2007)

wo wir grad dabei sind: gab es ein präsent von sks?!

@Becci: Sei froh dass du Abends den Sprint nicht gesehen hast: Ein gebrochener Arm, eine zu nähende Platzwunder und ich habe mir an dem blöden Table auch ein paar "Kratzer" geholt...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (2. Mai 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> dann will ich auch mal  .....für mich war die strecke eine herausforderung....



Hey, danke für den Coolen Bericht. 
Aber du hast schon recht besonders anspruchsvoll ist der Kurs nicht.

Wenn du es dieses Jahr nach Wetter schaffen solltest wirst du eine Kurze aber sehr Technische Strecke vorfinden.  
Die Hindernisse waren schon cool, so konnte man den Zuschauern auch ein wenig Fr Style bieten. 

@Wave bist du da mit der Rennfeile drüber? Und ja es gab das alljahrliche Obligatorische Microtool, diesjahr allerdings mit Band zum umhängen.


----------



## Wave (2. Mai 2007)

klar...mitm racehardtail!
mit dem minitool find ich schon recht arm. eine kleine pumpe hätte es zum jubiläum schon sein können. muss ja keine standpumpe sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kodak (3. Mai 2007)

... ich glaube ich war falsch, wo gab es denn das MICROTOOL ? War das Startnummern bezogen so wie das VeltinsMalz was es nach 5:35 ja wohl noch gab aber nach 5:40 nicht mehr ... insgesamt etwas aermlich von Seiten der Sponsoren fand ich ...

Percy


----------



## Postmann (3. Mai 2007)

Das Minitool und das Bier gab es auf dem "Siegerpodest" über das Du nach der Zieldurchfahrt gefahren bist. 

Sollterst Du da nicht drüber sein, wäre es verständlich warum DU nichts bekommen hast  .


----------



## Eddigofast (3. Mai 2007)

Wave schrieb:


> mit dem minitool find ich schon recht arm. eine kleine pumpe hätte es zum jubiläum schon sein können. muss ja keine standpumpe sein!



Doch, doch, eine Standpumpe hätte es auf jeden Fall sein müssen.....oder wofür habe ich mich so abgerackert ?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (3. Mai 2007)

genau....aber dann haettest sieger bei den damen werden muessen.


----------



## Näthinator (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute anbei unser Rennbericht vom Mega Bike Marathon ^^ War sehr sehr schön gewesen, nicht so wie im Vorjahr ^^.

http://www.ostwest-express.de/

Grüße

Daniel


----------



## kodak (3. Mai 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Das Minitool und das Bier gab es auf dem "Siegerpodest" über das Du nach der Zieldurchfahrt gefahren bist.
> 
> Sollterst Du da nicht drüber sein, wäre es verständlich warum DU nichts bekommen hast  .



... freut mich ... da die Kinder schon in die Startaufstellung gingen wurde ich im Ziel nur lapidar abgefertigt mit den Worten "Ja Du bist im Ziel ... ja was machen die denn da ... und fertig" ... nei ich war nicht der letzte der auf der grossen Runde war, wuerde mich interessieren wie es denen dann ergangen ist ... gegenueber P-Weg bleibt mein Fazit der etwas konfusen Organisation, kenne jetzt aber mein Ziel ... trainieren und schneller sein ;-)

Percy (der immer noch lachen kann)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Näthinator (3. Mai 2007)

Wir sind 2 x durchgefahren ^^ weil die Beschilderung schlechter als auf Itlaines Strassen war  .


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. Mai 2007)

kodak schrieb:


> ... freut mich ... da die Kinder schon in die Startaufstellung gingen wurde ich im Ziel nur lapidar abgefertigt mit den Worten "Ja Du bist im Ziel ... ja was machen die denn da ... und fertig" ... nei ich war nicht der letzte der auf der grossen Runde war, wuerde mich interessieren wie es denen dann ergangen ist ... gegenueber P-Weg bleibt mein Fazit der etwas konfusen Organisation, kenne jetzt aber mein Ziel ... trainieren und schneller sein ;-)
> 
> Percy (der immer noch lachen kann)



Mach dir nichts draus, In Plettenberg ist das eine schöne Ausnahme aber ansonsten nimmt auf den meisten Marathonveranstaltungen niemand von den Langdistanzlern kenntni? außer der Spitzengruppe. 

@Wave: Respekt so kurz ist der Table ja gar nicht gewesen. Gute Besserung. 

@Näthinator: Sehr schöner Rennbericht auf euer Seite, eure Taktik ward weise gewählt. Ich glaube ihr habt mich beim schieben an den Asphaltanstieg
5 Km vor dem Ziel überholt. Bin dann 2 min später reingekommen..


----------



## Näthinator (3. Mai 2007)

Ahso! Naja Rennen war ja sehr schön nur das der Start natürlich fast einer RTF galt ^^ Aber es ist nur ne Vorbereitung für uner großes vorhaben. Sind vorher die 2 Wochen ein hartes Trainingslager gegangen und waren recht zufrieden mit der Zeit. 

Sundern bei Sonne gab es ja noch nie ^^

Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Mai 2007)

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben  . Für mich war es der erste Start in Sundern. Zum Glück war ich schon recht zeitig da und habe Bekannte getroffen, die sich im zweiten Startblock relativ weit vorne aufgestellt hatten und für mich noch ein Plätzchen frei hatten. Allerdings haben wir dann ab kurz nach 10 da in der Sonne gebraten. Fast eine Stunde vorm Start rumstehen ist schon krass, da nützt Warmfahren auch nix mehr. Der lahme Start durch die Stadt kam mir daher ganz gelegen.

Das Rennen selbst lief ganz gut, massig Staub geschluckt und ordentlich geschwitzt. Die Strecke war okay. Schade, dass nicht vorher bekanntgegeben wurde, dass die 57km nur 51km sind. Hätte ich auf den letzten km recht hilfreich gefunden. Ich war etwas überrascht, plötzlich schon im Ziel zu sein, obwohl laut Tacho noch fast 6km fehlten. Ganz nett finde ich bei anderen Veranstaltungen Schilder mit Warndreiecken oder anderen Symbolen, die auf kritische Stellen hinweisen. Der letzte Teil vorm Ziel war ganz lustig. Das Schild das den Weg ins Ziel, bzw. auf die zweite Runde weisen sollte, hätte etwas größer sein können.

Etwas konfus war die Organisation der Duschen. Als ich den Hinweisschildern gefolgt bin, bin ich bei einem Zelt der Feuerwehr gelandet, das total überfüllt mit nackten Kerlen war. Da wollte ich mich dann als einziges Mädel nicht wirklich reinstürzen  .Auf die Frage, wo denn die Damenduschen seien reagierten die Blauröcke etwas verwirrt. Sie hätten keine Ahnung, ich solle bei der Info fragen. Die hatten zuerst auch keine Ahnung und schlugen vor, dass ich's bei der Schützenhalle versuchen solle. Da hatte ich Glück, warme und saubere Duschen und nur ein Mädel drin.
Okay, wir Frauen sind mit nur knapp 80 Teilnehmerin unter insgesamt fast 1200 schon 'ne Minderheit  .

Alles in Allem hat's jedenfalls Spaß gemacht. Mit meiner Zeit von 2:26:05 für den Halbmarathon bin ich auch ganz zufrieden und es hat sogar für einen Platz auf dem Treppchen gereicht. Was will man mehr.

Tine


----------



## Eddigofast (3. Mai 2007)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Alles in Allem hat's jedenfalls Spaß gemacht. Mit meiner Zeit von 2:26:05 für den Halbmarathon bin ich auch ganz zufrieden und es hat sogar für einen Platz auf dem Treppchen gereicht. Was will man mehr.
> 
> Tine



Echt Stark !


----------



## Becci (4. Mai 2007)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Etwas konfus war die Organisation der Duschen. Als ich den Hinweisschildern gefolgt bin, bin ich bei einem Zelt der Feuerwehr gelandet, das total überfüllt mit nackten Kerlen war. Da wollte ich mich dann als einziges Mädel nicht wirklich reinstürzen  .Auf die Frage, wo denn die Damenduschen seien reagierten die Blauröcke etwas verwirrt. Sie hätten keine Ahnung, ich solle bei der Info fragen. Die hatten zuerst auch keine Ahnung und schlugen vor, dass ich's bei der Schützenhalle versuchen solle. Da hatte ich Glück, warme und saubere Duschen und nur ein Mädel drin.
> Okay, wir Frauen sind mit nur knapp 80 Teilnehmerin unter insgesamt fast 1200 schon 'ne Minderheit  .
> 
> Alles in Allem hat's jedenfalls Spaß gemacht. Mit meiner Zeit von 2:26:05 für den Halbmarathon bin ich auch ganz zufrieden und es hat sogar für einen Platz auf dem Treppchen gereicht. Was will man mehr.
> ...



glückwunsch zur guten leistung!ich brauchte ne halbe std länger...

und die duschsache...ich hatte keinen nerv zu suchen und so hab ich mich dann in dieses tolle zelt begeben, aber ich hatte glück, zum einem ein weiteres mädel  ok, dass mein freund mit dabei war hat mich dann auch ein wenig beruhigt  aber toll gemacht war das für frauen nicht wirklich, da war nordenau letztes jahr mit seinem duschcontainer wo ma je ne dusche mit vorhang hatte eindeutig besser.....vllt als überlegung fürs kommende jahr an den veranstalter.....


----------



## Delgado (4. Mai 2007)

Becci schrieb:


> glückwunsch zur guten leistung!ich brauchte ne halbe std länger...
> 
> und die duschsache...ich hatte keinen nerv zu suchen und so hab ich mich dann in dieses tolle zelt begeben, aber ich hatte glück, zum einem ein weiteres mädel  ok, dass mein freund mit dabei war hat mich dann auch ein wenig beruhigt  aber toll gemacht war das für frauen nicht wirklich, da war nordenau letztes jahr mit seinem duschcontainer wo ma je ne dusche mit vorhang hatte eindeutig besser.....vllt als überlegung fürs kommende jahr an den veranstalter.....



Beim Tune Cup in Betzdorf war Gemischt-Duschen angesagt.
War völlig o. k. und hat überhaupt keinen gestört.

Die meisten Biker/innen sind ja nackt auch ganz nett anzusehen


----------



## Näthinator (4. Mai 2007)

Jo sehen dann alle immer aus wie Streifenhörnchen ^^ 

Braune Beine und Braune Arme bis zum Ansatz der Bikekleidung ;-)


----------



## brussels*sprouts (10. Mai 2007)

Huhu.
Weiß jemand wo man die Fotos sehen kann, die am Start (Samstag, 28.04. - Halb-, bzw. Marathon) gemacht wurden? Da rannte so ein Mädel rum und hat geknipst...! Auf www.mega-sports.de habe ich bisher nur andere Fotos gefunden.
Lg.


----------



## Postmann (10. Mai 2007)

Hi,

die findest Du unter www.sportograf.de und dann bei MTB Marathon Sundern unter deiner Startnummer.

Auf der www.mega-sports.de seite ist aber auch ein Link zu Sprotgraf.

gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (16. Mai 2007)

Einige Leuten ist aufgefallen das der Sieger der 30 Km Runde ,ganz vorne hinter dem Führungsfahrzeug gefahren ist, alle anderen mußten 2 Blöcke = 850 Starter dahinter ins Rennen gehen ! Damit hatten die sportlich Ambitionierten keine Chance mehr nach vorne zu fahren, zumal sie auch noch im Stau standen und somit noch mehr Zeit verloren haben...war wohl bei einigen Fahrern der 52 Km Runde ähnlich.....


----------



## Wave (16. Mai 2007)

ja, das ist wohl wahr! es kamen auch schon etliche böse mails deswegen an, was ich allerdings verstehen kann! soweit ich informiert bin, sollten die SKS-Fahrer nur für ein Foto nach vorne, sind dann aber nicht wieder nach hinten gegangen.


----------



## Der Yeti (17. Mai 2007)

so leude, wer von euch kommt den auch zur zweiten etappe nach saalhausen??
Ich bin da.


----------



## Unrest (18. Mai 2007)

Mit seehr viel Glück und seeehr vielen Zufällen bin auch ich in Saalhausen am Start


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Mai 2007)

Dann  drück ich mal die Daumen, bist du aus dem Zee-Alyens Team?


----------



## Unrest (19. Mai 2007)

Jop, bin ich. In Saalhausen würde ich sogar nicht-Undercover antreten... 
Und es sieht so aus, als ob ich nur noch Glück bräuchte.
Ist ein bisschen schwer führerscheinlos nach Saalhausen zu kommen. ^^'


----------



## Der Yeti (2. Februar 2008)

Ich hol einfach den Thread mal wieder raus
Wer von Euch ist dieses Jahr wieder mit von der Partie?
Ich werde wieder dabei sein, obwohl ich mit meiner Saisonvorbereitung etwas spät dran bin und das Rennen nur als Aufbautraining dienen wird. Aber naja , Wayne, Hauptsache Spaß


----------



## Unrest (2. Februar 2008)

Ich werde zu 99% wieder da sein.
Und ich werde probieren dir deine große Klappe, hier im Forum, auf der Strecke auszutreiben.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Marc B (2. Februar 2008)

Werde es spontan entscheiden, hätte aber sehr Lust. Wenn's mieses Wetter wäre, würde ich nicht kommen. 

P.S.: Kennt ihr die STrecke - Technisch - Fortautobahn only...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (2. Februar 2008)

Start und Ziel sind schon wieder so bescheuert gelegt wie im letzten Jahr, Start in Sundern --------> Ziel in Hagen(15 Km Entfernt) die haben aus der Kritik des letzten Jahres nix dazugelernt, oder es ist Ihnen schlichtweg Sch...egal.


----------



## Unrest (2. Februar 2008)

Autobahn mit ein paar netten Downhills. So würd ich das beschreiben.

Entweder bist du als einer der Ersten an einem solchen Downhill, oder einer der Letzten, da dort viele ihre Bremsen (und Köpfe) blockieren lassen...
Also sei lieber schnell, wenn du mitfährst.

Regenklamotten solltest du mitnehmen, da in Sundern eigentlich immer Dreckswetter ist. Letztes Jahr wars allerdings anders: staubtrocken und heiss.


----------



## Der Yeti (3. Februar 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ich werde zu 99% wieder da sein.
> Und ich werde probieren dir deine große Klappe, hier im Forum, auf der Strecke auszutreiben.
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Weiß jetzt gerade net, ob ich lachen, oder weinen soll. 
Woran erkenne ich dich denn auf der Strecke. Ich lass dir dann mal einen Gruß da, wenn ich dih überhole

LG


----------



## Wave (3. Februar 2008)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Start und Ziel sind schon wieder so bescheuert gelegt wie im letzten Jahr, Start in Sundern --------> Ziel in Hagen(15 Km Entfernt) die haben aus der Kritik des letzten Jahres nix dazugelernt, oder es ist Ihnen schlichtweg Sch...egal.



10km, nicht 15 

Sch**ßegal ists hier sicher keinem, aber ich sag da auch nix mehr zu...man stößt ja doch auf taube ohren!


----------



## Felixxx (3. Februar 2008)

Ich für meinen Teil fand's super letztes Jahr - der Start durch die City mit den ganzen jubelnden Zuschauern war schon toll  
Das Ziel im Festivalgelände war super - tolle Location. Und zurück zum Auto gab's den Shuttle Service, oder wie in meinem Fall das gemütliche Ausrollen nach der 102er Strecke...
Dieses Event ist mal richtig gut organisiert - Hut ab  

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## Unrest (3. Februar 2008)

Naja. Wenn man so schlau ist im Ziel zu parken, dann kann man hinterher gemütlich duschen und dann direkt ins Auto.
Und es hat den Vorteil, dass man sich gemütlich die 10km zum Start einrollen kann.

@Yeti: Wir standen in Nordenau fast direkt nebeneinander an der Startnummernabgabe, als ich mir nen Kaffee getrunken habe und du dich von deiner Mutter hast nerven lassen - sahst zumindest danach aus. 
Aber mal im Ernst: Wann und warum bist du so komisch großmäulig geworden? Hab dich irgendwie nett in "Erinnerung"..
Und: Startest du unter den Junioren, oder den Herren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pirate76 (3. Februar 2008)

Na hoffen wir mal auf das gleiche Wetter wie letztes Jahr. Da gab es nur zwei Stellen die noch naß und schlammig waren. Ansonsten pure Waldautobahnheizerei auf dem ersten Marathon dieses Jahr ;-)

Wir sehen uns


----------



## Der Yeti (4. Februar 2008)

Unrest schrieb:


> Naja. Wenn man so schlau ist im Ziel zu parken, dann kann man hinterher gemütlich duschen und dann direkt ins Auto.
> Und es hat den Vorteil, dass man sich gemütlich die 10km zum Start einrollen kann.
> 
> @Yeti: Wir standen in Nordenau fast direkt nebeneinander an der Startnummernabgabe, als ich mir nen Kaffee getrunken habe und du dich von deiner Mutter hast nerven lassen - sahst zumindest danach aus.
> ...



Echt? Das kann gut sein. Und ja, meine Mum nervt ab und zu, kann also immer noch sein. 
Dieses jahr starte ich unter den den Herren, weil ich Jahrgang 89 bin. Wird also mein erstes Jahr bei den Herren. 
Großmäulig bin ich nur zu den Leuten, die auch großmäulig zu mir sind. Mit dn blöden Sprüchen bezüglich meines Bikes hast du angefangen und nicht ich. Da ich in Zukunft aber auch keine Lust mehr auf so einen Kindergarten habe, sollten wir uns wieder vertragen. 

Falls ich dich blöd angemacht habe oder sonst irgendwas tuts mir Leid, Schwamm drüber.

LG, und vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Sundern


----------



## Duafüxin (4. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir die 55 km vorgenommen. Das wird mein erstes CC-Rennen nach 9 Jahren Abstinenz. Mal schaun was draus wird


----------



## Der Yeti (4. Februar 2008)

Ähm, das ist ein Marathon, kein CC-Rennen
CC-Rennen bestehen aus mehreren Runden, à Runde max 5 km.
Trotzdem viel Spaß und Erfolg.


----------



## Levty (4. Februar 2008)

Man, du bist echt ein Klug*******r


----------



## Becci (4. Februar 2008)

Levty schrieb:


> Man, du bist echt ein Klug*******r


----------



## hefra (4. Februar 2008)

Ich werde auch versuchen da an den Start zu gehen. 
Was mich aber etwas abschreckt ist der Start durch die Stadt! Es war letzes Jahr ätzend als die ganzen Hobbyfahrer von hinten kamen, auf einmal war ein rießen gedränge da. Da hätten wir auch gar keinen eigenen Lizenzstartblock gebraucht. Sobald das Rennen frei war, hatte sich das auch alles wieder entzerrt. 
Vielleicht kann man das Rennen ähnlich wie in Grafschaft nach Startblocks starten. Ist zwar für die hinteren nicht ganz so toll, aber ich fands auch nicht besonders schlimm, das Rennen ist lang genug.

Da ich noch angeschlagen bin werde ich das kurzfristig entscheiden ob meine Schulter mit macht oder nicht. Aber ich gehe mal von mit machen aus, fahre ich halt dem Gedränge vorne weg  Wenns denn klappt ich fange jetzt erst mit leichtem Rennradtraining an. Wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm, die Saison hat genug andere Rennen.


----------



## Duafüxin (5. Februar 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Ähm, das ist ein Marathon, kein CC-Rennen
> CC-Rennen bestehen aus mehreren Runden, à Runde max 5 km.
> Trotzdem viel Spaß und Erfolg.



Ja, und 55 km sind kein Marathon, sondern nen Halber 

Ist jedenfalls das erste auf nem MTB, was länger ist als nen X-Dua.


----------



## Der Yeti (5. Februar 2008)

Sollte auch nicht angreifend sein. Wollt's nur erwähnt haben. Habe das chronische "Richtigkeitssyndrom"


----------



## Der Yeti (10. Februar 2008)

Um den Thread mal wieder aufzufrischen, würde ich gerne wissen, welche Reifenkombo ihr wohl fahren werdet. Vorrausgesetzt die Bedingungen sind so wie letztes Jahr-> Trocken und warm.

Ich werde dann vermutlich meine beiden SK SS zum Einsatz bringen, und hoffen, dass der Reifen hält^^. In Haltern hat's wunderbar funktioniert, naja. 
Ansonsten werde ich evtl. auch Nobby Nic vorne und hinten SK SS fahren. 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (10. Februar 2008)

RaceKing WC 2.2 V&H


----------



## Unrest (11. Februar 2008)

NN/RR oder NN/NN je in 2.1"


----------



## Felixxx (11. Februar 2008)

Bin letztes Jahr dort auf der langen Strecke Speed King gefahren - hat super funktioniert.
Probiere dieses Jahr Larsen TT - läuft deutlich leichter als der RR07, den ich letztes Jahr 3.500km gefahren bin. Auch wenn die Messwerte etwas anderes aussagen...

CU Ende April, Felixxx


----------



## Der Yeti (11. Februar 2008)

Noja, also dann werde ich evtl. auch nur auf den SK SS unterwegs sein. Habe jetzt hier zwar nur 2.1er rumliegen, und werde mich sicherlich tierisch umgewöhnen müssen von meinen 2,4er Freeride-Reifen, aber was sein muss, muss sein. 

Andererseits frage ich mich, ob es nicht leichtsinnig ist, den SK SS mit einem normalen Schlauch zu fahren. Habe die Latexteile rausgeschmissen, weil pumpen vor jeder Fahrt öde war Was meint ihr?^^


----------



## Felixxx (11. Februar 2008)

Letztes Jahr hat's dort Reifenpannen ohne Ende gegeben - ohne Milch bzw. ohne Latex würd' ich mich das mit 'nem SK SS nicht trauen...

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## Eddigofast (11. Februar 2008)

Letztes Jahr war außergewöhnlich gutes Wetter, alle die schon mehrmals mitgefahren sind wissen wie gemein der Hagener Wettergott sein kann, vorletztes Jahr hat`s geschneit!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Da geht nicht viel mit Semislicks....


----------



## Der Yeti (11. Februar 2008)

:\ Dann werde ich wohl in jedem Fall NNs fahren.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (12. Februar 2008)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> vorletztes Jahr hat`s geschneit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Hat trotz RR vorn und hinten für einen 46. Platz auf der 102 er gereicht.


----------



## Der Yeti (12. Februar 2008)

Spricht ja nicht unbedingt für den Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (13. Februar 2008)

Na ja war nicht so in Form für die Spitzengruppe..


----------



## hefra (13. Februar 2008)

warum macht ihr euch eigentlich immer solche Gedanken um die Reifen?
Das ständige wechseln würde mich nerven. Ich faher wahrscheinlich mit Speedkings SS und Milch (kommen drauf bis und bleiben bis sie kaputt sind, soll ja nicht solange dauern ), oder wenn das Frühjahr total verregnet ist bleiben die Michelin XRC AT drauf.


----------



## Der Yeti (13. Februar 2008)

Ist der Kurs eigtl. dieses Jahr genau der gleiche wie letztes Jahr? Gibt es ein Reglement, das vorschreibt, dass z.B. NRW-Cup-Strecken jedes Jahr die selbe Strecke beinhalten müssen?


----------



## M::::: (13. Februar 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Reglement, das vorschreibt, dass z.B. NRW-Cup-Strecken jedes Jahr die selbe Strecke beinhalten müssen?



Wie kommst Du denn auf sowas ? 
Der NRW Cup beinhaltet ja nicht mal immer die selben Rennen, geschweige denn die selben Strecken.Gäbe es so eine Regelung, wär wohl spätestens nach Kyrill ,der Racekalender leer geblieben


----------



## Der Yeti (15. Februar 2008)

Nicht unbedingt, weil bei uns gar nicht so viel Schaden aufgekommen ist. Zumindestens sind dieses jahr wieder die gleichen Strecken, wie letztes Jahr dabei, bzw. die gleichen Austragungsorte, bis auf eine neu hinzugekommene Strecke. Von daher...

LG


----------



## M::::: (15. Februar 2008)

Also ich fand schon, das die Haard nach Kyrill ziemlich auf links gekrempelt war  

Aber lange Rede kurzer Sinn : Es gibt keine dahingehende Regelung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (15. Februar 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Ist der Kurs eigtl. dieses Jahr genau der gleiche wie letztes Jahr?



Nein!


----------



## Der Yeti (21. März 2008)

Hallöle. Wollte nur mal kurz aufschreiben, dass ich net dabei sein werde. Die maximale Starterzahl wurde schon heute übertroffen, und man kann sich nur noch auf die Warteliste setzen. 

Schade drum, bye


----------



## Wave (21. März 2008)

Hallo!

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig! Wie auch auf der Homepage steht gibt es noch knapp über 100 Startplätze für den Funmarathon. Also; beeilt euch...


Momentan:


----------



## Racer09 (21. März 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig! Wie auch auf der Homepage steht gibt es noch knapp über 100 Startplätze für den Funmarathon. Also; beeilt euch...
> 
> ...



Mach das weg... , erinnert mich an Sundern vor (glaub) 2 Jahren  (bin da fast erfroren). Bin auch für die lange Runde angemeldet, erster Rollout für 08.


----------



## Der Yeti (21. März 2008)

Bin nun doch bei dem Funmarathon dabei Man sieht sich.


----------



## Lateralus (23. März 2008)

Wie ist die Strecke denn so? Sehr viel technische Stücke oder eher nicht? Vielleicht mal im Vergleich zum Ruhrbike-Marathon in Wetter (war mein erster und bisher einziger Marathon)? Bin für die 50er Runde gemeldet - kann man da noch am Renntag ummelden für den Funmarathon?


----------



## Felixxx (23. März 2008)

Strecke ist sehr angenehm zu fahren - ziemlich viel Forstautobahn, fahrtechnisch bis auf zwei, drei Abschnitte nicht super anspruchsvoll. Aber auf jeden Fall ein MTB Marathon. Super schöne Gegend und Betreuer, die mit Herz und Seele dabei sind  

Bin letztes Jahr dort die lange Strecke mit Starrgabel gefahren - also keine verblockten Wurzeltrails.





Frohe Ostern, Felixxx


----------



## Peter88 (23. März 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wie ist die Strecke denn so? Sehr viel technische Stücke oder eher nicht? Vielleicht mal im Vergleich zum Ruhrbike-Marathon in Wetter (war mein erster und bisher einziger Marathon)? Bin für die 50er Runde gemeldet - kann man da noch am Renntag ummelden für den Funmarathon?[/Q
> 
> Der MA in Wetter hat einen viel höheren singeltrail Anteil....
> in Sundern brauch  es nicht viel Fahrtechnik.  Nur das Wetter ist immer so unbeständig.
> ...


----------



## Peter88 (23. März 2008)

sory


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. März 2008)

hm wenn ich hier so lese größtenteils nur waldautobahn isses ja sehr praktisch das ich mit nem allmountainfully am start bin   aber so hat man immer ne gute ausrede warum man so schlecht war 


ach und noch ne frage  wenn man beim ziel mitm auto parkt und dann zum start schon locker hinfährt, sind da schon viele höhenmeter zu kurbeln ?! oder schön lockere 10km gerade aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (24. März 2008)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> hm wenn ich hier so lese größtenteils nur waldautobahn isses ja sehr praktisch das ich mit nem allmountainfully am start bin   aber so hat man immer ne gute ausrede warum man so schlecht war
> 
> 
> ach und noch ne frage  wenn man beim ziel mitm auto parkt und dann zum start schon locker hinfährt, sind da schon viele höhenmeter zu kurbeln ?! oder schön lockere 10km gerade aus ?



Hi ja so 20- 40 Höhenmeter wird es schon haben.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (24. März 2008)

hm ne dann fahr ich wohl doch lieber zum eigentlichen start...


----------



## Peter88 (24. März 2008)

> Hi ja so 20- 40 Höhenmeter wird es schon haben.



Letztes Jahr kam es mir mehr viel vor...(Wäre dabei fast gestorben  )
Kann aber auch daran gelegen haben das ich die strecke erst noch dem MA radeln musste


----------



## Der Yeti (24. März 2008)

Bald ist's soweit und die Formkurve geht bei mir nach oben
Falls mich einer von euch auf der Strecke überholen sollte, grüßt mal schön. Bin unverwechselbar mit meinem Yeti ARC und gänzlich weiß-blauen Klamotten am Start. 
Wie erkenn ich euch?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (24. März 2008)




----------



## Der Yeti (24. März 2008)

Hm, da weiß ich wenigstens wie Du aussiehst, aber ob man sich auf der Strecke sieht...


----------



## Becci (25. März 2008)

...nun wenn er mich zieht erkennst ihn


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. März 2008)

Bin auch dabei.
Funmarathon, keine Lust mich so zu verausgaben. 

Ich suche schon mal nach einem passenden Winterreifen. 

Aussehen s. Fotoalbum.

Angenehmen Tag noch,
Kai


----------



## Der Yeti (25. März 2008)

Naja Winterreifen. Bei uns lag heute morgen auch Schnee. Aber ich habe noch Hoffnung, dass das in den nächsten Wochen warm wird, und alles trocken ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (25. März 2008)

Becci schrieb:


> ...nun wenn er mich zieht erkennst ihn



Wenn dir ein lahmer Traktor aus der Senioren Klasse als Abschleppdienst recht ist brauche ich nur noch deine BRD Mitglieds-Karte


----------



## Becci (25. März 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Wenn dir ein lahmer Traktor aus der Senioren Klasse als Abschleppdienst recht ist brauche ich nur noch deine BRD Mitglieds-Karte



alles is schneller als ich derzeit ....3 wochen trainingsaus dank krankheit :-(...aber ne bdr karte???öh muss man sowas als hobbybiker haben?

und hör auf dein licht unter den scheffel zu stellen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. März 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Naja Winterreifen. Bei uns lag heute morgen auch Schnee. Aber ich habe noch Hoffnung, dass das in den nächsten Wochen warm wird, und alles trocken ist



Die Hoffnung auf gutes Wetter habe ich schon aufgegeben.
Spätestens nach diesem einen Foto^^

MfG Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (25. März 2008)

Becci schrieb:


> aber ne bdr karte???öh muss man sowas als hobbybiker haben?
> 
> und hör auf dein licht unter den scheffel zu stellen




Für den Abschleppdienst schon. 

Danke für die aufbauenden Worte aber das Lichtchen brauche ich nicht unterm Scheffel zu stellen, das sieht man auch ohne schon nicht. 
Weiterhin gute Besserung.

@ Race Kralle: Schade das es keine Meisterschaft in Wettjammern gibt, denn da wüßte ich 2 heiße Favoriten.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. März 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> @ Race Kralle: Schade das es keine Meisterschaft in Wettjammern gibt, denn da wüßte ich 2 heiße Favoriten.


  
Man wird sich ja wohl noch Gedanken machen dürfen 

Im Wettjammern fahre ich jetzt schon die große Runde 

Wer ist denn der/die Zweite?

MfG Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (25. März 2008)

Klar solst du dir Gedanken dazu machen, aber bitte die richtigen wie zb:
-Welche Reifen werde ich fahren? RR oder NN oder Combo
-Welcher Luftdruck bringt mir den besten Kompromiss aus Traktion und
 Rollwiederstand?
-Was Ziehe ich an? 
-Wieviele Riegel/Gels brauche ich für meine Distanz?
-Wie Traniere/Regeneriere und ernähre ich meinen Körper in der 
 vorwettkampfwoche bzw im  monat davor?
-Natürlich ist das Wetter am Wettkampftag auch ein Faktor aber nicht der wichtigste.
Und der Wichtigste Gedankevon allen ist natürlich: "Wie gewinne ich das Rennen" (In meinen Fall die 4.38 vom letzten jahr zu knacken) 

Du betreibst eine Offroadsportart in einen Schlechtwettergebiet oder auch "Regenloch" genannt, was willst du da erwarten?. 
Professionalitat in diesen sinne ist sich bestmöglich auf die Bedinungen einzustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. März 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Klar solst du dir Gedanken dazu machen, aber bitte die richtigen wie zb:
> -Welche Reifen werde ich fahren? RR oder NN oder Combo
> -Welcher Luftdruck bringt mir den besten Kompromiss aus Traktion und
> Rollwiederstand?
> ...



Die Gedanken werde ich mir dann mal machen. 
Bin schon dabei.

Besser zu sein als im Vorjahr dürfte ja bei mir jetzt nicht so das Problem sein  Es sei denn, der Wettergott oder eine Erkrankung, ein Sturz, ein Defekt,... verhindern es.
Ich erwarte Bedingungen, die ein Fahren ermöglichen. Schönes Wetter wäre natürlich erfreulich.

MfG Kai


----------



## Eddigofast (25. März 2008)

Ich habe heute (natürlich durch Zufall)  die Karte der Streckenführung gesehen, das Nadelöhr ca. 1 km nachdem man die Straße verlassen hat ist unverändert geblieben, wer da nicht zehn Minuten Zwangspause machen möchte sollte zusehen das er vorne mit dabei ist. Wer mit im Funblock steht dürfte hierzu jedoch kaum eine Chance haben. Danach geht es am Sportplatz nicht wie im letzten Jahr wieder in den Ort hinunter, sondern bergauf auf die alte Streckenführung von 2006.


----------



## IGGY (25. März 2008)

Juhu 
Macht es Sinn sich erst vor ort zu nennen dieses Jahr?
Oder ist die gefahr zu groß keinen Startplatz mehr zu bekommen?


----------



## M::::: (25. März 2008)

Nun ja : Große und mittlere Runde sind ausverkauft; für die Funrunde gibt s noch 83 Plätze.
Ich würde die Gefahr keinen Startrplatz zu kriegen, schon als sehr hoch ansehen .

Gruß M


----------



## IGGY (25. März 2008)

Wie lang ist denn die Funrunde?


----------



## Delgado (25. März 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn die Funrunde?



30km/700HM/16


----------



## IGGY (25. März 2008)

Ah habe es schon gefunden. 30km!


----------



## Der Yeti (25. März 2008)

Hm, ich stehe im Funblock, wtf;\ Ist die Kehre nach dem Startschuss oder vor dem selbigen? Falls danach dann, spriiiiiiiinteeeeeeeeen
Ich Fahre SK SS Ernsthaft.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. März 2008)

@ Der Yeti
Warst du letztes Jahr in Sundern dabei?
Wie heißt du?

MfG Kai


----------



## Eddigofast (25. März 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Ich Fahre SK SS Ernsthaft.



Nur weil du eine Luftpumpe von denen hast bist du noch lange kein SKS Fahrer! 
Die starten wie im letzten Jahr direkt hinter dem Führungsfahrzeug und haben dann als Funmarathon Teilnehmer den Vorteil, etwa 1000 Plätze weiter vorn zu sein wie der Rest, das hatten wir letztes Jahr schon, ich fand das sehr unsportlich! Den Startern des Halbmarathons ist es allerdings auch nicht besser ergangen.
Von daher sollten man jeden Block einzeln starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (26. März 2008)

Ähm,  
Ich meinte net, dass ich ein SKS-Fahrer bin, sondern dass ich Speedking Supersonic fahre
MFG

@Kai: Ich war letztes Jahr net dabei, wieso?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. März 2008)

@ Der Yeti
Nur mal so aus Interesse. 
Bleibt die Frage nach dem Namen.  So schlimm? 

Schönen Tag noch,
Kai


----------



## M::::: (26. März 2008)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Die starten wie im letzten Jahr direkt hinter dem Führungsfahrzeug und haben dann als Funmarathon Teilnehmer den Vorteil, etwa 1000 Plätze weiter vorn zu sein wie der Rest, das hatten wir letztes Jahr schon, ich fand das sehr unsportlich! Den Startern des Halbmarathons ist es allerdings auch nicht besser ergangen.
> Von daher sollten man jeden Block einzeln starten.




Woher weißt Du denn das es so ist ?
Ich fände das ne Unverschämtheit und würde dann auch mal ne Mail an den Veranstalter schreiben.Wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn jeder Sponsor eines Rennens derartige Wettbewerbsvorteile für sein Team schafft ?

Gruß M


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (26. März 2008)

Das ist eindeutiger fakt aus dem Letzten Jahr, und es hat sich auch jemand beim Veranstalter beschwert. Ob das was genützt hat werden wir wohl Beim rennen sehen.


----------



## M::::: (26. März 2008)

Hi !

Nö, ich werd nicht bis zum Rennen warten.Ich schreib mal ne Mail und schau mal was die sagen.
Das ist ja faktisch das Gleiche,wenn beim CC Rennen das Sponsorenteam des Rennsponsors ne Runde Vorsprung kriegt. 
Was 1000 Plätze weiter vorne ausmachen ist wohl jedem klar der schon mal nen MA gefahren ist,erst Recht auf 30 km.

Gruß M


----------



## Der Yeti (26. März 2008)

.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. März 2008)

war das mit den 10min warten an der engen stelle ernst ?


----------



## M::::: (26. März 2008)

Bin letztes Jahr von gaaaanz hinten gestartet,es war sehr voll und etwas nervig aber 10 min. musste ich nirgends warten.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. März 2008)

Ich auch und ich habe nur einmal kurz gestanden. Dichtes Gedränge hat es mir damals ermöglicht, an einigen vorbeizufahren. 

MfG Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezel (26. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

suche noch einen Startplatz für die Mitteldistanz (Lizenz). Leider ist ja schon alles ausgebucht und ich stehe nur auf der Warteliste. Evtl. kennt Jemand ja Jemanden, der seinen Stratplatz aus Termingründen oder dergleichen abgibt, bzw. verkauft. Werde mal regelmäßig hier in den Thread schauen, in der Hoffnung das sich was tut.

viele Grüße und allen schonmal viel Erfolg!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. März 2008)

fÃ¼r 1000â¬ biste dabei 
ne kann ich shcon verstehen is wohl ziemlich doof  gehÃ¶rte noch zu den letzten 50 glÃ¼cklichen oder sowat bei der mitteldistanz...
aber andere mÃ¼tter haben auch noch schÃ¶ne tÃ¶chter  Ã¶hm ich meine , naja ihr wisst schon


----------



## hefra (27. März 2008)

Die Sache mit dem SKS Team ist dieses Jahr mMn ganz anders. Letztes Jahr waren es Hobbyfahrer, da war es Wettbewerbsverzerrung. Dieses Jahr ist das SKS Team eh Favorit, daher spricht nichts dagegen, dass sie vorne stehen. 
Ich war letztes Jahr auch in der zweiten Startreihe und es hat mir nicht viel genutzt weil sie mich im Gedränge fast vom Rad gehohlt haben... und mir dann noch der Dämpfer ausgelaufen ist...
Dieses Jahr bin ich wieder vorne, aber mit Hardtail 

Ich bin für getrennte Starts wie in Grafschaft.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (27. März 2008)

hefra schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem SKS Team ist dieses Jahr mMn ganz anders. Letztes Jahr waren es Hobbyfahrer, da war es Wettbewerbsverzerrung. Dieses Jahr ist das SKS Team eh Favorit, daher spricht nichts dagegen, dass sie vorne stehen.



Aso besteht das Sks Team Heuer aus Genze, Lakata, Dietsch, Danowski und Keldenich oder wie?  

Bekkenk kann ja nicht dabei sein da er ja für Mountainbiketeam.com Fährt. 

Wofür sollen das die Favoriten sein, für eine Lachnummer wie letztes Jahr? 

Also wenn Sks sich keine Profis eingekauft hat wird das wohl laufen wie letztes Jahr.

Stehen die als SKS Team in der Startliste?


----------



## M::::: (27. März 2008)

Also als Lachnummern kann man das SKS Team rein nominell ja nu wirklich nicht bezeichnen.Haste schon mal gesehen wer drin ist ?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2008)

Hat er doch oben geschrieben 

MfG Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (27. März 2008)

Meine Aussage hat sich jeglich auf das SkS Team vom letzten jahr bezogen, und nein ich weis nicht wer 2008 für SkS fährt sonst hätte ich ja nicht gefragt ob die in der Startliste stehen.

Abgesehen davon denke ich wenn die Fahrer nicht zu meinen gennanten Personenkreis in Post 265 gehören das sie auf der Langdistanz  auchnicht zum Favoritenkreis gehören.

Aber ich lasse mich da gerne belehren.


----------



## M::::: (27. März 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hat er doch oben geschrieben
> 
> MfG Kai



 

Geschrieben hat er u.A. :


Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Wofür sollen das die Favoriten sein, für eine Lachnummer wie letztes Jahr?
> 
> Also wenn Sks sich keine Profis eingekauft hat wird das wohl laufen wie letztes Jahr.



Darauf war mein Post bezogen.Was meinst Du denn ?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. März 2008)

@ M:::::
Oh sorry, da habe ich ein Fragezeichen überlesen. *schäm*
Ich habe mich hierauf bezogen:


Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Aso besteht das Sks Team Heuer aus Genze, Lakata, Dietsch, Danowski und Keldenich oder wie?



Ich bitte um Entschuldigung. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## M::::: (27. März 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Meine aussahe hat sich jeglich auf das SkS Team vom letzten jahr bezogen, und nein ich weis nicht wer 2008 für SkS fährt sonst hätte ich ja nicht gefragt ob die in der Startliste stehen.



Ok, alles klar.Hefra bezog sich auf das aktuelle SKS Team.Daher das Missverständnis.
Das SKS Team kannst auf der SKS HP sehen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (27. März 2008)

Also die Jünglinge auf der Website haben rein äusserlich nichts mit den Dickbauchigen Gestalten vom letzten Jahr zu tun.

Beim Fun und Halbmarathon stehen die sicher als Favorit im Raume.


----------



## Wave (27. März 2008)

fährt denn das kmpl. SKS-Team mit?!


----------



## M::::: (27. März 2008)

Ich denke eher nicht. In der Liste steht noch gar keiner von SKS drin (hab s aber nur in der Lizenzklasse überflogen)
Die werden auch wohl etwas andere Schwerpunkte haben als den MA in Sundern.


----------



## Wave (27. März 2008)

ah, ok...danke!


----------



## Der Yeti (28. März 2008)

Wie ist die Wetterlage?!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. März 2008)

Beschissen, wat 'ne Frage!

MfG Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DK Henning (28. März 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> fährt denn das kmpl. SKS-Team mit?!



Habe nur gesehen, dass dieser komische Mänsebeck mitfährt.


----------



## Wave (28. März 2008)

ach, der kann nix!

henning, kannst deinem bruder ausrichten dass ich die Strecke noch immer nicht kenne. hätte mich sonst schon gemeldet...


----------



## hefra (28. März 2008)

Fährt das Team etwa nicht mit? Ich dachte so eine Werbefahrt würdet ihr euch nicht entgehen lassen... 

Fahrt ihr Abends den Sprint mit?


----------



## Der Yeti (28. März 2008)

Schiss


----------



## Wave (31. März 2008)

hefra schrieb:


> Fährt das Team etwa nicht mit? Ich dachte so eine Werbefahrt würdet ihr euch nicht entgehen lassen...
> 
> Fahrt ihr Abends den Sprint mit?



Jein...nur ein paar! Unsere Top-Fahrer sind am dem WE in Offenburg beim WC.

weiss ich nicht...würd schon gerne. müsste allerdings irgendwann mal abklären mit wem


----------



## Der Yeti (6. April 2008)

Nur noch 2 Wochen und 6 Tage^^


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. April 2008)

... bis zum Tag der Tage. 
Und vorbereitet?

Wie sieht es eigentlich in Sachen Neuschnee (bzw. überhaupt) aus?
Wäre ja mal ganz interessant zu erfahren 

Gruß Kai


----------



## hefra (6. April 2008)

Ich war gestern noch an der Sorpe trainieren. Schlamm soweit man gucken kann!
Schnee gibts nicht mehr. Gute Bedingungen sind was anderes...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. April 2008)

Danke schön. 
Das wollte ich hören. Oder auch nicht. 
Na danke auf jeden Fall für die Infos.

Das wird sicher noch 

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Schönen Sonntag noch,
Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (6. April 2008)

letzte nacht hats ordentlich geschneit...aber jetzt sind beim blick aus dem fenster nur noch schneereste zu sehen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. April 2008)

Danke schön.

Hat jemand evtl. mal ein paar Fotos für mich?
Die Suche nach Webcams im Netz war jetzt nicht sooo erfolgreich.
Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand aus dieser Gegend bei einer Tour ein paar Pics geschossen, die die aktuelle Wetterlage dokumentieren.

Wäre echt nett von euch.

Danke schon mal im Voraus,
schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Wave (6. April 2008)

wofür?


----------



## Eddigofast (6. April 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hat jemand evtl. mal ein paar Fotos für mich?
> Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand aus dieser Gegend bei einer Tour ein paar Pics geschossen, die die aktuelle Wetterlage dokumentieren.



Kein Problem, Wildewiese heute Nachmittag um drei Uhr!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. April 2008)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Kein Problem, Wildewiese heute Nachmittag um drei Uhr!



Ist das dein Ernst?  

Gruß Kai


----------



## M::::: (7. April 2008)

Gut das ich vor 2 Jahren beschlossen hab , nie wieder vor Sundern die Winterreifen runter zu machen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunboy (7. April 2008)

Blubb


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. April 2008)

@ sunboy
Wenn du auf Party stehst einen Semislick 

Gegen so ein Wetterken ist eh kein Kraut gewachsen. 
Ich muss mich selber mal noch informieren.

MfG Kai


----------



## Becci (7. April 2008)

das da oben hat die erinnerung an sundern 2006 gewckt *g*
ich bleibe bei mythos  

dann wird sundern doch mal wieder richtig anstrengend....


----------



## Postmann (7. April 2008)

Naja, das Bild da oben zeigt nicht Sundern, aber ich denke mal, ein wenig Schnee wird im Moment schon liegen (5cm?). Aber macht Euch doch nicht verrückt, es sind noch fast 3 Wochen. Bis dahin ist alles möglich, von -5 bis +30° Grad ist alles drin.

Und wer weiß, vielleicht kommt auch Kyrill 2 und wir sehen keine Bäume und auch die Berge wurde vom Sturm weggepustet!    

Also, bis bald
Micha


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. April 2008)

Ja stimmt, werft eure Wintersachen weg und kauft euch ein paar Sätze kurze Buchsen 

3 Wochen sind gar nichts!

MfG Kai


----------



## Eddigofast (7. April 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Nein!


----------



## M::::: (7. April 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Aber macht Euch doch nicht verrückt, es sind noch fast 3 Wochen. Bis dahin ist alles möglich, von -5 bis +30° Grad ist alles drin.
> 
> Also, bis bald
> Micha



Eben !
(meine Wintereifen werden aber trotzdem erst am 28.4 umgezogen )


----------



## M::::: (7. April 2008)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Nein!



   

Na ,soo unwahrscheinlich war s ja auch nicht.Im Bergischen hatts gestern mittag noch zünftig geschneit .


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. April 2008)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Nein!



Und wie sieht es jetzt wirklich aus?  

Kai


----------



## Eddigofast (7. April 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es jetzt wirklich aus?
> 
> Kai


Nun mal ohne jux.
Heute sind etwa fünf Zentimeter Schnee gefallen, aber der wird den morgigen Tag nicht überleben. Fakt ist, das es dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall schlammiger sein wird als 2007, die Böden sind sehr tief und der Wetterbericht verspricht weitere Niederschläge. Etwas Profil auf den Gummis ist sicherlich hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. April 2008)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Nun mal ohne jux.
> Heute sind etwa fünf Zentimeter Schnee gefallen, aber der wird den morgigen Tag nicht überleben. Fakt ist, das es dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall schlammiger sein wird als 2007, die Böden sind sehr tief und der Wetterbericht verspricht weitere Niederschläge. Etwas Profil auf den Gummis ist sicherlich hilfreich.



Ohne Jux ist schon mal gut. 

Welchen (Schwalbe-) Reifen kannst du denn empfehlen? Mein aktueller RR macht es sicher nicht mehr so lange (und ist schon gar kein Matschreifen) und ich habe noch ein bisschen Geld hier, um mir einen neuen Satz zu besorgen.

Trockener als 2007 wäre ja auch tragisch 

Gruß und Danke im Voraus,
Kai


----------



## hefra (7. April 2008)

Reifen sind doch egal... solange du keine Semislicks aufziehst wirst du durchkommen. Ist halt viel Fortsautobahn, ist zwar dreckig aber trotzdem recht griffig.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (7. April 2008)

Das die Reifenfrage egal ist, sehe ich anders.
Wenn die Reifen die ganze Zeit durchdrehen und kein bisschen Grip haben, kannst du noch so gute Beine haben und du wirst nichts reißen 

Gruß Kai


----------



## M::::: (7. April 2008)

Was schiebst Du denn jetzt schon für ne Wetterpanik ?
Ich mach mir erst 2 Tage vorher Gedanken über die Reifen, alles andere is doch eh sinnlos .


----------



## captain hook (8. April 2008)

ok... also wenns matschig ist, nimmst du vorne und hinten nobby nic. wenns nur nen bischen nass ist, vorne nn und hinten rr und wenns trocken ist, rr vorne und hinten (soweit das fürs phrasenschwein und das was eh fast alle wissen)... aber jetzt kannst du was reißen... um ausführlichen bericht mit platz und zeitangabe wird gebeten! 



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Das die Reifenfrage egal ist, sehe ich anders.
> Wenn die Reifen die ganze Zeit durchdrehen und kein bisschen Grip haben, kannst du noch so gute Beine haben und du wirst nichts reißen
> 
> Gruß Kai


----------



## hefra (9. April 2008)

Im Training bin ich mit Speedking oder Racing Ralph unterwegs, es ist echt kein Problem auf Waldautobahnen und selbst auf CC Strecken gehts, ist zwar rutschig aber nur minimal langsammer als mit Nobbynic... aber macht euch ruhig einen Kopf um sowas, ich fahre einfach den Reifen der grade mal drauf ist. 
Diese ganzen Reifen Diskussionen vor jedem Rennen kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen!


----------



## Wayne70 (10. April 2008)

Dann mal ein anderes Thema.
Gibt es schon Infos wo die Verpflegungsstationen sind?
Habe nichts finden können. Bei ca. km35 ist ja scheinbar
eine schöne Abfahrt und Steigung neu eingebaut worden
im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr - oder?
Gruß Wayne


----------



## pollux8 (10. April 2008)

Hat der Hauptsponsor in diesen Jahr gegenüber vom letzten Jahr etwas dazu gelernt.
Da fehlten an den Servis stationen,Luftpumpen Bei soviel Reifenschäden wie im letzten Jahr sollte man doch darüber nachdenken dieses kleine Hinderniss (Platten)zu überwältigen.Amsonsten eine gelungende Veranstaltung


----------



## Breezel (10. April 2008)

hab nen startplatz bekommen. liebäugle ja mit dem speedking 2,1. könnte mir vorstellen das sich das wetter ende april zum guten wendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (11. April 2008)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Hat der Hauptsponsor in diesen Jahr gegenüber vom letzten Jahr etwas dazu gelernt.
> Da fehlten an den Servis stationen,Luftpumpen Bei soviel Reifenschäden wie im letzten Jahr sollte man doch darüber nachdenken dieses kleine Hinderniss (Platten)zu überwältigen.Amsonsten eine gelungende Veranstaltung



Luftpumpen? Ich habe eine am Rad, oder gehen deine Reifen immer direkt am Servicepoint kaputt? Reifenschäden hatten einige schon nach zwei Kilometern Asphaltstrecke, das kannst Du dem Veranstalter doch nicht ankreiden. Aber wenn einige 90 Kilobolzen meinen das sie mit Supersonics gut beraten sind, dann nur zu...


----------



## pollux8 (11. April 2008)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Luftpumpen? Ich habe eine am Rad, oder gehen deine Reifen immer direkt am Servicepoint kaputt? Reifenschäden hatten einige schon nach zwei Kilometern Asphaltstrecke, das kannst Du dem Veranstalter doch nicht ankreiden. Aber wenn einige 90 Kilobolzen meinen das sie mit Supersonics gut beraten sind, dann nur zu...


Handpumpen sind schon wichtig,Da biste aber nicht so schnell auf 3-4 Bar.Und wenn auch,Es wäre Werbungsmäßig doch interessant für den Hauptsponsor(Luftpumpenhersteller)sein Produkt an manchen Ecken zu verteilen um sie mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## Wave (11. April 2008)

mach mal ein bisschen werbung in eigener sache: morgen um 15:00 ist streckenbesichtigung!


----------



## Eddigofast (12. April 2008)

1500 Starter, so lese ich gerade in der Regionalpresse, so viele waren es noch nie!


----------



## Breezel (12. April 2008)

die lizensklassen starten von vorne, oder?


----------



## sigggi (13. April 2008)

Hallo
Ich brauche mal ein paar Infos zu diesem Event.
In der Ausschreibung steht 


> *Umkleide-möglichkeit:*
> Start / Ziel-Bereich.


Start und Ziel liegen aber auseinander? Wo ist denn das genau gemeint?



> *Verpflegung*
> Drei auf der Strecke, siehe Karte.


Wo findet man die Karte?

Kann man im Zielbereich irgendwo Zelten, oder gibt es anderweitige Unterkünfte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haihappen2811 (14. April 2008)

ich habe seit heute auch einen startplatz  
zur verpflegung habe ich auf der seite garnichts gefunden, die karte habe ich vor wochen mal gesehen, die finde ich aber auch nicht wieder (allerdings stand damals keine verplegung mit drauf...)


----------



## sigggi (14. April 2008)

Haihappen2811 schrieb:


> ich habe seit heute auch einen startplatz
> zur verpflegung habe ich auf der seite garnichts gefunden, die karte habe ich vor wochen mal gesehen, die finde ich aber auch nicht wieder (allerdings stand damals keine verplegung mit drauf...)



Na ja, egal. Wir werden den Weg schon finden.

Ich werde dann wohl Samstag anreisen und Samstag, nach dem Marathon, wieder abreisen. Infos zu Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten habe ich leider nicht gefunden.


----------



## Wayne70 (14. April 2008)

Hat jemand die genaue Adresse (PLZ + Strasse) vom Start (ok wird wohl SKS Firmenadresse sein) aber besonders vom Ziel?
Danke
Wayne


----------



## Haihappen2811 (14. April 2008)

Ich denke auch. Duschen sollten ja eigentlich am Ziel sein (ist ja logischer, sonst müsste man ja wieder zurück zum Start juckeln, duschen und wieder zurück). Die Verpflegungen werden wir denke ich auch finden, es wäre nur praktisch zu wissen bei welchen Kilometern. Aber das kommt ja vielleicht noch. Ist ja "erst" der 14. Ich hoffe schonmal auf besser Wetter, hier fängt es grade an zu Schnee-Regnen und Morgen soll es auch nicht besser werden


----------



## M::::: (14. April 2008)

Wenn Du auf der HP den Link von Sundern klickst ,kommst Du dahin : www.nah-klar-sundern.de  . Da findest Du Unterkünfte.

Warum Veranstalter nicht nicht immer klare Postanschriften in ihren Ausschreibungen veröffentlichen,hab ich bis heute nicht verstanden.
Mein Navi kennt z.B. das Megasportcenter nicht  

Gruß M


----------



## wildsnoopy (14. April 2008)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die genaue Adresse (PLZ + Strasse) vom Start (ok wird wohl SKS Firmenadresse sein) aber besonders vom Ziel?
> Danke
> Wayne



Hier sind die Daten für das Navi

Start: Rathausplatz 7 / 59846 Sundern
Ziel & Event : Hagener Str. (Nummer ist egal) / 59846 Sundern


----------



## sigggi (14. April 2008)

wildsnoopy schrieb:


> Hier sind die Daten für das Navi
> 
> Start: Rathausplatz 7 / 59846 Sundern
> Ziel & Event : Hagener Str. (Nummer ist egal) / 59846 Sundern



Hab zwar kein Navi. Aber auch für einen einfachen Landkartenleser ist dies eine sehr nützliche Infomation.


----------



## Eddigofast (14. April 2008)

Wie schon im letzten Jahr bieten sich die Campingplätze rund um den Sorpesee als schöne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit an! 

 Campen am Sorpesee!

Gestartet wird in Blöcken Marathon/ Halbmarathon/ Funrace, da es aber erst einmal ca. 5 Kilometer über eine Landstraße geht, entzerrt sich das sehr schnell und bietet jedem genug Platz zum Überholen. (entsprechende Fitness vorrausgesetzt)


----------



## wildsnoopy (15. April 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Hab zwar kein Navi. Aber auch für einen einfachen Landkartenleser ist dies eine sehr nützliche Infomation.



Du hast bestimmt gedient????oder?? Dann kannst Du auch Karte lesen 

Denke es ist auch ohne Navi leicht zufinden. Fährst am besten direkt nach Sundern-Hagen und dann mit dem Shuttle zum Start


----------



## Wayne70 (15. April 2008)

Ist jemand die Streckenbesichtigung mitgefahren? Ist die Strecke ähnlich 2007 (ausser 1 x mehr runter und rauf auf der Halbdistanz). Sind zu Begin wieder ca. 10km Asphalt fällig?
Wayne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (15. April 2008)

Hm, bin schon ganz heiß auf das Rennen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. April 2008)

Ich auch. Hab mir extra eine neue kurze Buchse und ein kurzes Trikot gekauft.  
Es kann also losgehen. 

Kai


----------



## Haihappen2811 (15. April 2008)

Dann hoffen wir alle mal, dass wir unsere kurzen Hosen anziehen können


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. April 2008)

Meinst du unter/über der langen warmen Hose oder auf der Fahrt dahin im Auto/Bus/Zug/... 

MfG Kai


----------



## wildsnoopy (15. April 2008)

Haihappen2811 schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir alle mal, dass wir unsere kurzen Hosen anziehen können



Denke das Du besser mit 3/4 Hose und Armlinge fährst. Das Wetter schlägt hier zur Zeit oft um. Bin die ganze Zeit im Training so gefahren. War gut so


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (15. April 2008)

Super habe gerade gemerkt das ein Gabelholm Öl verliert. 

Einmal nicht beim Service und direkt anfangen auszulaufen... Das hat mann nun von einer Fox, wäre meiner Bomber nie eingefallen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. April 2008)

@ Metzkergiga4u
Und jetzt?
Am WE ist doch Kellerwald, oder?

MfG Kai


----------



## pollux8 (15. April 2008)

Wettermäßig siehst doch ganz gut aus für den 24.4.Ich geb Euch mal ein 10 Tages Link.Der ist zwar von Holland,aber Holland liegt 150km von Sundern.




http://www.mtbsport.nl/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=7908&PN=2

Ps:Last euch nicht iritiren.Die 10 Tageskarte wierd jeden Tag neu aktualisiert.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (15. April 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> @ Metzkergiga4u
> Und jetzt?
> Am WE ist doch Kellerwald, oder?
> 
> MfG Kai



Ja so ist es, Im momment habe ich 3 Alternativen:

1. Mit dem Genius notfalls ohne Dämpfung fahren ( Fahre sowieso meistens fast ohne).
2.Tobi erklärt sich bereit mir seine Gurke zu leihen.
3. Mit dem Giant fahren (oh Gott das letzte mal bin ich mit dem Ac in Sundern gestorben)

Bisher tendiere ich stark zu Variante 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. April 2008)

Auch wenn es mir in der Seele weh tut.
4. Ich bin natürlich auch bereit, dir meinen Golfball zu leihen.

Zwischen fast ohne und ohne gibt es einen Unterschied. 

Aber musst du natürlich wissen 

MfG Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (15. April 2008)

Danke für das Angebot, weiß ich mir wirklich zu schätzen. Auch wenn ich keine Ahnung habe was du mit "Golfball" meinst. 

Werde morgen Vormittag mal ne runde drehen und sehen wie sich die Geschichte entwickelt.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. April 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot, weiß ich mir wirklich zu schätzen. Auch wenn ich keine Ahnung habe was du mit "Golfball" meinst.
> 
> Werde morgen Vormittag mal ne runde drehen und sehen wie sich die Geschichte entwickelt.


Kannst du dir ja überlegen.
Golfball ist das Ding mit den Beulen/Dellen (bei mir noch nur am Unterrohr) .

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Auch das Ausleihen einzelner Teile ist ja durchaus möglich


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (15. April 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Golfball ist das Ding mit den Beulen/Dellen



 Aso jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen.


----------



## Der Yeti (16. April 2008)

Aalso heute ist das ja mal ein super Wetterchen 
Heute nachmittag erstmal wieder schön trainieren gehen
Weiß eigtl jemand von euch, ob man bei 1500 Startern überhaupt da irgendwo einen Parkplatz mit dem Auto bekommt, wenn man "erst" so gegen 9 Uhr anreist?


----------



## hefra (16. April 2008)

Bei SKS auf der Wiese sollte noch Platz sein, im Ziel würd ich dann nicht mehr parken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. April 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Aso jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen.


 

@ all
Das Wetter wird sicher super. Macht euch mal keien Sorgen und besorgt euch lieber mal noch ein Satz kurze Buchsen + Staubmasken.

Nee, im Ernst.
Das Wetter ist für alle gleich. 
Wer kann, sollte halt mehrere Reifen mitbringen und Kleidung muss man eh alles einpacken, was man daheim hat.
Vor allem sollte man sich auf das Rennen freuen, dann klappt das schon alles 

Wir sehen uns in Sundern,
Gruß Kai,
der ein wenig kränkelt , aber froh ist, nur die kleine Runde bestellt zu haben.


----------



## Felixxx (16. April 2008)

Die große Runde ist aber das bessere Angebot - für's gleiche Geld darf ich viel mehr essen und trinken  

CU in Sundern, Felixxx


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. April 2008)

Meinst du Matsch und Regen? 

Kai
P.S.: Ich bin eher wieder warm und trocken


----------



## Felixxx (16. April 2008)

Also ich seh' das immer als unbeschwertes "All you can eat" - und am Ende hat man sogar noch abgenommen...
Dreck reinigt den Magen - kann dann sogar dem Wetter was abgewinnen.
Und kostenlose Fango Packung - was will man mehr?
Ist halt die erste Veranstaltung seit den 24h in Duisburg. Bin richtig kribbelig.

Bis zum 26ten dann, Felixxx


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. April 2008)

Mein letztes Rennen waren auch die 24h von Duisburg 
Ich bin auch schon ganz kribbelig.
Viele Gemeinsamkeiten also. 

Ik freu mir! 

Na dann bis in Sundern 

VG
Kai


----------



## Der Yeti (16. April 2008)

Die Startnummern sind schon on. Welche habt ihr bekommen?


----------



## Felixxx (16. April 2008)

284 ist die Meinige  

Nur noch 10x schlafen, Felixxx


----------



## pollux8 (16. April 2008)

http://www.meteoweb.nl/meteopics/eps/EPS_TM_06260_0000.gif


Na, ja war keine reaktion auf mein 10 Tages Wetter tip.Seht euch die skala doch etwas genauer an,Da wirds ein doch richtig warm ums Herz(gelle)


----------



## Der Yeti (16. April 2008)

Jo passt schon


----------



## Peter88 (16. April 2008)

Sartnummer: 399

Wenn mein bike jetzt noch fertig würden werde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (16. April 2008)

ah..
was hat es mit dem Mega sprint auf sich? fahren beide fahrer nacheinander die strecke? Wie lang ist sie?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. April 2008)

Mir hat man die 1019 aufs Auge gedrückt.
Aber es gibt schlimmeres. 

MfG Kai


----------



## AsB (16. April 2008)

Hallo liebe Sundern-Starter, hallo Pollux8
wenn Deine Wettervorhersage eintritt werde ich sehr, sehr zufrieden sein.  
Wobei die Temperatur bei mir eher zweitrangig ist. Trocken muss es sein.

Bei Felixxx`s Posting "nur noch 10 Tage" fängt es auch bei mir an zu kribbeln. Danke!

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein tolles Rennen und freue mich auch tierisch auf mein erstes Event im Jahr 2008.

Gruß
AsB


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. April 2008)

Hey bei mir Kribbelt es schon die ganze Woche bezüglich Kellerwald, und letztes Rennen war auch in Duisburg. Allerdings hatte ich eine Alpenüberquerung und ein Trainingscamp dazwischen. Währe schön wenn es ein wenig Warm bleiben würde für Sundern. Bin da ja nicht kleinlich aber so 5° Celsius könnte sich Pedrus ja mal aus dem Kreuz drücken. 

Startnummern in Sundern: 
-2005 = 486
-2006 = 206 
-2007 = 213

Und 2008 hat mir der SV Wilderwiese  die No. *61* verpasst.

Ist anscheinend jetzt der letzte Schrei in der Seniorenklasse.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. April 2008)

Ich arbeite mich da nur langsam nach vorne (2007 1105; 2008 1019).
Diese Startnummer gibt mir irgendwie gar nichts.
Aber soll man deshalb auf den Start verzichten  
NÖÖÖÖ! 

MfG Kai
P.S.: Die "61" ist doch super. Du musst nur eine 6 weg kriegen, ich eine 109


----------



## Der Yeti (16. April 2008)

Ich habe Startnummer 1300. LOL?
Naja 10 Uhr als erster im Funblock aufstelen und die anderen mit der niedrigeren Nummer werden mich da net wegholen> : )


----------



## Lateralus (17. April 2008)

Kann man sich noch abmelden und sein Startgeld zurückkriegen? Kann den SKS-Ma nämlich aufgrund einer Kniereizung vergessen. Ausserdem wirken sich bereits 4 Wochen Trainingspause nicht gerade leistungsfördernd aus


----------



## Der Yeti (17. April 2008)

Nein das leider nicht. Steht aber auch in den AGB, dass in keinster Weise eine Rückzahlung der Startgebühr möglich ist.


----------



## Levty (17. April 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Kann man sich noch abmelden und sein Startgeld zurückkriegen? Kann den SKS-Ma nämlich aufgrund einer Kniereizung vergessen. Ausserdem wirken sich bereits 4 Wochen Trainingspause nicht gerade leistungsfördernd aus


Dreh den Startplatz jemandem an, da wird sich bestimmt jemand finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (17. April 2008)

Das glaube ich auch, weil die Plätze für die längeren Distanzen schnell vergriffen waren. 
PS: IV-Training ist so $cheiße


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. April 2008)

Eine Erkältung auch!    

Mit kränkelnden Grüßen
Kai


----------



## Eddigofast (17. April 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Kann man sich noch abmelden und sein Startgeld zurückkriegen? Kann den SKS-Ma nämlich aufgrund einer Kniereizung vergessen. Ausserdem wirken sich bereits 4 Wochen Trainingspause nicht gerade leistungsfördernd aus





Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Eine Erkältung auch!
> 
> Mit kränkelnden Grüßen
> Kai




Denkt bitte mal daran das euere Großväter Barfuß durch Schnee und Eis aus Sibirien geflüchtet sind und Ihr jammert hier nur rum!


----------



## Wayne70 (17. April 2008)

So - jetzt stehen auch die Verpflegungsstationen auf der HP mega-sports.
Gab wohl ein Update.
Waldeshöhe 30,0 km 
Wildewiese 40,5 km 
Hagen 55,0 km 
Waldeshöhe 74,5 km 
Wildewiese 85,0 km 
Ziel 100, km 

Wayne


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (17. April 2008)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Denkt bitte mal daran das euere Großväter Barfuß durch Schnee und Eis aus Sibirien geflüchtet sind und Ihr jammert hier nur rum!


Denk dran, dass die Kinder in Afrika die 22,- Startgebühr von dir sicher gut hätten gebrauchen können. Und von den Kosten für dein Bike hätten sie mind. ein Jahr ein Dach über dem Kopf. 
Also so macht dieser Thread hier keinen Sinn...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Peter88 (17. April 2008)

Na  das wird ja eine richtige Schlemmertour 
6 Bananen in viereinhalbe stunden ob das mein Margen verträgt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Attitude Team (18. April 2008)

auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es jemand schon mal gefragt hat...

Wie erfolgt die Startaufstellung ??

Nach Startnummer, unterschieden in verschiedene Klassen ???


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (18. April 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hey bei mir Kribbelt es schon die ganze Woche bezüglich Kellerwald, und letztes Rennen war auch in Duisburg. Allerdings hatte ich eine Alpenüberquerung und ein Trainingscamp dazwischen. Währe schön wenn es ein wenig Warm bleiben würde für Sundern. Bin da ja nicht kleinlich aber so 5° Celsius könnte sich Pedrus ja mal aus dem Kreuz drücken.
> 
> Startnummern in Sundern:
> -2005 = 486
> ...



Habe die Startnummer 80 und werde immer in deiner nähe sein,


----------



## Der Yeti (18. April 2008)

Startaufstellung erfolgt in Blöcken. Marathonfahrer starten zusammen( Startnummern 1- ka). Halbmarathonfahrer starten zusammen( 2. Block) und die Starter des Funmarathons starten als 3. und letzter Block ins Rennen. Bei der Aufstellung in den einzelnen Blöcken gilt: Wer zuerst da ist, malt zuerst Also 10 Uhr aufstellen, zackig

Edit: Warum hört eigtl. das Höhenprofil des Funmarathons bei 25 km auf?


----------



## Attitude Team (18. April 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Startaufstellung erfolgt in Blöcken. Marathonfahrer starten zusammen( Startnummern 1- ka). Halbmarathonfahrer starten zusammen( 2. Block) und die Starter des Funmarathons starten als 3. und letzter Block ins Rennen. Bei der Aufstellung in den einzelnen Blöcken gilt: Wer zuerst da ist, malt zuerst Also 10 Uhr aufstellen, zackig




Ich dachte das könne man noch auf der Strecke entscheiden ??
Wie soll denn da die Aufstellung erfolgen ...


----------



## hefra (18. April 2008)

Ist dieses Jahr nicht der 1. Block wieder für Lizenzfahrer?


----------



## Otzi (18. April 2008)

Hallo,

hat es jemand geschafft, das Höhenprofil des Marathons in eine Form zu bringen, daß man es sich auf den Vorbau kleben kann? Ich bin anscheinend zu blöd dazu...

Gruß Otzi


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (18. April 2008)

Nein ich habe auch 2 Karten in fast DVD Cover Größe


----------



## Der Yeti (18. April 2008)

Wenn ihr während des Rennens noch dadrauf schielen könnt, fahrt ihr anscheinend zu langsam


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (18. April 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Wenn ihr während des Rennens noch dadrauf schielen könnt, fahrt ihr anscheinend zu langsam



wenn man nur die kleine Runde fährt brauch man auch kein Höhenprofil da ist man ja schon im Ziel wenn man draufschaut


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (18. April 2008)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> wenn man nur die kleine Runde fährt brauch man auch kein Höhenprfil da ist man ja schon im Ziel wenn man draufschaut



Na ganz so ist es ja auch nicht. 

MfG Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (20. April 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&type=WORLD&id=25829 

 

War gestern mal wieder im Wald bei uns, und wenn es die Referenzwetterlage ist, kann ich nur sagen, dass es zum Biken eigtl. nichts besseres geben kann. Nicht komplett trocken, sondern leicht angefeuchtete Böden, gute Traktion, besser geht nicht.
Temperaturen sollen zulegen, von daher sollten kene Wünsche mehr offen bleiben. Hilfreich wäre es, wenn ein paar Locals in den nächsten Tagen, und speziell an den 1-3 Tagen vor dem Rennen einen Streckenbericht posten. Bin nämlich noch am überlegen ob ich NN / NN , SKSS / NN , NN / SKSS oder SKSS / SKSS fahre


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. April 2008)

Ich würde über den Schwalbe Hurricane nachdenken 
Vor allem würde ich mich aber auch nicht auf diese Vorhersage verlassen- wir wären ja vom Glück
geküsst 
Na wollen wir hoffen, dass es so eintrifft.
Mein Minimalwunsch wäre ein regenfreier Renntag. Alles was darüber hinausgeht (eine gut befahrbare Strecke, "Wärme",...) ist für mich ein Bonbon  Wenn dann die Erkältung noch ein wenig zurückgeht, ist es doch perfekt. 

Gruß und schönen Sonntag noch,
noch 6 mal schlafen ,
Kai


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. April 2008)

hab heut moin den flyer bekommen mit startnummer und paar infos... lohnt es sich wirklich für das frühstück zu kommen? nicht dass man da 5 krümmel abkriegt und dafür ne stunde früher ausm bett fallen musste  vllt weiß es ja noch einer ausm letzten jahr was es da gab


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. April 2008)

es war natülrich gestern mit dem brief  sonntag kommt ja nix


----------



## Der Yeti (21. April 2008)

Warum habe ich nichts bekommen;\


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2008)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich. 
Dann bis in 2009 

MfG Kai


----------



## Haihappen2811 (21. April 2008)

mein brief kam heute morgen 
habe grade mein bike rennfertig gemacht. freue mich auch schon total auf samstag, auch wenn ich noch etwas angst vorm start habe, 1500 leute auf einer straße, wenn da einer fällt  aber das wird schon schief gehen.
achso, das höhenprofil hab ich schön klein gekriegt, einfach im pdf reader wegzoomen und dann konnte ich das schön klein ausdrucken.


----------



## Der Yeti (21. April 2008)

Ich will auch den Brief:S
Ist da die richtige Startnummer drin, oder steht da nur, welche Startnummer man hat, und diverse andere Sachen?


----------



## sunboy (21. April 2008)

Blubb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haihappen2811 (21. April 2008)

japs, deine Startnummer kannst du aber auch schon auf der Internetseite in der Teilnehmerliste einsehen (außerdem streikt ja auch die Post, vielleicht kommt der ja Morgen oder Mittwoch)


----------



## AsB (21. April 2008)

@yeti
wenn Du Deine Startnummer kennst (siehe Teilnehmerliste im Netz), und Du die Wegbeschreibung ebenfalls kennst, dann brauchst Du den Brief nicht.

Obwohl, habe noch was wichtiges vergessen:

laut Schreiben vom SKS-Bike Marathon sollt Ihr unbedingt auf folgendes achten:

Bitte denkt an:
- Schutzbleche
- Wasserflaschen  
- Flickzeug

Ist also schon wichtig so ein  Brief ;-)

Gruß
AsB

Würde mich übrigens freuen, den ein oder anderen mal in Sundern persönlich kennenzulernen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2008)

@ der Yeti
Kapierst du es nicht: Dich will da niemand sehen 
Die wollten nur dein Startgeld 

@ AsB
Also ich habe die Startnummer 1019 
Würde mich freuen, ein paar User mal persönlich zu treffen 

Die Aussage "Bitte denkt an:..." heißt doch ganz genau gar nichts, oder?

Gruß Kai


----------



## AsB (21. April 2008)

Hi Kai,
steht zwar tatsächlich im Flyer unter WICHTIG, aber hatte ich eher als Joke angemerkt.  
Ich gehe nämlich nicht davon aus, dass jemand noch ne kleine Reiseplastikbadewanne mitbringt um die Luftblasen aus dem Schlauch sprudeln zu sehen, um letztendlich das von SKS  angeregte Flickzeug einsetzen zu können.  

Gruß
Startnummer 276


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2008)

@ AsB
Ach so.
Kann man also auch getrost überlesen, ja? 

Gruß Kai,
der mit der Reiseplastikbadewanne


----------



## Der Yeti (21. April 2008)

Schutzbleche? WTF is this? 

PS: Startnummer weiß ich auch so. Habe ich ja oben schon gepostet (1030)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. April 2008)

ich hab die nummer 769 ! aber irgendwie dumm dass die ja nur vorne auf dem schild steht... dann seht ihr die ja gar nicht wenn ich vorbeirase


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2008)

Es gibt doch immer 2 "Schilder" oder vertue ich mich da?
Sind nicht alle Starter auch im Forum unterwegs? 

Kai


----------



## Racer09 (21. April 2008)

Bin auch dabei, Nr 800, lange Runde


----------



## sigggi (21. April 2008)

Nr. 929 die lange Runde und mein erstes MTB Rennen überhaupt.


----------



## Schleudersturz (21. April 2008)

Startnummer 182  und genauso wie Siggi mein erstes MTB Rennen überhaupt  Ich kann gar nicht in Versuchen geraten, die lange Runde zufahren  bin noch zu jung  Dafür habe ich nur 15 Gegener  Bin schon richtig heiß! DAs Bike wird morgen abend Racefertig gemacht


----------



## Felixxx (22. April 2008)

Na dann viel Spaß und Erfolg den Rookies! Werde mit Startnummer 284 und Sigma Sport Trikot auf 11850g an den Start gehen...







Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## Wayne70 (22. April 2008)

Moin.
Wurde die Startgebühr eigentlich via Bankeinzug automatisch nach der Anmeldung eingezogen? Ist schon so lange her.
Wayne


----------



## Felixxx (22. April 2008)

Genau so ist es


----------



## Der Yeti (22. April 2008)

Jetzt bin ich leider auch leicht angeschlagen. War wohl net so doll gestern mit der kurzen Hose-.-
Habe mich übrigends oben vertan. Habe natürlich NR. 1300( bringt hoffentlich Glück )


----------



## Haihappen2811 (22. April 2008)

@Schleudersturz : welche Klasse fährst du denn ? 
Ich bin bei den Junioren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schleudersturz (22. April 2008)

Haihappen2811 schrieb:


> @Schleudersturz : welche Klasse fährst du denn ?
> Ich bin bei den Junioren



Da bin ich auch!


vielleicht sehen wir uns ja auf dem weg  fahre den Halbmarathon (wobei ich mir das bei 1500 Startern als nicht ganz so easy vorstelle)!


----------



## sunboy (22. April 2008)

Blubb


----------



## Haihappen2811 (22. April 2008)

Ja, ich fahr auch die 55km Strecke, bin auch gespannt wie es da zugeht mit 1500 Startern... wird schon schiefgehen denk ich mal  Ich hab mir drei Stunden vorgenommen, aber ich glaube um das Ziel zu erreichen muss ich ganz schön ackern


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. April 2008)

@ Haihappen2811
Na dann gib Gas 

Ich bin wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung.

Ich wünsche allen ganz viel Spaß und Erfolg am Samstag,
Gruß und schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Schleudersturz (22. April 2008)

Haihappen2811 schrieb:


> Ja, ich fahr auch die 55km Strecke, bin auch gespannt wie es da zugeht mit 1500 Startern... wird schon schiefgehen denk ich mal  Ich hab mir drei Stunden vorgenommen, aber ich glaube um das Ziel zu erreichen muss ich ganz schön ackern



Hi da haben wir ja auch noch quasi die selbe Zielvorgabe... dann müssten wir uns ja begegnen   Ich versuche auch so um die 3 std. zu schaffen... mein problem ist halt nur, dass ich bei der Vorbereitung nur realtiv wenig Höhenmeter sammeln konnte, da ich in der flachen Kölner Bucht wohne... ich hoffe das reicht!

Habe mein Rad eben nochmal im Gelände geprüft und jetzt race fertig gemacht!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (22. April 2008)

tja meine taktik ist möglichst weit hinten zu starten...  für die motivation isses wesentlich besser leute zu überholen als sich überholen zu lassen  und mein ziel is so unter 3 1/2 !


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. April 2008)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> tja meine taktik ist möglichst weit hinten zu starten...  für die motivation isses wesentlich besser leute zu überholen als sich überholen zu lassen  und mein ziel is so unter 3 1/2 !


Am geilsten ist eh, wenn keiner vor dir ist  Glaube ich  

Kai


----------



## Haihappen2811 (22. April 2008)

@Schleudersturz: Da müssten wir uns echt begegnen  Wäre cool ! Also ich fahr n dunkles Scott mit ner gelben Gabel und n blaues Trikot und Hose und wenns frisch ist ne knallneongelbe Jacke drüber  ich hab heute auch nochmal das Bike getestet und fertig gemacht, jetzt gibts morgen noch ne kleine Rennradrunde und Donnerstag etwas Grundlage. Habe dann bis Samstag ca. 1550 Kilometer dies Jahr, aber nur wenig mit dem MTB gefahren...naja ich lass mich überraschen, ich hoffe noch die drei Stunden knacken zu können 

Ich wünsch euch auch allen viel Spaß und vor allem ein pannen- und unfallfreies Rennen !!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. April 2008)

Haihappen2811 schrieb:


> Ich wünsch euch auch allen viel Spaß und vor allem ein pannen- und unfallfreies Rennen !!



Das ist nett. 
Ich dir (euch) natürlich auch.
Ich komme seit Mitte November auf insgesamt 2.000km, seit 1.1. habe ich insgesamt 1.500km gefahren (nur MTB, allerdings recht viel Straße  )

Gruß und bis die Tage mal 
schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schleudersturz (22. April 2008)

Haihappen2811 schrieb:


> @Schleudersturz: Da müssten wir uns echt begegnen  Wäre cool ! Also ich fahr n dunkles Scott mit ner gelben Gabel und n blaues Trikot und Hose und wenns frisch ist ne knallneongelbe Jacke drüber  ich hab heute auch nochmal das Bike getestet und fertig gemacht, jetzt gibts morgen noch ne kleine Rennradrunde und Donnerstag etwas Grundlage. Habe dann bis Samstag ca. 1550 Kilometer dies Jahr, aber nur wenig mit dem MTB gefahren...naja ich lass mich überraschen, ich hoffe noch die drei Stunden knacken zu können
> 
> Ich wünsch euch auch allen viel Spaß und vor allem ein pannen- und unfallfreies Rennen !!



Verdammt  wir haben aber echt ne menge gemeinsam  ich komme dieses JAhr auch auf Ca. 1700km... auch viel mim Schmalspurrenner... aber auch die ein oder andere Tour in etwas hügeligeren gefilden! 
Tja mein RAd ist eher unauffällig... Schwarzes Canyon Nerve XC kannst mal bei meinen Fotos schauen!

ICh wünsche auch allen ein pannenfreies Rennen! Und bin mal gespannt wie es so wird!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. April 2008)

Schleudersturz schrieb:


> Und bin mal gespannt wie es so wird!


SCHÖÖÖÖÖN 
Aber ich will dir ja nicht die Spannung nehmen 

Gute Nacht,
Kai


----------



## Der Yeti (23. April 2008)

Hm, ich habe diesen überaus wichtgien Brief immer noch nicht bekommen. Die Post streikt immer noch, und das wird wohl auch noch dauern. 
Wenn nichts wichtiges im brief steht, ist das aber auch nicht weiter tragisch.


----------



## kodak (23. April 2008)

... wenn es so ist wie voriges Jahr hilft nur zeitiges anstellen, dann immer schoen am Rand bleiben und erst einmal durch die Stadt ... wenn es bergauf geht versuchen schon mal Boden gut zu machen und wenn die Stadt auslaeuft schoen links bleiben ;-) ... Feldweg rein und leicht bergab bis zur Spitzkehre ... dabei immer schoen die Augen offen halten, das Feld bremst dabei oft bis auf Stillstand ab, danach geht es bergauf im Wald und es gilt weitere Plaetze zu verbessern ... finde solche Massenstarts sehr krank, vor allem wenn die 30 km Fahrer hinten stehen muessen, die duesen dann wie die Wilden nach vorn, waehrend die Langstrecke ja etwas anders sich die Kraefte einteilen muss ... naja die Mittelstrecke ist eben mittel ... finde geteilte Starts viel angenehmer, gerade Langstrecke zieht sich schnell auseinander, da meist weniger Starter (P-Weg ...ca 700 :300 )

Percy


----------



## Der Yeti (23. April 2008)

Genau meine Meinung, Kodak. Ich fäde es auch viel sinnvoller, wenn die Fahrer, die die kurze Distanz gewählt haben, vorne stehen könnten. Ich plane nämlich auch einen Blitzstart hinzulegen. In Nordenau letztes Jahr wollte ich es erstmal chillig angehen und habe so ca. 50 Plätze am Start verloren. Als ich mich dann nachh einer Weile entschlossen hatte nach vorne zu fahren, sollte sich dies allerdings rächen, denn es ist wesentlich schwerer selber zu überholen, als überholt zu werden
Das ist noch schwerer wenn rund 1500 Leute gleichzeitig losrollern. 
Nun ja, ich werde Vollgas geben, also net wundern wenn ihr ab und an so einen Luftzug neben euch bemerkt. Das war dann wohl ich


PS: Das Wetter ist ja einfach traumhaft. Zumindestens ist es das hier. Wie sieht's denn vor Ort aus? Strecke leicht feucht, und trockenes Wetter mit Sonennschein? Morgen soll es ja nachmittags leicht regnen, aber die Wettervorhersage für Freitag und Samstag versprechen nur gutes( Sa. bis 18 °)
Nun denn, frohes Schaffen!


----------



## M::::: (23. April 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung, Kodak. Ich fäde es auch viel sinnvoller, wenn die Fahrer, die die kurze Distanz gewählt haben, vorne stehen könnten.



Na ja, immerhin fahren auch viele Anfänger die kurze Runde,so dass es dann wieder zu Schwierigkeiten kommen würde. Wenn eh schon in Blöcken aufgestellt wird,warum lässt man die Blöcke dann nicht einfach mit ausreichendem Zeitversatz starten  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (23. April 2008)

Keine Ahnung. Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Attitude Team (23. April 2008)

Laut Orga. soll die Aufstellung nach  

1. Die bestplazierten der Vorjahre
2. Lizenzfahrer
3. Hobbyfahrer 

erfolgen.


Fand ich auch fair so.


----------



## Felixxx (23. April 2008)

Es heisst ja SKS Marathon - und Marathon ist nun mal +/- 100km. Dass die anderen überhaupt starten dürfen, ist doch schon genug entgegenkommen  
Also von daher dürfte doch klar sein, wer von vorne startet  

CU in Sundern, Felixxx


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. April 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Es heisst ja SKS Marathon - und Marathon ist nun mal +/- 100km. Dass die anderen überhaupt starten dürfen, ist doch schon genug entgegenkommen
> Also von daher dürfte doch klar sein, wer von vorne startet
> 
> CU in Sundern, Felixxx


Ich kann mich erinnern, dass "Marathon" eine Art Maßeinheit ist (1 Marathon=42,195km).
Somit starten also alle aus Reihe ! .
Oder nimmst du es dir raus zu entscheiden, wer vorne steht?
Da es diese Streckenlänge nicht gibt, sollte man über einen neuen Namen nachdenken oder die vorne stehen lassen, die da am nächsten dran sind (30km; 55km; auch wenn es knapp ist, ist die kleine Runde am nächsten dran und startet trotzdem ganz hinten ) So schaut es nämlich aus 
Ob ich jetzt vorne stehe und von allen überholt werde oder hinten stehe ist eh egal 

Bis dahin,
nicht alles so ernst nehmen 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Felixxx (23. April 2008)

Willst Du die Strecke laufen? Ansonsten ist die Maßeinheit für MTB Marathons +/- 100km, falls Du schon einmal an den gängigen MTB Marathons der letzten knapp 20 Jahre in Europa teilgenommen hast  
Nee, nix für ungut. Ist ja auch legitim über die Startaufstellung zu diskutieren.
Was mich dazu bewogen hat, ein klein wenig zu provozieren, ist der Umstand, dass mittlerweile fast genau soviel Energie in die Verschaffung eines Vorteils investiert wird, wie in das Training selbst...

CU in Sundern, wenn ihr mich überholt (oder auch nicht), Felixxx


----------



## M::::: (23. April 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Was mich dazu bewogen hat, ein klein wenig zu provozieren, ist der Umstand, dass mittlerweile fast genau soviel Energie in die Verschaffung eines Vorteils investiert wird, wie in das Training selbst...
> 
> CU in Sundern, wenn ihr mich überholt (oder auch nicht), Felixxx



Wieso Vorteil ?
Wenn kurz und Lang /Mittel getrennt starten mit einem entsprechendem Zeitversatz,seh ich darin nur Vorteile für ALLE.



Attitude Team schrieb:


> Laut Orga. soll die Aufstellung nach
> 
> 1. Die bestplazierten der Vorjahre
> 2. Lizenzfahrer
> ...



Wo steht das denn ?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. April 2008)

Mit so ein bisschen Scherze machen und so ist ja auch mal ganz gut (zund nimmt Zeit von der Uhr bis zum Start ). Über Namen diskutieren dagegen sinnlos  Also lassen wir das? 
Ja so sind einige Menschen. Beschäftigen sich den lieben langen damit, wie sie sich einen Vorteil verschaffen können und vergessen dabei ganz, das Training ja auch nicht schaden kann. 

Bis die Tage mal,
Kai


----------



## Felixxx (23. April 2008)




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. April 2008)

Iiiii Bier




Viel Spaß in Sundern, 
Kai


----------



## Eddigofast (23. April 2008)

Hier mal ein Handyfoto von vorhin, alles trocken....Streckenbedingungen wie im letzen Jahr nur nicht so heiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigggi (23. April 2008)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Handyfoto von vorhin, alles trocken....Streckenbedingungen wie im letzen Jahr nur nicht so heiß.



Ich hatt schon Angst ich muss das MTB nehmen. Dann also, wie gewohnt, damit.


----------



## Wave (23. April 2008)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Handyfoto von vorhin, alles trocken....Streckenbedingungen wie im letzen Jahr nur nicht so heiß.



bist du komplett rumgefahren? war samstag auf der strecke: da wars auch schon ordentlich trocken aber ein paar fiese schlammlöcher gabs immernoch?!


----------



## Eddigofast (23. April 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> bist du komplett rumgefahren? war samstag auf der strecke: da wars auch schon ordentlich trocken aber ein paar fiese schlammlöcher gabs immernoch?!



Ja bin ich, die Schlammlöcher werden es wohl auch bis Samstag überleben, weil es ja noch ein wenig tröpfeln soll, dann staubt es jedenfalls nicht so dolle! Viel Glück!


----------



## Felixxx (23. April 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Iiiii Bier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau' genau hin - ist kühles erfrischendes Veltins Malz  

Danke an Eddigofast für das Streckenfoto  

Nur noch 3 mal schlafen, Felixxx


----------



## Der Yeti (23. April 2008)

Jeha, super Wetter, super Form, super Event. Freude!
Edit: Wetter.com meldet für morgen und Freitag Regenschauer und Samstag bedeckt, und sonnig mit wolkigen Abschnitten. 
Bitte speziell morgen und Freitag eine Wetterlage posten! Danke


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe heute mal noch meine neuen Klamotten eingeweiht und bin insgesamt fast 3h gefahren. Jetzt blicke ich wieder sehr positiv (erfreut) Richtung Samstag.
@ Eddigofast
Danke schön für das Foto 
Ob es diesmal "echt" ist? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (23. April 2008)

Ich erkenne die Stelle wieder


----------



## Der Yeti (23. April 2008)

Wenn ich den Sand sehe wird mir mit meinen SKs schon wieder schlecht
Nunja, morgen kommt ja dann die Dusche. Braver Mann im Mond


----------



## Becci (24. April 2008)

ihr habt probleme  
samstag schneits doch eh wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (24. April 2008)

Hm hier regnets;\
Bei euch:S?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2008)

Bewölkt aber trocken.

MfG Kai


----------



## DK Henning (24. April 2008)

Startplatz abzugeben! Bei Interesse: 0160/98567314
Heute bis 22.00 Uhr.
Morgen ab 7.00 Uhr.

EDIT: Für Funmarathon


----------



## Wave (24. April 2008)

sag jetzt nicht, sandra fährt nicht?! wär ein skandal...


----------



## Haihappen2811 (24. April 2008)

Heute im Wetterbericht gehört, dass es Samstag und Sonntag warm und sonnig werden soll ! Das wäre ja genial  Hier hats heute Morgen geregnet, aber nur bis 8 Uhr, seitdem Sonne/Wolken...so kanns bleiben, bin schon total heiß


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2008)

Ja, ich bin gedanklich auch schon am Start. 
Morgen noch mal eine kleine Abschlussrunde und übermorgen lass ich es dann krachen. 
Man sieht sich,
Gute Nacht,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezel (25. April 2008)

die spannung steigt! wie schaut denn eure vorbereitung aus? hab seit november bis dato knapp 4500km voll und etwas kraft- und lauftraining absolviert. wie haltet ihr das, mit dem training vor dem rennen? habe die woche etwas langsamer angehen lassen und fahre heute nochmal ganz locker max. 1,5std rekom. oder macht ihr einen richtigen ruhetag?

wünschen allen schonmal viel erfolg!


----------



## Der böse Wolf (25. April 2008)

Habe leider auch noch einen Startplatz, allerdings für den Halbmarathon/Marathon abzugeben. Mein Rad hat gestern Abend dicke Backen gemacht, aber besser gestern als morgen  (<-- Versuch positiv zu denken)

Bitte per PM melden.

Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## Felixxx (25. April 2008)

Bei Marathons und 24h Rennen ist bei mir am Tag vor dem Wettkampf immer Ruhetag - da passiert dann nichts mehr  (ausser Startnummer abholen)
Denke, dass man den Grundstein für eine erfolgreiche Veranstaltung eh in den Wochen und Monaten davor gelegt hat...
Heute geht's zum Camping an den Sorpesee.

Bis morgen dann, Felixxx


----------



## Der Yeti (25. April 2008)

Vorbereitungstechnisch ging's bei mir erst im Januar los. Habe vorwiegend mit Gewichten trainiert, und dann ab Anfang März ca. erst auf dem Bike. Seit dem viel Grundlage gefahren, und seit den letzten beiden Wochen Intervalle mit eingebaut. Diese Woche bin ich bisher so gefahren wie alle anderen, und heute kommt noch die Vorbelastung für morgen dran. 

Viel Spaß in Sundern.


----------



## Frido Froehlich (25. April 2008)

Moin.
Hier bei uns (ca. 30km Luftlinie von Sundern entfernt und das Regengebiet war das gleiche) hat es in den letzten beiden Nächten ca. 30mm geregnet, also so staubtrocken wie am letzten WE dürften die Wälder (und die Strecke) nicht mehr sein...
Kann man denn wohl trotzdem mit 2.1er NN und RR fahren?
Gruß
Frido


----------



## Der Yeti (25. April 2008)

Musst Du als Local doch am besten wissen, ob das geht oder nicht?!
Ich fahre defintiv Speedking, denn eine Schlammschlacht wird's wohl net werden. Würde eher sagen, die Bedingungen sind perfekt
Morgen soll's mollig werden.


----------



## Frido Froehlich (25. April 2008)

Naja, "Local" ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben...nach Sundern und auf die Strecke komme ich genau einmal im Jahr  
Vielleicht schaue ich heute nochmal hier im Wald nach (aber nicht mit dem Bike, das ist schon sauber   ). Aber ich denke so nass wird es nicht sein, es war (wie auch auf den Bildern oben zu sehen) relativ trocken am letzten WE, da wird der Regen gut abgelaufen oder bis morgen versickert sein. Und ein bisschen Schlamm muss ja auch sein, sonst sieht man ja gar nicht, dass man unterwegs war (so wie letztes Jahr   ).
Gruß
Frido


----------



## Lateralus (25. April 2008)

Mein Startplatz für den Halb-/Marathon ist auch noch zu haben. PM


----------



## Der Yeti (25. April 2008)

LoL, wieso kneifen jetzt alle;\


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. April 2008)

Die Startunerlagen kann man doch auch für andere abholen oder muss jeder persönlich da andackeln ?!  Solang man Namen und Startnummer hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b_trier (25. April 2008)

Ich muss auch kneifen - habe also auch einen Platz abzugeben für Halbmarathon! Startnummer 770. 

Habe mich vor ner Woche gegen nen Baum gesemmelt ---> Schöne Prellung am rechten Oberschenkel.

Gestern musste ich zu dem von der Arbeit zu Fuß nach hause + 2 Wasserkästen 500 Meter schleppen ---> Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln. 

Ich habe echt gute Laune  

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich!

Kann die Einladung ggfs. dann mitnehmen lassen, so dass sie an Ort uns Stelle überreicht werden kann.


----------



## Der Yeti (25. April 2008)

Was für eine Einladung? Ich habe immer noch nichts bekommen. Ist das normal oder was? Post streikt net mehr. Seit vorgestern-.-


----------



## b_trier (25. April 2008)

Hui, das ist aber schon ein  paar Tage her, dass ich die bekommen habe! War in so einem SKS Briefumschlag, ziemlich deutlich zu erkennen wegen dem tollen SKS Design.

Ausserdem Brauchst du doch auch eine Startnummer usw. Steht alles dadrin. Und da steht auch, dass du diesen Brief inklusive Umschlag als Einladung mitbringen sollst.


----------



## Felixxx (25. April 2008)

Wenn Du in der Liste stehst und Deine Startnummer weisst, ist doch alles ok  

Bis morgen, Felixxx


----------



## b_trier (25. April 2008)

Dann am besten Ausweis nicht vergessen ;o)


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (25. April 2008)

b_trier schrieb:


> Dann am besten Ausweis nicht vergessen ;o)



und er brauch mindestens 6 Personen die bestätigen das er auch der richtige ist, sonst wird er nicht zugelassen und muß wegen mehr arbeit für alle beteiligten 50  Strafe zahlen,
also ohne Umschlag kannst du gleich zu Hause bleiben, denn dann bist du eh nicht dabei


----------



## b_trier (25. April 2008)

Hey Yeti ... du kannst trotzdem hinfahren, wenn du meinen Umschlag kaufst ;o) Mache dir auch nen angebot, wenn du magst.


----------



## Lateralus (25. April 2008)

Ich kneife nicht...Patellasehne gereizt durch Übertraining...war lange verletzt und hab dann wohl etwas zuviel in zu kurzer Zeit gewollt  Und ich hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht, ich hätte zu wenig trainiert 

Jedenfalls weiss niemand, wie lang das noch dauert...ich seh schon meine ganze Saison dahinziehen...wenn ich deshalb nicht zum 24h-Rennen nach Dui kann, dreh ich durch...  

Ausserdem kann ich, wenns weg ist, trainingsmässig wieder von vorn anfangen - schöne ********


----------



## Gorth (25. April 2008)

Hallo,

wisst ihr, ob man in Sundern auch vor Ort noch nachmelden kann? Würd ja schon gerne mitfahren, Streckenlänge wär auch erstmal zweitrangig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b_trier (25. April 2008)

gorth lies meine letzten beiträge ;o)

bzw. #453


----------



## Gorth (25. April 2008)

jo, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil, hmmm


----------



## b_trier (25. April 2008)

hättest du denn interesse?


----------



## Der Yeti (25. April 2008)

Eben gerade kamen wieder einige Briefe an, aber von einem SKS-Brief keine Spur. Keine Ahnung, was die da gebaut haben
Nunja, Startnummer weiß ich, also alles paletti. 
Fühl mich zwar egrade irnwie nicht so doll, aber hoffe, dass ich morgen früh topfit bin. 
Halb 7 aufstehen-.-


----------



## Der Yeti (25. April 2008)

Gibt's ein aktuelles Streckenbild?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (25. April 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Gibt's ein aktuelles Streckenbild?



du hast doch nicht mal Startunterlagen was willst du dann mit einem Streckenbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (25. April 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Gibt's ein aktuelles Streckenbild?



Es hat geregnet, der Boden wird morgen schön griffig und nicht staubig sein, es gibt jedoch auch einige schlammige Stellen.



DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> du hast doch nicht mal Startunterlagen ......



Ist das dein Ernst?


----------



## Der Yeti (25. April 2008)

Danke.
Falls das da oben ernst gemeint war, wovon ich nicht ausgehe , dann 
Kann ich doch nichts dafür, dass ich das Schreiben net bekomme.
Regt mich ja schon mal wieder auf. Organisationstechnisch vermittelt das keinen besonderen Eindruck.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. April 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> du Honk


Was ist denn das für ein Ton hier?
Wir machen dich doch morgen eh alle lang 

MfG Kai


----------



## Der Yeti (25. April 2008)

Lol, wieso quotest Du immer wenn ich noch beim editieren bin


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand die genaue Adresse vom Zielbereich geben.
Danke


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. April 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Lol, wieso quotest Du immer wenn ich noch beim editieren bin


Ich poste schneller als mein Schatten, beim Biken ist das ähnlich 

Gruß und bis morgen,
Kai


----------



## Wave (25. April 2008)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann mir jemand die genaue Adresse vom Zielbereich geben.
> Danke



Selbecke 1
59846 Sundern (-Hagen)

war eben mit dem auto auf der strecke (mags wer gegen ein kleines taschengeld waschen?  ) ....es ist einfach nur zum heulen: es ist nicht wirklich matschig aber auch nicht trocken: extrem kraftraubend, da die wege gerade neu "planiert" wurden. und sehr sehr dreckig wird es auch. ich würd zumindest vorne ein schutzblech montieren.


----------



## Der Yeti (25. April 2008)

Ach was . Bis morgen wird's aber sicher trockener sein


----------



## M::::: (25. April 2008)

wildsnoopy schrieb:


> Hier sind die Daten für das Navi
> 
> Start: Rathausplatz 7 / 59846 Sundern
> Ziel & Event : Hagener Str. (Nummer ist egal) / 59846 Sundern



Wie denn nun ?
Selbecke oder Hagenerstr. ?


----------



## Wave (25. April 2008)

egal... du wirst es finden. glaub mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M::::: (25. April 2008)

Ich find s sogar bestimmt, ich war ja auch schon x mal da.  

Gruß M


----------



## hefra (25. April 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> ich würd zumindest vorne ein schutzblech montieren.



Jaja da spricht der Sponsor


----------



## DK Henning (26. April 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> sag jetzt nicht, sandra fährt nicht?! wär ein skandal...



doch, hatte letzte Woche Kellerwald einen unsanften Abstieg. Prellung am Schulterblatt. Bis gleich und allen viel Spaß!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. April 2008)

Ja das war ja schön matschig.
Kurze Runde in knap 1:32 Senioren 2


----------



## Wave (26. April 2008)

hinterrad: pffff
ersatzschlauch: peng

satz mit X, das war wohl nix


----------



## Schleudersturz (26. April 2008)

Ach! das war schön  

Also MAtschig wars auch  ab Kilometer 22 ging bei mir nur noch Gang 1-3 und dann noch Gang 9... na ja... Berghoch habe ich eigtl. alle überholt, und berrunter wurde ich dann wieder überholt   ICh muss dringend fahren lernen 

Na ja... auf der 55km Strecke (die eine 51,5km war) 2 Std. und 44 Min gefahren  

werde sowas demanächst öfter machen müssen!


----------



## Haihappen2811 (26. April 2008)

Matsche Matsche Kuchen  
Ich hab Glück gehabt, ich hatte keine Panne  naja etwas weniger Matsch wäre vielleicht schön gewesen, aber war so auch klasse! Vor allem der kleine Anstieg zum Schluss der 55 km Runde hatte es derbe in sich


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2008)

Also die kleine Runde war fast staubtrocken 
Nee, so ein bisschen trockener hätte es schon sein dürfen. 
Ich bin trotz Racing Ralph sturz- und defektfrei durchgekommen und hatte am Ende eine Zeit von 1:42h oder so (Funmarathon).
Zufrieden bin ich damit nur bedingt. Aber es gibt schlimmeres. Immerhin habe ich weitere Erfahrungen gesammelt (z. B. die, dass mir in Sachen Fahrtechnik noch einiges fehlt  ).
Also bei mir hat die Schaltung nicht gestreikt 
Bei mir lief alles wie geschmiert. 

Auf ein neues in 2009,
Gruß und gute Regeneration an die Aktiven ,
Kai
P.S.: Wo ist eigentlich "Der_Yeti" hin?


----------



## Frido Froehlich (26. April 2008)

Also ich muss sagen...ein abgefahrener RR hinten war nicht die beste Wahl...aber so konnte man wenigstens stylisch um die Kurven driften (auch wenn es nicht wirklich gewollt war   )
Naja, hatte mir mehr versprochen, sieben Minuten langsamer als letzes Jahr, einmal über den Lenker, Umwerfer im A**** somit die letzten 10km ohne großes Blatt, aber ansonsten eine gelungene Veranstaltung  
Kette rechts...ach nee, geht ja nicht mehr  
Frido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (26. April 2008)

So, bin auch wieder zu Hause. Marc, habe immer wieder nach dir Ausschau gehalten, aber Du warst vor dem Start und auch nachher nirgends zu sehen. Dachte schon, Du wärst richtig krank geworden. Naja, schade für dich das mit den Schläuchen.
Ich selbst war heute morgen auch nicht so gut drauf wie sonst, weil ich immer noch einen leichten Infekt im Körper hatte. 
Ich bin den Funmarathon gefahren( Klasse: Herren ) und bin 8. geworden ( Zeit: 1:24:? )
Finde ich soweit ganz in Ordnung aber ist sicherlich ausbaufähig. Ziemlich am Anfang an einem Berg hat ein netter Fahrer vor mir auf einmal derartig abgebremst, ohne erkennbaren Grund, sodass ich ich total überrascht war, und einfach mal stylisch nach links umgekippt bin Sollte dieser jemand hier mitlesen: Oute Dich bitte
Allen anderen, die mich bei dieser Aktion belächelt haben, habe ich es auf der Strecke schon heimgezahlt
Ansonsten waren die Bedingungen eher net so mein Fall, hatte mir erhofft, dass es ein wenig trockener wäre. Speedkings sind trotzdem gut gelaufen, aber für einen Sturz 50 m vor dem Ziel hat es dann doch noch gereicht. War auf dem Straßenstück, welches dem Trail zum Ziel folgte, mit dem Hinterrad weggerutscht, weil wohl noch zuviel Schlamm im Profil war, oder ich einfach zu schnell war. 
Nun denn, tolles Event, nächstes Jahr wieder gerne

Edit: Mein Beileid dem armen Mensch, dem seine Kette gerissen ist, und dem anderen, welcher mit einem herumbaumelnden Schaltwerk ins Ziel stolzierte 
Wann und wo gibt's eigtl. Fotos?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (26. April 2008)

jap war super, leider net unter 3 stunden geblieben aber naja  einzig doofe is der sonnenbrand auf den armen jetzt :[ aufm zum nächsten jahr


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Wann und wo gibt's eigtl. Fotos?


Ab 30.4. hier

Kai


----------



## Der Yeti (26. April 2008)

Danke schön. Kai? Ich bin hier, wieso?
Edit: Ergebnisse kommen morgen? HP von Mega Sports?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2008)

Wieso nicht? 
Wie meinst du denn das?

Kai


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2008)

Dass mit den Ergebnissen wüsste ich auch mal gerne.
Auch wenn ich sie glaube ich nicht sehen will. 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haihappen2811 (26. April 2008)

Ja, die Ergebnisse  ich habe ca. 2 Stunden auf die Liste der 55 km Strecke gewartet und es nichts gekommen, dann bin ich gefahren. Hoffe, dass die jetzt schnell online kommen. Ich hab meine drei Stunden nicht ganz geschafft, hatte 3:06h. Das sagt zumindest mein Tacho  
Die ganze Woche war hier super Wetter und es müsste eigentlich relativ trocken gewesen sein (wohne nur 35km weg von Sundern) aber heute Nacht hat es fast durchgehen geregnet, deswegen war etwas Matsche da. 
Eine Anregung fürs nächste Jahr hätte ich noch: Gebt den Moderatoren am Mikrofon ein Blatt mit dem englischen Text, das war ja haarsträubend was sich die da zusammengereimt haben


----------



## Schleudersturz (26. April 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Ziemlich am Anfang an einem Berg hat ein netter Fahrer vor mir auf einmal derartig abgebremst, ohne erkennbaren Grund, sodass ich ich total überrascht war, und einfach mal stylisch nach links umgekippt bin Sollte dieser jemand hier mitlesen: Oute Dich bitte
> Allen anderen, die mich bei dieser Aktion belächelt haben, habe ich es auf der Strecke schon heimgezahlt



Ohh... das könnte ich gewesen sein... ich musste am ersten Anstieg da auf dem Feld ordentlich bremsen, weil sich jemand vor mir verschaltet hatte... dadurch bin ich aber leider so langsam geworden, dass ich nicht mehr anfahren konnte und dann ausklicken musste falls du es gewesen sein solltes bitte ich vielmals um entschuldigung!



Der Yeti schrieb:


> Edit: Mein Beileid dem armen Mensch, dem seine Kette gerissen ist, und dem anderen, welcher mit einem herumbaumelnden Schaltwerk ins Ziel stolzierte
> Wann und wo gibt's eigtl. Fotos?




JA einen habe ich auch gesehen! der wollte die 55km strecke fahrne und dem ist beim letzten Anstieg in Hagen die Kette gerissen... er hat aber nicht gewusst, das es nur noch 3km waren und hat abgebrochen... hat sich dann am WAschplatz ordentlich aufgeregt  Auch hier von meiner Seite aus herzliches Beileid


----------



## Der Yeti (26. April 2008)

Hm, dann warst Du das Aber macht ja nichts. Hat mich nur 10 Plätze oder so gekostet muhahaha^^Hast Du mein "Boaarr" eigtl. gehört? War da ziemlich sauer^^
@Kai: Wie ich das meine? Du fragtest doch oben " wo ich hin bin". Da habe ich Dir geantwortet: "Ich bin hier"^^


----------



## sunny1766 (26. April 2008)

Hi. War mal wieder super, Wetter war geil nur ein weníg zu viel Match, aber schön trocken von oben. 
Ach ja Zeit! Funmarathon Senioren II 1:22 Glaube ich und 9. Platz. 
Watt so Olle Männer alle sscgaffen is schon Geil.... 
Freue mich auf Duisburg.


----------



## Schleudersturz (26. April 2008)

JA wie gesagt... der vor mir ist stehen gelieben... ich habe da einfach nicht mit gerechnet :-O und sorry das Boarr habe ich auch nicht gehört! (und meine Fahrtechnik ist dermaßen schlecht, dass ich sowas nicht ausgleichen kann  ) DAnn bist du aber noch ordentlich vorgefahren! weil da waren ja best. noch so 200-300 fahrer vor mir! na ja war mein erster Marathon... dafür bin ich eigtl. ganz zufrieden... mal sehen was das so auf der Ergebnissliste macht!


----------



## Eddigofast (26. April 2008)

Wave schrieb:


> hinterrad: pffff
> ersatzschlauch: peng
> 
> satz mit X, das war wohl nix



So wie ich gehört habe warst Du bei Kilometer 35 siebter Gesamt, Super!



Der Yeti schrieb:


> Edit: Mein Beileid dem armen Mensch, dem seine Kette gerissen ist,



DANKE!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> @Kai: Wie ich das meine? Du fragtest doch oben " wo ich hin bin". Da habe ich Dir geantwortet: "Ich bin hier"^^


Ach so.
Für mich war das ein "alter Hut" 
Deshalb konnt' ich dir nicht ganz folgen 
Schön dass du da bist 

Gruß Kai


----------



## pollux8 (26. April 2008)

Dann war der sks marathon bei den Ergebnissen auch mal wieder in Holländischer Hand  Ramses Bekkent hat uns alle mit großen Vorsprung versägt.Glückwunsch.
Die haben ja auch die besten Trainings Reviere.Kanäle Wind Singletrails und Strände.
Ich hatte das Zeitlimit nicht geschafft und kam nicht in die zweite Runde. 
Sonst war es ein Super Tag


----------



## tedeschino (26. April 2008)

sunny1766 schrieb:


> Hi. War mal wieder super, Wetter war geil nur ein weníg zu viel Match,QUOTE]
> 
> Ja, da kann schon mal die Konzentration nachlassen und man verfährt sich.........


----------



## Der Yeti (26. April 2008)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> So wie ich gehört habe warst Du bei Kilometer 35 siebter Gesamt, Super!
> 
> 
> 
> DANKE!



Oh, das tut mir Leid. Warst Du denn derjenige, der seine Kette demonstrativ in die Hand genommen hatte, um dann lässig über die Ziellinie zu schieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AsB (26. April 2008)

Bin auf der 55er Runde auch nicht unter die 3Std. gekommen.  
Meine Zeit war fast ne Kopie vom Vorjahr. Wenn ich aber die Bodenverhältnisse miteinander vergleiche, dann bin ich mit meiner heutigen Leistung sehr zufrieden.
Das wichtigste ist aber, dass ich nur einen kleinen Absturz hatte, bei dem nicht großartig was passierte und auch das Material durchhielt. (Wenn ich auf meinen Umwerfer blickte, tat er mir manchmal schon ziemlich leid  )

Gruß
AsB


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (26. April 2008)

Hi, ich habe ziemlich lange mit Bettina Dietzen (Start No 6) vom Conway Factory Team auf der Marathondistanz zusammen gefahren, allerdings habe ich auf der 2. Runde als der reichlich vorhande Matsch an meinem Bike anfing anzutrocknen andauernd Chainsuks auf dem kleinen und später mittleren Blattgehabt.  Die Geräuschkulisse von groß auf groß die Anstiege hoch ist echt grauenvoll. Dieser Effekt wird von einer Kette die trocken ist wie eine Pulverfabrik noch um vielfaches grauenhafter. 
Eine echte Höllenquahl für Materialliebhaber (drum fahre ich höhstens Xt)

Als ich in Wilderwiese 20 km vor dem Ziel von einen freundlichen Niederländer meinen Antrieb abgespritzt bekommen habe   und wasser nachgetankt ist Bettina auf und davon gewesen und auch nicht mehr einzuholen und so habe ich denn mit 5:30 etwa gefinisht.

Solarum und Delgado waren ganz in weiß mit dem Tandem unterwegs, villeicht konnen die mir mal verraten wie mann den mock wieder aus den hellen zeugs rausbringt?

Das Präsent von SKS finde ich dieses jahr echt Inovativ und schöner als zb das Mikrotool etz.

@ Wave : Habe dich mit deinem Kollegen in einer kurzen Abfahrt mit Linkskurve da rumhantieren sehen. Der Blonde Riese hüpfte mir irgentwie vor das Bike und durch die sportliche Verzögerung wäre mir beinahe das Vorderrad weggeschmiert... Böser Böser Wave, das war doch ein geplanter Anschlag auf den alten Senior Metzker.. 
Die Anette ist anscheinend auch einen heißen reifen Gefahren, ich glaube Fundistanz gewonnen?

@ Race Kralle : Gelungenes Rennen, da gibt es nichts zu schmollen, kanst bei den Bedinungen vollkommen mit deiner Leistung zufreieden sein. Bist du mit dem Uwe zusammengefahren?

@ Pollux : Du mit deinen Kanälen   Aber gegen Ramses ist halt kein Kraut gewachsen in der Regionalen szene.
Ist es Thomas Sommer denn besser als dir ergangen?

Bilder lade ich mal direkt ins Fotoalbum

Lg CHris


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. April 2008)

Zeiten sind online!!


----------



## sunboy (26. April 2008)

Blubb


----------



## Silent (26. April 2008)

Kann ich mal den Link haben?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (26. April 2008)

@ metzker
Nein, bin ich nicht.
Der war schon auf dem Straßenstück unauffindbar verschwunden. 
Habe dann alleine mein Rennen gefahren. Ich bin eher nicht zufrieden, aber will erst mal aufs Ergebnis schauen. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. April 2008)

Silent schrieb:


> Kann ich mal den Link haben?



http://www.rts.josefcramer.de/results/php/p_res_overview.php


----------



## Silent (26. April 2008)

Danke


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. April 2008)

Silent schrieb:


> Danke



Bitte schön!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (26. April 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Oh, das tut mir Leid. Warst Du denn derjenige, der seine Kette demonstrativ in die Hand genommen hatte, um dann lässig über die Ziellinie zu schieben?



Ja, aber ich war alles andere als lässig!


----------



## RaXXor (26. April 2008)

hi zusammen ich bin mit meinem ergebnis ganz zufrieden1:20:53 auf der 30km runde das war dann auch der sieg in der klass männlich jugendwar auf jeden fall nen bissel viel matsch für meine racing ralle aber was solls war nen geiles rennen und freu mich schon auf's nächste jahr

gruß daniel
@uwe auch aus en(wetter)


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. April 2008)

RaXXor schrieb:


> hi zusammen ich bin mit meinem ergebnis ganz zufrieden1:20:53 auf der 30km runde das war dann auch der sieg in der klass männlich jugendwar auf jeden fall nen bissel viel matsch für meine racing ralle aber was solls war nen geiles rennen und freu mich schon auf's nächste jahr
> 
> gruß daniel
> @uwe auch aus en(wetter)




Hallo Daniel,

ich komm aus Gevelsberg, direkt um die Ecke.
Habe 10 min länger gebrauch bin aber auch schon ein alter Sack (Senioren 2 1:31:03) vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## RaXXor (26. April 2008)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> ich komm aus Gevelsberg, direkt um die Ecke.
> Habe 10 min länger gebrauch bin aber auch schon ein alter Sack (Senioren 2 1:31:03) vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal.



hi,
ja müssen mal ne tour machen aber das gehört in einen anderen theard

mfg daniel


----------



## sigggi (26. April 2008)

War mein erstes MTB Rennen überhaupt.
Habe mir vorher noch hinten und vorn den Racing Ralph 2,1 drauf gemacht, das war wohl nicht so ideal. Meine Kette hat in der zweiten Runde laut nach Öl geschrien leider konnte ich ihr nur Bananenschalen abieten. Irgendwann konnte ich viele Gänge nicht mehr nutzen.
War aber trotzdem schön, habe für die 100km Runde 5:35h gebraucht.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (26. April 2008)

RaXXor schrieb:


> hi,
> ja müssen mal ne tour machen aber das gehört in einen anderen theard
> 
> mfg daniel



Jo, guckst du hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=331972


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (27. April 2008)

Trotz enormen Trainingsrückstand und massivem Winterspeck, bin ich doch noch mit 2:35h auf der 50km runde in Ziel gekommen. Aufgrund eines Jobwechsels komm ich leider nicht mehr regelmäßig lange zum trainieren (auch schonmal ne Woche garnicht), von daher bin ich einigermaßen zufrieden. Für ohne Training wars ok. Nur für meine Ziele im August(24h Duisburg u. Oetztaler), muß ich und werd ich noch gewaltigt was tun


----------



## Arni82 (27. April 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Wann und wo gibt's eigtl. Fotos?



Unter http://www.mtb-land.de/galerie/2/0/Fotos_Marathon_Sundern___Hagen_2008.html sind schon Bilder online.


----------



## Haihappen2811 (27. April 2008)

ja sind die ergebnislisten denn schon wieder offline ??


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. April 2008)

Haihappen2811 schrieb:


> ja sind die ergebnislisten denn schon wieder offline ??


Öööhhmm, nein  

Kai


----------



## M::::: (27. April 2008)

Bei mir tut s die Ergebnisliste

Leider bin ich nicht drin  Ich hoff mal das das noch korrigiert wird.Gab ja gestern schon bei der Ehrung der Kurzdistanz Probleme.


----------



## Der Yeti (27. April 2008)

LoL, meine Fotos, sehr göttlich Leider hat der Fotograph erst nach meinem Sturz abgedrückt


----------



## juchhu (27. April 2008)

M::::: schrieb:


> Bei mir tut s die Ergebnisliste
> 
> Leider bin ich nicht drin  Ich hoff mal das das noch korrigiert wird.Gab ja gestern schon bei der Ehrung der Kurzdistanz Probleme.



Das ist sehr bitter und Johannes Schulte, A-Team-Fahrer, ist auch noch nicht drin, obwohl da sicher ein Podiumsplatz drin war.

Insgesamt war die Teilnahme des MTBvD Racing sehr erfolgreich. Vor allen die Frauen haben sich topplatziert.

VG Martin


----------



## Haihappen2811 (27. April 2008)

sehr komisch, bei mir kommt immer "Die Ergebnislisten stehen zur Zeit nicht zur Verfügung."

Edit:  Aha, jetzt gehts auch bei mir


----------



## maddda (27. April 2008)

War nen tolles rennen, bis auf den Matsch, bei mir hat das Große kettenblatt denn bei der Vorletzten abfahrt gestreikt.... 
Am coolsten war ja echt der typ mit der Trompete vor dem ersten anstieg, da hat man sich echt gefühlt wie bei som Bundeswehrmatschüberlebenstraining


----------



## Wave (27. April 2008)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> So wie ich gehört habe warst Du bei Kilometer 35 siebter Gesamt, Super!



darf gar nicht drüber nachdenken!



Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> @ Wave : Habe dich mit deinem Kollegen in einer kurzen Abfahrt mit Linkskurve da rumhantieren sehen. Der Blonde Riese hüpfte mir irgentwie vor das Bike und durch die sportliche Verzögerung wäre mir beinahe das Vorderrad weggeschmiert... Böser Böser Wave, das war doch ein geplanter Anschlag auf den alten Senior Metzker..
> Die Anette ist anscheinend auch einen heißen reifen Gefahren, ich glaube Fundistanz gewonnen?




wo war das? sorry...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (27. April 2008)

Glückwünsche an die erfolgreichen Forum Fahrer  
Hätte auch gerne gepostet, dass ich meine Vorjahreszeit (5:35' für die große Runde) unterboten habe.
Kam aber dann alles anders - Plattfuß 1km hinter der ersten Streckenteilung (km 20). Bin bisher mehr als 6.000km pannenfrei dank Tubeless Kit gewesen und so davon überzeugt, dass ich schon lange weder Schlauch noch Pumpe mitnehme...
Mini Riss in der Flanke (max. 2mm lang), aber Notubes hat's nicht gedichtet. Natürlich kam dann erstmal die super lange Abfahrt und verständlicherweise hatte keiner Bock zu bremsen...
Nach 20min hab' ich dann 'ne Pumpe bekommen, aufgepumpt, zurückgegeben. Nicht dicht trotz schwenken und weiter geschoben. Weitere 10min später das gleiche nochmal...
Nach weiteren 4 Posten dann total entnervt das Gummiband rausgerissen und vom freundlichen Motorradfahrer den Schlauch angenommen. Die Aktion hat mich insgesamt 1 1/2 Stunden gekostet plus Hungerast, weil ich die 2te Verpflegungsstelle nicht früh genug erreicht habe. So war dann nur noch die 55er drin. Mittlerweile mit Abstand letzter, konnte ich dann bis zum Ziel noch 3 Fahrer hinter mich lassen - Platz 532  
Heute das bike sauber gemacht und Michelin Latex Schläuche eingezogen.

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. April 2008)

@ Felixxx
Na das klingt ja gar nicht schön.
Ohne es genau zu wissen, sage ich dir aber, dass es sehr schwer gewesen ist, die Vorjahreszeit zu unterbieten.
Selbst ich, und ich habe im Vergleich zu 2007 einen Riesensprung in Sachen Fitness gemacht, habe es nicht geschafft.
3:18 Minuten langsamer als 2007 (Funmarathon).

Ich war eh für Rennabruch 
Sieh es positiv:
Hast dir für den Rest der Rennkarriere alle Pannen abgeholt. 
Auf ein neues in 2009 

Gruß und schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Delgado (28. April 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Solarum und Delgado waren ganz in weiß mit dem Tandem unterwegs, villeicht konnen die mir mal verraten wie mann den mock wieder aus den hellen zeugs rausbringt?



Ganz in Weiß .....  

Also Du wirst es nicht glauben aber es geht  
Mit einer exakt abgestimmten Prozedur aus Vorwäschen, Einwirkzeiten, Hauptwaschgang ....   

Der Schlamm war für's Tandem so gar nix. Unsere Vorteile, die wir sonst bergab haben, konnten wir wegen eines bockigen Vorderrades kaum ausspielen. Außerdem war es viel zu voll auf der Strecke ...  

Naja, 2:59h waren es am Ende.


----------



## chris29 (28. April 2008)

Moin,
ich fand die Strecke ja eher langweilig und zu matschig fÃ¼r meinen RaceKing 2,2. Bin dann mit 2:32:58 in Ziel gerollt das war am Ende Platz 46AK und Platz 95 Gesamt....
War dieses Jahr das erste Mal dabei, da es relativ weit weg von uns ist und mich 70 â¬ fÃ¼r Diesel gekostet hat werde ich nÃ¤chstes Jahr nur wieder kommen wenn min. 4 Leute mitfahren...

PS: Die Duschen waren der Hammer, so kalt hab ich noch nie geduscht!


----------



## sunboy (28. April 2008)

Blubb


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (28. April 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ganz in Weiß .....
> 
> Der Schlamm war für's Tandem so gar nix. Unsere Vorteile, die wir sonst bergab haben, konnten wir wegen eines bockigen Vorderrades kaum ausspielen. Außerdem war es viel zu voll auf der Strecke ...



Quak Quak oder mit einem Blumenstrauß 

Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht so voll war es selten, zumal um 10 Uhr 30schon 600 Leute im ersten Startblock standen.
Denke daher auch das meine 2. Runde sogar schneller gewesen ist als die erste da die Strecke ziemlich leer und trocken war und mann die Abfahrten richtig schön brettern konnte im vergleich zu dem Rodeo geschleiche in der ersten.

@Sunboy: Fährst du Donnrestag jetzt bei der Tour vom Uwe mit?

@Chris29: Wollen wir mal hoffen das die beim ZDF einen größeren Boiler haben. ;-)


----------



## sunboy (28. April 2008)

Blubb


----------



## pollux8 (28. April 2008)

@christopf Danke für deine Anmerkung über unser Nachbarland Holland.Schaut doch mal unter den 100km Ergebnissliste.Da sind die Nederlands mit 80% aufgelistet.Daran sieht man doch den sportlichen Ergeiz der Germanen(also wir)das wir einfach LUSCHEN sind oder? 
Wir wolln doch nur einen Funsamstag haben und danach ein gemüdliches Bier schlabbern.So wird das auch nichts mit der Deutschen Bike Scene


----------



## Der Yeti (28. April 2008)

Wäre ich die 100 km gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (28. April 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Wäre ich die 100 km gefahren


...hätte das vorne in der Ergebnisliste auch nichts geändert 
Ich würde auf der 100km-Runde wohl jetzt noch das Ziel suchen 
Mir war ja die kleine Runde fast zu lang 

MfG Kai


----------



## RennKröte (30. April 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ab 30.4. hier
> 
> Kai



Huhu....

also ich bin da ja mal das erste Rennen in meinem Leben überhaupt gefahren (55km) und jetzt suche ich verzweifelt nach den Fotos... 

Ich hab da mal drauf geklickert und find nix...ich bin bestimmt wieder zu dämlich.... 

Muss man sich da registrieren oder wie oder was??? 

Man oooooooooh wie geht ´n das?????

Grüßlies 
Krötchen


----------



## sunboy (30. April 2008)

Blubb


----------



## M::::: (30. April 2008)

Jep, der SKS Ma Link ist noch nicht aktiv.


----------



## M::::: (30. April 2008)

@ Kröte

Hast Du hier schon geguckt :

www.mtb-land.de


----------



## Felixxx (30. April 2008)

Bilder sind jetzt online - das ist die gute Nachricht. Qualität zumindest bei meinen Bildern hält sich leider in Grenzen, schade  
Passt allerdings perfekt zu meinem Ergebnis - ganz schnell abhaken!





Wünsche euch mehr Glück bei der Qualität eurer Bilder, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunboy (30. April 2008)

Blubb


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. April 2008)

Die (4 ) Fotos von mir können sie auch behalten.
Aber was will man machen...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Haihappen2811 (30. April 2008)

Jawoll, 2 Fotos von der Zieleinfahrt und das andere auf der Abfahrt vorm Ziel die ich laufen musste weil son Experte vor mir stehen geblieben ist


----------



## sigggi (30. April 2008)

Na ja, ein Bild werde ich nehmen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (30. April 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Passt allerdings perfekt zu meinem Ergebnis - ganz schnell abhaken!



Villeicht hilft beim nächsten mal ne Schaltung dranzuschrauben. 

Ist die mechanische Scheibe eine leichtgewichtslösung?


----------



## Felixxx (1. Mai 2008)

Letztes Jahr hat's ja auch ohne Schaltung geklappt - Platz 34 Senioren 2 mit 5:35'32"  
Mechanische Scheibenbremsen sind leider immer schwerer als hydraulische...
Das ganze bike ist halt 'ne Sorgloslösung - nicht ganz, dass mit der Latexmilch funzte halt nicht so, wie von der Marketingabteilung des Herstellers versprochen...

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## RennKröte (1. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde die Fotos auch nicht so den Kracher, ich seh echt voll bescheuert aus...  

Mag dann wohl doch an meinem rosa Mädchenhelm liegen 

Wobei ich jetzt gesehen habe, dass es 2-3 Typen gab die auch nen rosa Helm hatten....  aber man kann glaube ich meinen Sprint ins Ziel erkennen ....

Aber mein Sprint ins Ziel ist erkennbar, ich denke drüber nach mir das doch zu holen, aber 5,- find ich unverschämt... 

Danke für den MTB-Land Link, da hab ich mich einmal gefunden....
Grüßlies Krötchen


----------



## RennKröte (6. Mai 2008)

Huhu... 

Weiß jemand was die Sachpreise für die Männer auf Platz 4 und 5 gewesen sind??? 

Also nachdem ich die Siegerehrung verpasst hatte, haben sie mir mein GEschenk nachgeschickt und das war zwar schön, aber voll Ladylike... Ich dachte immer man bekommt dann was für´s bike...

LG Kröte


----------



## sunboy (6. Mai 2008)

Blubb


----------



## Der Yeti (6. Mai 2008)

Wird hier jetzt auch verraten, was es war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RennKröte (7. Mai 2008)

Äääääääääm achso...na klaro...ich habe 3 wunderschöne Windlichter aus Edelstahl mit satinierten Glasaufsätzen erhalten....

Gefreut hab ich mich schon, nur isset halt nix wat man wirklich braucht...

Was gabsen für die Jungs??? 

Und bruacht eigentlich irgendwer diesen Luftdruckprüfer...wusste nicht mal dass es sowas gibt....

LG Krötchen


----------



## Besorgt (7. Mai 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Äääääääääm achso...na klaro...ich habe 3 wunderschöne Windlichter aus Edelstahl mit satinierten Glasaufsätzen erhalten....
> 
> Gefreut hab ich mich schon, nur isset halt nix wat man wirklich braucht...
> 
> ...





sei doch zufrieden! die 4 + 5ten Plätze gehen woanders leer aus! 

Leute gibts....


----------



## RennKröte (7. Mai 2008)

Heeeeeeee das bin ich doch auch 

Ich find´s halt lustig... weil´s rein gar nichts mit dem Sport zu tun hat und ich würd eben nur gerne wissen was die Männer bekommen haben...wenn´s auch Kerzenleuchter sind, dann können sie es als Besänftigung für die daheim gebliebenen Frauen nutzen, die den ganzen Samstag ohne ihre Männer verbringen mussten...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. Mai 2008)




----------



## RaXXor (7. Mai 2008)

also ich hab also jugend fahren fürn sieg 2 schutzbleche von sks hab die aber schon verkauft


----------



## sunboy (7. Mai 2008)

Blubb


----------



## RennKröte (7. Mai 2008)

Als wenn ich hier mein Bier an meinen Kerl verschenken würde...  geht´s noch.....nach dem Malzbier hab ich mir glaub ich umgehend 2 zugeführt während er mich gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz lieb damit versorgt und selbst antialkoholische Getränke geschlabbert hat....

Aber das bekommt er alles doppelt und 3fach von mir wieder und er wird es im Gegensatz zu mir auch nötig haben, weil ich bin ja noch ganz klein und neu in der Racewelt...

Also ich hätte dann nen Luftdruckprüfer und Kerzenleuchter zu verkaufen...sind von blomus...nicht von sks...aber vieleicht kann man sie als Lampen benutzen....

Schutzbleche....hhhhhhhhhhhhmmm........jutt, aber was für´s bike


----------



## sigggi (7. Mai 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Also ich hätte dann nen Luftdruckprüfer und Kerzenleuchter zu verkaufen



Behalte doch den Luftdruckprüfer das Ding ist doch Klasse.


----------



## sunboy (7. Mai 2008)

Blubb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (7. Mai 2008)

Ich find das Teil auch gut nur hat es diverse Macken:S
Zum einen verändert sich der angezeigte Druck nicht wenn man auf den Ablassknopp drückt und er zeigt keinen neuen Druck an, wenn man von einem Reifen auf einen anderen geht. Dazu muss man das Teíl erst einemal wieder aus und wieder anmachen-.-


----------



## sigggi (7. Mai 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Ich find das Teil auch gut nur hat es diverse Macken:S
> Zum einen verändert sich der angezeigte Druck nicht wenn man auf den Ablassknopp drückt und er zeigt keinen neuen Druck an, wenn man von einem Reifen auf einen anderen geht. Dazu muss man das Teíl erst einemal wieder aus und wieder anmachen-.-



Dann stimmt damit etwas nicht. Ich kann immer wieder neu ansetzen, ohne auszumachen und der neue Druck wird mir angezeigt. 
Das nutze ich auch aus um den Druck einzustellen. Ich pumpe den Reifen etwas mehr auf und dann setzte ich den Prüfer immer wieder an und wieder ab. Dabei verliert der Reifen (je nach Volumen) immer etwa 0,05bar. Das mache ich so oft bis der Druck stimmt.


----------



## Felixxx (8. Mai 2008)

Meines funktioniert auch einwandfrei - super Tool  

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## RennKröte (8. Mai 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Ich find das Teil auch gut nur hat es diverse Macken:S
> Zum einen verändert sich der angezeigte Druck nicht wenn man auf den Ablassknopp drückt und er zeigt keinen neuen Druck an, wenn man von einem Reifen auf einen anderen geht. Dazu muss man das Teíl erst einemal wieder aus und wieder anmachen-.-



Ich kann Dir meinen schicken wenn Deiner nicht richtig funktioniert  ....ich mein das Ernst, sonst fliegt es nämlich bald in den Mülll....


----------



## Frido Froehlich (9. Mai 2008)

Sehr spaßig fand ich auch, dass auf dem Zettel, den es zum dem Dingen gab, stand, dass es den Airchecker erst ab August 2008 im Handel zu kaufen gibt...das sollte man vielleicht denen  und denen und denen sagen, damit die ihre Kalender richtig stellen können  
UVP soll das Teil 24,99 Euro kosten, ein echtes Schnäppchen!
Naja, hab meins schon in der Bucht vertickt. 
Gruß
Frido


----------



## Felixxx (9. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mich sehr über das Finisher Geschenk gefreut und kann es sehr gut gebrauchen  
Finde es schade, dass es nicht jedermanns Zustimmung trifft. Hoffentlich wird von den Äußerungen einzelner nicht auf das gesamte Teilnehmerfeld geschlossen...
Würde mich auch nächstes Jahr wieder über eine nette Überraschung seitens SKS freuen.
Auch wenn mein Rennen dieses Jahr für die Tonne war, die Organisation und das ganze Drumherum fand ich mal wieder superklasse!

CU next year, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigggi (9. Mai 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Ich habe mich sehr über das Finisher Geschenk gefreut und kann es sehr gut gebrauchen
> Finde es schade, dass es nicht jedermanns Zustimmung trifft. Hoffentlich wird von den Äußerungen einzelner nicht auf das gesamte Teilnehmerfeld geschlossen...
> Würde mich auch nächstes Jahr wieder über eine nette Überraschung seitens SKS freuen.
> Auch wenn mein Rennen dieses Jahr für die Tonne war, die Organisation und das ganze Drumherum fand ich mal wieder superklasse!
> ...



Finde ich auch. Daher finde ich solche Äusserungen, wie die von Rennkröte, unter aller Sau.





RennKröte schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir meinen schicken wenn Deiner nicht richtig funktioniert  ....ich mein das Ernst, sonst fliegt es nämlich bald in den Mülll....


Ein super Event, Startgeld unter dem gebotenen Sachleistungen und dann solche Äusserungen.
Keine Ahnung was das soll. Ausserdem ist der Luftdruckmesser wirklich eine gute Hilfe für Mountenbiker.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (9. Mai 2008)

Tja wer nicht will der hat schon.  Solange die 999 anderen leute zufrieden sind passt es schon. Sonderlinge gibt es immer.

Erinnert mich ein wenig an das Willingen mecker thema jedes jahr aufs neue  Erfahrungsgemäß treffen diese Äusserungen nie die meinung der breiten Masse.

Ist nur komisch also mich interessiert es einen dreck welche pfeifen ihre dinger kaputtmachen verticken oder gar in den A*** schieben.

(Vielleicht stimmt der luftdruck ja da  )


----------



## Felixxx (9. Mai 2008)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Ist nur komisch also mich interessiert es einen dreck welche pfeifen ihre dinger kaputtmachen verticken oder gar in den A*** schieben.
> 
> (Vielleicht stimmt der luftdruck ja da  )



Interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich - nur werden sicher einige SKS Mitarbeiter hier mitlesen. Sie sollten sich halt nicht schwarz ärgern müssen, dass sie so großzügig sind...

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe den Air checker weiterverschenkt. 
Ich sehe da irgendwie nicht so den Nutzen drin. Dennoch finde ich es super, dass die Finisher derart reich beschenkt wurden 

Auch gab es an der Organisation nichts zu meckern (finde ich).

Also SKS, weiter so 

Gruß und bis nächstes Jahr,
Kai


----------



## RennKröte (9. Mai 2008)

Also neeeeeeeee, irgendwie glaub ich grad dass manche Menschen einfach lesen was sie lesen wollen und nicht was in der Tat in schwarzen Buchstaben geschreiben steht...man man man...  

An welcher Stelle hat die Kröte geschrieben dass sie unzufrieden ist???? Hat sie nicht eher geschreiben dass sie es auch sehr nett fand....

Sooooooooo und dann will ich grad *nochmals* sagen, dass ich das erste Mal überhaupt an so einem Event, Marathon, Rennen etc teilgenommen habe und einfach immer nur dachte, dass man grundlegend was für´s bike bekommt....  

Ich dachte einfach Kerzenleuchter, weil von wegen Frauen und nix mit Sachen für´s bike, weil können sie eh nicht brauchen...so wie ich nen "Bunnyhop" vor 6 Monaten noch für nen blöden Witz von nem Mitfaherer hielt der sich über mich lustig machen wollte....so Frau=Bunny, springt über Pfütze=Hopp und Ergebnis BunnyHopp....


Soooooooooooooooo haben es jetzt alle mal verstanden was ich hier warum wissen wollte und so weiter und sofort....  

Als wenn ich ein böses, habgieriges, nimmersattes Tierchen wäre...habt ihr böse Gedanken zu mir....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........


----------



## sigggi (9. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Air checker weiterverschenkt.
> Ich sehe da irgendwie nicht so den Nutzen drin.



Also ich benutze das Ding um den Luftdruck meiner Reifen zu prüfen. Dafür eignet es sich ganz gut.
Wenn ich hier im Forum die vielen Disskussionen um den richtigen Reifendruck lese, dann kann ich das Ganze hier nicht so richtig verstehen. 
Ich fahre zwar noch nicht so lange MTB, doch eines habe ich schon gelernt. Der richtige Luftdruckt spielt beim MTB eine wichtige Rolle.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Mai 2008)

sigggi schrieb:


> Also ich benutze das Ding um den Luftdruck meiner Reifen zu prüfen. Dafür eignet es sich ganz gut.
> Wenn ich hier im Forum die vielen Disskussionen um den richtigen Reifendruck lese, dann kann ich das Ganze hier nicht so richtig verstehen.
> Ich fahre zwar noch nicht so lange MTB, doch eines habe ich schon gelernt. Der richtige Luftdruckt spielt beim MTB eine wichtige Rolle.


Hast recht.
Aber für mich ist das alles irgendwie nicht so richtig wichtig. Für mich geht es noch darum, mit dem Biken abzunehmen, das Biken kennenzulernen und und und.
Und dafür muss ich nicht unbedingt den exakten Luftdruck kennen, finde ich. 
Außerdem habe ich ihn ja nicht weit weg verschenkt. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## sigggi (9. Mai 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle hat die Kröte geschrieben dass sie unzufrieden ist????


Ich würde das so deuten.


RennKröte schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir meinen schicken wenn Deiner nicht richtig funktioniert  ....ich mein das Ernst, sonst fliegt es nämlich bald in den Mülll....





RennKröte schrieb:


> Sooooooooo und dann will ich grad *nochmals* sagen, dass ich das erste Mal überhaupt an so einem Event, Marathon, Rennen etc teilgenommen habe und einfach immer nur dachte, dass man grundlegend was für´s bike bekommt....


Ist das der Luftdruckprüfer nicht???



RennKröte schrieb:


> Ich dachte einfach Kerzenleuchter, weil von wegen Frauen und nix mit Sachen für´s bike, weil können sie eh nicht brauchen..


Da geb ich dir völlig Recht. Da sollte man keine Unterschiede machen.


----------



## sigggi (9. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hast recht.
> Aber für mich ist das alles irgendwie nicht so richtig wichtig. Für mich geht es noch darum, mit dem Biken abzunehmen, das Biken kennenzulernen und und und.
> *Und dafür muss ich nicht unbedingt den exakten Luftdruck kennen, finde ich*.
> Außerdem habe ich ihn ja nicht weit weg verschenkt.
> ...



Ich denke da irrst Du dich gewaltig. Ein falscher Luftdruck kann einem schon ganz schön den Fahrspass verderben. Von den anderen Nachteilen mal ganz abgesehen. 
Wenn Du das Biken kennen lernen willst, dann sollte man sich auch mit solchen Dingen befassen. Da ist der richtige Luftdruck eine der billigsten Methoden um sein Bike besser zu optimieren.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. Mai 2008)

Ja, auch hier hast du wieder recht.
Aber ich pumpe ja meinen Reifen nicht mit Mund Pi mal Daumen auf, sondern habe eine Standpumpe, mit der ich den Druck hier und da kontrolliere. 
Bislang lag ein schlechtes Fahrverhalten bei mir noch nicht am Reifen (höchstens mal an einem löchrigen Schlauch ).

Angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (16. Mai 2008)

einem von euch ist nicht zufällig im letzten streckendrittel, auf der teerstraße, ein roter golf entgegen gekommen wo irgendwer erstmal kräftig gegen die tür getreten hat?!


----------



## Wave (29. Januar 2009)

los los leute...900 der 1600 startplätze für den diesjährigen sks-bike-marathon sind schon weg!


----------



## Catsoft (29. Januar 2009)

Ja, ja, bin ja schon dabei...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (29. Januar 2009)

Schon seit 2 Wochen gemeldet


----------



## hefra (30. Januar 2009)

Stehe schon in der Liste... 

Gibts wieder ne offizielle Möglichkeit die Wocher vorher die Strecke abzufahren? Vielleicht bin ich diesmal dabei. Falls es mich nicht doch noch jukt und ich kurzfristig zum Kellerwald fahren sollte.


----------



## Wave (30. Januar 2009)

Soweit ich weiss wirds da wieder was geben. Sollte was genaues feststehen lass ich es euch wissen!

Wieso Kellerwald? Kellerwald ist doch auf den 10. Mai verlegt worden?!


----------



## Rumas (31. Januar 2009)

Startgeld ist schon seit zwei Wochen überwiesen.
Bin mal gespannt in was für einen Startblock die mich verfrachtet haben.

10 Mai Kellerwald..... da ist doch schon Saalhausen


----------



## hefra (31. Januar 2009)

Ah die Verlegung von Kellerwald hatte ich noch gar nicht mitbekommen. Damit hat sich das erledigt. Da fahr ich lieber CC in Saalhausen.


----------



## Unrest (31. Januar 2009)

Grad gemeldet für den Funmarathon.
Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als sich auf ne Tortour zu freuen! =]


Schönen Samstag noch,
Michael

PS: 2007 ist ein wenig outdated..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (31. Januar 2009)

@Wave: Wie schaut die Strecke dieses Jahr aus?
Kannst du nen Vergleich zu '07 ziehen?


----------



## Rotten67 (31. Januar 2009)

Wie ist denn eigentlich die Strecke?? Technisch und von den HM???
Ich finde aus den Längen nichts


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Januar 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Grad gemeldet für den Funmarathon.
> Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als sich auf ne Tortour zu freuen! =]
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo. 

Hmmm, du bist gemeldet? Das ist ja . Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja da...
Von Tortour würde ich auf der kleinen Runde ansich nicht sprechen. Aber wenn der Boden so ist wie 2008 kommt es auch auf der kleinen Runde mit der Tortour ganz gut hin. 

Dir auch ein schönes Wochenende,
Gruß Kai


----------



## Unrest (31. Januar 2009)

Och. Ich kann mich auch auf 10km wunderbar quälen, da sollte es auf 30 sicherlich auch drin sein. :]
Wenn ich meine Startnummer hab, sag ich sie dir, dann kannst du danach Ausschau halten. Hab die Haare nämlich mittlerweile ab und viele Leute haben mich erst nicht erkannt.. ^^"


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (31. Januar 2009)

Wave schrieb:


> los los leute...900 der 1600 startplätze für den diesjährigen sks-bike-marathon sind schon weg!



Fährst du eigentlich Mitm Hercules oder Fuji? Hast den Türschänder inzwischen gefunden?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Januar 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Och. Ich kann mich auch auf 10km wunderbar quälen, da sollte es auf 30 sicherlich auch drin sein. :]
> Wenn ich meine Startnummer hab, sag ich sie dir, dann kannst du danach Ausschau halten. Hab die Haare nämlich mittlerweile ab und viele Leute haben mich erst nicht erkannt.. ^^"


Ja, werde mal die Augen offen halten.
Bis dahin habe ich hofentlich auch die Haare ab... 
Na ja, meine Startnummer wird nicht frisiert. 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ich habe die 30er Runde als sehr locker kennen gelernt. Vielleicht zeigt sie ja dieses Jahr mal ihr böses Gesicht. Ich hoffe nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (1. Februar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Fährst du eigentlich Mitm Hercules oder Fuji? Hast den Türschänder inzwischen gefunden?



Hercules! Das mitm Fuji-Bike beim Langenbergmarathon war eine Ausnahme weils Hercules "verhindert" war. Der Türschänder ist immernoch auf der Flucht


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. Februar 2009)

Die Ludolfs haben da sicher Ersatz.

15 Min Zeitunterschied zwischen den Startblöcken dürfte ja bedeuten das die schnellen Jungs von der 30.er Runde mal wieder an einen vorbeifliegen.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (5. Februar 2009)

locker bleiben...
ich überleg noch wegen carbon bike....aber glaub besser nicht...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. Februar 2009)

Wieso nicht? Zu leicht?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2009)

ist hier jemand aus minden und umgebung der den marathon fährt?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (26. Februar 2009)

Hmm jetzt habe ich 2 erinnerungsmails und einen Anruf erhalten das ich das startgeld überweisen möge. Anscheinend hätte ich die frist überschritten die nirgens angegeben ist.
Alter falter hat es der SC Wilderwiese so nötig? Zumal der termin noch gute 8 wochen hin ist.
Was soll das? Warum sollte der veranstalter daran interessiert sein das ich eine niedrige startnummer erhalte, wie er immer wieder beteuert? Für mich eher mittel zum zweck um den leuten etliche zeit vor dem rennen das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen. (Kann es ja von seiten des veranstalters verstehen aber dann soll der ne klare frist setzen und nicht mit solch fadenscheinigen argumennten daherkommen.)
Hier macht Skyder ja auch gute vorarbeit wo mann am besten 10 Jahre zuvor das startgeld überweisen sollte.


----------



## Unrest (26. Februar 2009)

Hm... Weiß jemand, ob/wann ne Bestätigung des Geldeingangs oder Wahlweise ne Startnummer ins Haus flattert?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (26. Februar 2009)

Da ich gerade deine profilanzeige zur kentniss nehme, bin jetzt wieder besitzer eines RR. Wenn du mal ne strassenrunde drehen willst bin gerne dabei.
Sorry für off topic.


----------



## Unrest (26. Februar 2009)

Das muss warten, bis ich ne neue Felge gefunden habe. Meine geliebte, hintere, Campa Tokyo aus den 80ern ist mit leider beim zentrieren kollabiert... 
MTB dagegen können wir aber auch gern mal machen.
</OT>


Für alle die, die so doof sind wie ich: Wenn man die Startnummer/Geldeingang wissen will, kann man einfach in die Starterliste schauen.. ^^"


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## astral67 (26. Februar 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Hm... Weiß jemand, ob/wann ne Bestätigung des Geldeingangs oder Wahlweise ne Startnummer ins Haus flattert?



Startnummer nach Hause wäre mir neu. Ausgabe ist entweder Freitag abends oder Samstag früh vor dem Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (26. Februar 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Startnummer nach Hause wäre mir neu. Ausgabe ist entweder Freitag abends oder Samstag früh vor dem Rennen.








Ich wollt grad dem Unrest zuhilfe kommen und auch sagen.....kumma auf Startliste 

Aaaaaaaaaaaber, hatte ja schon


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (27. Februar 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Da ich gerade deine profilanzeige zur kentniss nehme, bin jetzt wieder besitzer eines RR. Wenn du mal ne strassenrunde drehen willst bin gerne dabei.
> Sorry für off topic.



Hallo Christoph ,
so ein Ding mit krummen Lenker hab ich auch noch fals mal ne Strassenrunde ansteht.


----------



## Rumas (18. April 2009)

Nächste Woche ist es ja schon so weit... deshalb mal ne Frage an die Einheimischen...
wie weit ist es eigentlich von Sundern nach Sundern-Hagen?
Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich das Auto gleich im Ziel parke und dann zum Start überfahre oder nach dem Rennen wieder zum Ziel.
Was macht mehr Sinn....


----------



## apoptygma (18. April 2009)

Rumas schrieb:


> Nächste Woche ist es ja schon so weit... deshalb mal ne Frage an die Einheimischen...
> wie weit ist es eigentlich von Sundern nach Sundern-Hagen?
> Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich das Auto gleich im Ziel parke und dann zum Start überfahre oder nach dem Rennen wieder zum Ziel.
> Was macht mehr Sinn....



10 km etwa sinds (waren heute noch zum Training da)

Hm, das kommt drauf an, ob du danach noch Lust hast, den Weg zurück anzutreten . Es wird ja ein Shuttel angeboten.


----------



## Unrest (19. April 2009)

Es bietet sich eigentlich an im Ziel zu parken, so kann man sich nämlich noch gut einrollen vor dem Start. 
Vorher sollte man aber am Start die Nummer und den Transponder abholen.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Es bietet sich eigentlich an im Ziel zu parken, so kann man sich nämlich noch gut einrollen vor dem Start.
> Vorher sollte man aber am Start die Nummer und den Transponder abholen.
> 
> Gruß,
> Michael




Ich hab mich nur gestern gefragt, wie die Leute da alle parken wollen 

Ahso, die, die da so langsam den sch.....dre......Schotter runtereiert, bin ich dann *grusel


----------



## tinka (19. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Vorher sollte man aber am Start die Nummer und den Transponder abholen.



Hallo!
Warum sollte man sich VORHER (am Start) die Nummer abholen?
Viele Grüße,
Claudia


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2009)

vielleicht damit man sich dann nachher keinen stress mehr machen muss.

werde es aber wohl auch so machen.
erst am start die unterlagen holen, zum ziel fahren und das auto abstellen und zum aufwärmen mit dem bike richtung start.


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

tinka schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Warum sollte man sich VORHER (am Start) die Nummer abholen?
> Viele Grüße,
> Claudia




Gut, ich sage mal, Nummernausgabe ist bis 9:30? Ne Stunde oder 2 dann da rumstehen is auch nicht so der Knaller. Ich werd das auch noch mit meinen beiden Mit- und Fahrern bequatschen wie wirs machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich werd das auch noch mit meinen beiden Mit- und Fahrern bequatschen wie wirs machen


Ja, wir machen wir es  Das war bislang immer super. Mit dem Auto zum Start, warmfahren, in die Startaufstellung. Im Ziel wartet das Auto, einladen und nach Hause fahren. 
Wenn das nicht geht, würde ich sagen, Unterlagen abholen, zum Ziel fahren, mit dem Bike zum Start rollen und losfahren. Im Ziel wartet dann das Auto 
Nach dem Rennen zum Start fahren, fände ich jetzt nicht sooo lustig, ehrlich gesagt 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ja, wir machen wir es  Das war bislang immer super. Mit dem Auto zum Start, warmfahren, in die Startaufstellung. Im Ziel wartet das Auto, einladen und nach Hause fahren.
> Wenn das nicht geht, würde ich sagen, Unterlagen abholen, zum Ziel fahren, mit dem Bike zum Start rollen und losfahren. Im Ziel wartet dann das Auto
> Nach dem Rennen zum Start fahren, fände ich jetzt nicht sooo lustig, ehrlich gesagt
> 
> Kai




Also Mutti´s Vollshuttle? 

Dann musste Deine Ma oder Pa akquirieren


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Also Mutti´s Vollshuttle?
> 
> Dann musste Deine Ma oder Pa akquirieren


Ja, sozusagen  Sehr praktisch ansich...

Immer wenn ich das Rennen andeute zieht eine beängstigende Stille (und das sage ich  ) durch den Raum. Weiß nicht, ob sich überhaupt jemand da blicken lässt... 

Kai


----------



## Unrest (19. April 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> vielleicht damit man sich dann nachher keinen stress mehr machen muss.



Genau das. 
Ausserdem auch noch das was entweder RaceKralle oder apoptygma gesagt haben mit der Dauer von Ausgabeende bis Start.
Ich werds so machen, dass ich mir um 9, kurz vor 9 die Nummer hole, ins Ziel fahre, gemütlich aufbaue und mich dann einrolle.
Vorm Berg würd ich links abbiegen und die Kuppe umfahren beim Weg zum Start, spart ein paar Körner. 


Bin mal sehr stark gespannt, wie meine Freundin danach drauf sein wird. Sie fährt nur mit mir hin, aber nicht selber mit... Sehr gespannt..


Gibbet dieses Jahr eigentlich keine Briefe von wegen "Sie sind gemeldet mit Startnummer XXXX"?

Gruß,
Michael

PS: @Kai: Die Anmeldung für unser Rennen ist offen. (-> aylienz.de) Erkennst du mich auch mit kurzen Haaren?


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Vorm Berg würd ich links abbiegen und die Kuppe umfahren beim Weg zum Start, spart ein paar Körner.
> 
> 
> 
> Gibbet dieses Jahr eigentlich keine Briefe von wegen "Sie sind gemeldet mit Startnummer XXXX"?




Prima, danke für den Tip  Kai, Steffen und ich werden auch gegen 9 wohl da aufschlagen. Die anderen wohl auch in etwa in dem Dreh. Ich habe noch nix weiter bekommen, was ein "guten Tag Startnummer....angeht"


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> @Kai: Die Anmeldung für unser Rennen ist offen. (-> aylienz.de) Erkennst du mich auch mit kurzen Haaren?


Danke für die Info, ich weiß 
Ob ich noch mal teilnehme, weiß ich aber nicht...
Die Strecke soll, wie ich gehört habe, sehr anspruchsvoll sein. Und da muss ich mir einfach eingestehen, dass ein Start wenig Sinn macht, ähnlich wie in Wetter.
Aber ich denke noch ernsthaft darüber nach und werde mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zumindest mal vor Ort sein... 

Ob ich dich mit kurzen Haaren erkenne, werden wir dann sehen... 
Was fährst du denn in Sundern?

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Stimmt, son Brief habe ich auch noch nicht gekriegt...
Wobei, ist ja eigentlich auch unnötig... Ist aber doch ein "Nice to have"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (19. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Gut, ich sage mal, Nummernausgabe ist bis 9:30? Ne Stunde oder 2 dann da rumstehen is auch nicht so der Knaller.



Als letzter in den Startblock zu kommen aber auch nicht! Oder aber du möchtest von Anfang an hinterherfahren!


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Als letzter in den Startblock zu kommen aber auch nicht! Oder aber du möchtest von Anfang an hinterherfahren!



Ja, ist schon richtig. Aber ich sage es mal bewusst vorsichtig, bevor ich kalt im Block rumstehe, fahre ich lieber bis kurz vor knapp mich etwas warm. Vor allem für mich, die ewigst braucht, um auf "Drehzahl" zu kommen, ist ne halbe Stunde im Block rumstehen und auskühlen das bescheidenste, was ich mir so vorstellen kann. Des weiteren war mein angedachter Platz im Block eh weiter hinten, weil ich ganz einfach vermeiden will, das nen paar Übermotivierte mir gleich den letzten Nerv rauben  Alles, was schneller ist, und das werden sehr sehr viele sein  lass ich dann lieber gleich vorfahren, als mich überholen, die ersten 10 km werden für mich so oder so die härtesten, dann dürfte ich langsam warm sein


----------



## Eddigofast (19. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> bevor ich kalt im Block rumstehe, fahre ich lieber bis kurz vor knapp mich etwas warm. Vor allem für mich, die ewigst braucht, um auf "Drehzahl" zu kommen,



Vielleicht keine schlechte Überlegung, die ersten paar Kilometer hast du auf der Stra0e genügend Platz zum überholen, aber die anderen Starter bohren auch nicht in der Nase!


----------



## Berrrnd (19. April 2009)

wenn man eine niedrige startnummer hat, ist man wohl klar im vorteil.
habe eine 600er und werde mir nicht unbedingt so viel eile machen.


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Vielleicht keine schlechte Überlegung, die ersten paar Kilometer hast du auf der Stra0e genügend Platz zum überholen, aber die anderen Starter bohren auch nicht in der Nase!



Alles schlüssig. Ich bin völliger Neuling in dem Bereich, das heisst, es ist mein erster Marathon , für mich gilts in erster Linie zu schauen, wies überhaupt läuft, da ist die taktische Auftellung für mich erstmal fast nebensächlich. Aber ich habe eben nicht vor, auf den ersten 15 km zu verrecken, nur weil meine Beine nicht warm sind.  Und überholen wird eher die Aufgabe anderer sein. Ich ggf. noch später am Berg, bergab haben mich eh alle wieder


----------



## apoptygma (19. April 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn man eine niedrige startnummer hat, ist man wohl klar im vorteil.
> habe eine 600er und werde mir nicht unbedingt so viel eile machen.




Gut, du bist eh schon lange weg, wenn wir bei den 30ern starten


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich ggf. noch später am Berg


Wieso habe ich beim Lesen dieses Satzes nur an das Ruhrbike-Festival 2007 gedacht? Au man, das kann mir ja was geben...

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (20. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wieso habe ich beim Lesen dieses Satzes nur an das Ruhrbike-Festival 2007 gedacht? Au man, das kann mir ja was geben...
> 
> Gruß Kai




Na...Versuch macht kluch. Aber sehr viel mehr Schnitten werd ich nicht haben 

P.S.
Toi Toi Toi bei der Klausur heute


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (20. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na...Versuch macht kluch. Aber sehr viel mehr Schnitten werd ich nicht haben
> 
> P.S.
> Toi Toi Toi bei der Klausur heute


Der Gedanke schoss mir genau beim Lesen des oben zitierten Satzes in den Kopf. Ich habe mich total abgeschossen, kommt nach 2,5Std. oder so von hinten auf einmal ein Mädel aus dem selben Team an und ich kann ihr Tempo nicht mitgehen und muss sie ziehen lassen... 

P.S.: Vielen Dank! 
*Aufgepasst:* Sollte das so kommen, steht am Montag ein Giant Anthem im bikemarkt. Bilder gibt es schon jetzt in meinem Album...


----------



## Rumas (21. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Die Strecke soll, wie ich gehört habe, sehr anspruchsvoll sein.



fahrtechnisch oder konditionell ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

Rumas schrieb:


> fahrtechnisch oder konditionell ?


Es geht dabei, wenn ich das richtig erkannt habe, um das Rennen in Hagen im September. Das kann man sowohl konditionell als auch fahrtechnisch als recht anspruchsvoll bezeichnen.
Sundern ist da etwas anders. Die 2009er Strecke soll wohl hier und da ein paar anspruchsvollere (fahrtechnisch) Ecken haben, aber ansich braucht man da keine große Fahrtechnik, um sturzfrei durchzukommen...
Konditionell würde ich sie auch nicht als sonderlich anspruchsvoll einschätzen. Aber was das angeht, hilft vielleicht ein Blickauf das Höhenprofil auf der Veranstalterseite 

Gruß Kai


----------



## randi (21. April 2009)

Hallo,

laut homepage gibt es für die Langdistanz keine Startplätze mehr. Ich weiß dass ich spät dran bin. Aber wie bekomme ich noch einen Startplatz auch gerne von einem zurückgetretenen Teilnehmer. Auch gerne per PN oder e-mail.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. April 2009)

@Wave: Wie sieht es denn momentan auf den Wegen aus, staubtrocken oder noch matschig?


----------



## Eddigofast (21. April 2009)

Wie 2007 nur 10° Grad kühler.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2009)

und wie war es 2007?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> und wie war es 2007?


Wunderschön, meine Meinung.
Staubtrockener Untergrund, Sonne, nicht zu warm (wenn die Erinnerung mich nicht täuscht). Allerdings ist das Temperaturempfinden auch bei jedem Menschen ein bisschen anders  ICH werde krank wenn es zu kalt ist 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. April 2009)

Wow da kann ich die 4,38 aus 2007 nochmal in Angriff nehmen, allerdings mit Head Tuch als Staubmaske.

Machst du neuerdings Reiseführer im Taurus?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2009)

dann hoffen wir mal das es so bleibt!


----------



## Eddigofast (21. April 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Wow da kann ich die 4,38 aus 2007 nochmal in Angriff nehmen, allerdings mit Head Tuch als Staubmaske.



Das trockene Wetter und die moderaten Temperaturen könnten in diesem Jahr durchaus Streckenrekorde zulassen. Aber die Latte liegt hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. April 2009)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Das trockene Wetter und die moderaten Temperaturen könnten in diesem Jahr durchaus Streckenrekorde zulassen. Aber die Latte liegt hoch!



In der Tat dafür werden die Herren Schwedler, Kubis, Berner, Sickmüller, und Bekkeng schon sorgen.
Frage mich ob sich der Johannes gegen dem Ramses ma durchsetzen kann, die Klasse und Form hat er heuer ja.

Mal sehen was Platzierungsmässig aus dem letzten Block für mich drin ist, um ziemlich vorne im Feld vor dem Forstweg zu landen wird mann gut Scheibe drücken müssen. Aber so 2-3 Blöcke wird schon gehen.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2009)

ich hänge mich dann mal 2km bei dir ins schlepptau. mehr schaffe ich wahrscheinlich nicht. 

welche startnummern habt ihr?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> welche startnummern habt ihr?


1279
und selbst?

Kai


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2009)

ich hab 663.

Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. April 2009)

851 Nie wieder sone Faxen, nächstes Jahr in der Lizenzklasse wird es wieder unter 199 werden...


----------



## Unrest (21. April 2009)

@RaceKralle: Hab die 1222, werden dann wohl ziemlich dicht beieinander stehen. Schau einfach nach nem Aylienz-Trikot im letzten Block - das bin ich. 

@Metzker: Ich fand 2007 schon fast zu warm. Wenns diesen Samstag ~20°C hat, wirds mit Sicherheit sehr schön. Wirst du im September wieder in Hagen an den Start gehen?

@k_star: _Staub_trocken und knappe 28°C, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> @RaceKralle: Hab die 1222, werden dann wohl ziemlich dicht beieinander stehen. Schau einfach nach nem Aylienz-Trikot im letzten Block - das bin ich.


Am Start, ja 
Nee, ist doch super 
Können wir uns ja eigentlich gar nicht verpassen.
Und für das Rennen in Hagen kannste ja dann an Ort und Stelle noch mal werben  Teilnahme ist noch ungewiss...

Angenehmen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> @Metzker: Wirst du im September wieder in Hagen an den Start gehen?



Auf jeden Fall, habe mich schon angemeldet muss nur noch überweisen.

Das wahr letztes Jahr das geilste Rennen das ich in NRW je gefahren bin.
Diesmal stelle ich mich aber vorne in den Startblock, sollte meine Podiumschancen Ak im Vergleich zu 2008 doch deutlich erhöhen..


----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> welche startnummern habt ihr?



1252 

(die mach ich dann aber heimlich ab, wenn ich den letzten Trail runner, ebenso runner trage *gggg)


----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> @RaceKralle: Hab die 1222, werden dann wohl ziemlich dicht beieinander stehen. Schau einfach nach nem Aylienz-Trikot im letzten Block - das bin ich.



Vorletzter Block stehste, da stehen wir nämlich alle bis auf Sascha 

Ich hoffe auf max. 20 Grad uns Wolken wenn ich ehrlich bin, weil Brillenträgerin und Sonnenbrille is Müll wie ich beim Training da auffer Strecke feststellen durfte :-(


----------



## Wave (21. April 2009)

88

die wird erstmal falsch herum montiert


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. April 2009)

1023


----------



## Unrest (21. April 2009)

Mir ist grad mal aufgefallen, dass ich bei meinem ersten Marathon (Sundern '07) 1:21h gefahren bin auf der Kurzstrecke..
Das muss ich definitiv knacken, dann hab ich über mich gewonnen. 

Wer ausser dem Metzker und mir will noch seine Rekorde brechen und welche sind das?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Mir ist grad mal aufgefallen, dass ich bei meinem ersten Marathon (Sundern '07) 1:21h gefahren bin auf der Kurzstrecke..
> Das muss ich definitiv knacken, dann hab ich über mich gewonnen.
> 
> Wer ausser dem Metzker und mir will noch seine Rekorde brechen und welche sind das?
> ...



Letztes Jahr 1:31 im Schlamm mi Michelin X Dry²
Dieses Jahr muss es schneller gehen.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. April 2009)

mein ziel ist es die 55km einigermaßen schnell hinter mich zu bringen, nicht zu stürzen und spaß zu haben.

als zeit denke ich währe irgendwas unter 3:00 nicht schlecht.

ja, die reifenfrage ...
vorne nobby und hinten ron ist wahrscheinlich bei trockener strecke zu viel des guten.
wenn es so bleibt werde ich wohl mit irc mibro ld for marathon fahren. fahre die dinger auf meinem bike mit starrgabel und finde sie recht gut und schnell.


----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Mir ist grad mal aufgefallen, dass ich bei meinem ersten Marathon (Sundern '07) 1:21h gefahren bin auf der Kurzstrecke..
> Das muss ich definitiv knacken, dann hab ich über mich gewonnen.
> 
> Wer ausser dem Metzker und mir will noch seine Rekorde brechen und welche sind das?
> ...





Ich will ohne Sturz heile ankommen, das wars auch schon  
Nen Highlight für mich wäre es, unter 2:00 Std. zu bleiben und mich mit keinem verbal anzulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (21. April 2009)

Die Reifenfrage stellt sich mir zum Glück nicht.
Maxxis Ignitor Exception in 2,1" - mein Standardreifen für alles, was nicht Schlamm ist.
07 warens Nobbys in 2,1. Man wird sehen. 


Ach, Wencke, 1:45h schaffst du mit Sicherheit locker!  Positives Karma oder wie sich das nennt!


----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> ja, die reifenfrage ...
> vorne nobby und hinten ron ist wahrscheinlich bei trockener strecke zu viel des guten.
> wenn es so bleibt werde ich wohl mit irc mibro ld for marathon fahren. fahre die dinger auf meinem bike mit starrgabel und finde sie recht gut und schnell.




Gut das meine nicht vorhandene Fahrtechnik durch dickere Schlappen ein wenig abgefedert werden muss


----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Die Reifenfrage stellt sich mir zum Glück nicht.
> Maxxis Ignitor Exception in 2,1" - mein Standardreifen für alles, was nicht Schlamm ist.
> 07 warens Nobbys in 2,1. Man wird sehen.
> 
> ...



Muhahahaha....ich bin letzten Samstag die Kiste in 2:12 abgefahren, für die halbe Stunde brauche ich nen Motor oder alternativ dicke Nerven, ne Portion Wahnsinn UND nen Motor.

Schlammig wars da oben nur noch an einer Stellen relativ kurz vor Ende der 30er vor der letzten abartigen Schotterabfahrt, wo mir fast die Arme abgefallen sind


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wer ausser dem Metzker und mir will noch seine Rekorde brechen und welche sind das?


Ich traue dem Braten noch nicht ganz, aber sollte es tatsächlich so sein wie beschrieben, werde ich mich wohl zeitlich auch verbessern. Allerdings ist die Hürde jetzt nicht so groß. Habe meine Bestzeit nicht im Kopf, meine mich aber erinnern zu können, 2007 eine Zeit um 1:38h/1:39h gefahren zu sein. Diese Zeit sollte bei vergleichbaren Bedingungen drin sein, denke ich. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass man defektfrei durchkommt 
Das wünsche ich natürlich allen Anwesenden 

Gruß Kai


----------



## RaXXor (21. April 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> welche startnummern habt ihr?



143

Komme ja auch aus dem Raum Hagen(Wetter) habe es leider noch nicht geschafft mal mit euch zu radeln.

Die strecke sollte gut abgehen fahre die 55km bin auch letzten Sam probe gefahren. Wenn die trocken ist sollte da schon eine schnelle Zeit drin sein

Letztes Jahr bin ich noch die kurzstrecke gefahren in 1,21h War aber erst mein 2ter Marathon überhaupt

Dieses Jahr ist mein Ziel den Schnitt zu übernehmen oder eevtl. noch ein bisschen anheben was wenn es trocken werden sollte auch machbar sein wird.

Naja freue mich schon riesig auf das erste Rennen diese Sasion und evtl. sieht man sich ja mal. Ich habt ja Zee Aliyans Trikos oder? Ich fahre im RSC-Tretlager-Wetter Triko mit nem rot-weißem Simplon falls mich einer entdeckt einfach mal ansprechen

Bis Samstag Gruß Daniel


----------



## Eddigofast (21. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Wer ausser dem Metzker und mir will noch seine Rekorde brechen und welche sind das?
> 
> Gruß,
> Michael



Ich werde erstmals als Zuschauer dabei sein, da ich Verletzungsbedingt ein halbes Jahr gar nicht biken konnte.....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Habe meine Bestzeit nicht im Kopf, meine mich aber erinnern zu können, 2007 eine Zeit um 1:38h/1:39h gefahren zu sein.



Es waren 1:42:08


----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Es waren 1:42:08



Korinthen....

Das machte übrigens grad echt Sinn  Hast getz nen Listenplatz, auch abgemeldet


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Es waren 1:42:08


Hab gerade nachgesehen: 2007 war es eine 1:38:50h
Ich Rennfahrer ich! 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Die Urkunde aus 2008 habe ich verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hab gerade nachgesehen: 2007 war es eine 1:38:50h
> Ich Rennfahrer ich!
> 
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Die Urkunde aus 2008 habe ich verloren



Zeiten findest du noch auf 

http://www.nrw-marathon-trophy.de/


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Korinthen....
> 
> Das machte übrigens grad echt Sinn  Hast getz nen Listenplatz, auch abgemeldet



HÄ?


----------



## apoptygma (21. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> HÄ?




The Messenger mit the 3 Buchtaben 

Entschuldige, ich verlaufe mich oft in kryptischen Wortknäulen 

Keine Panik, is alles gut!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> The Messenger mit the 3 Buchtaben
> 
> Entschuldige, ich verlaufe mich oft in kryptischen Wortknäulen
> 
> Keine Panik, is alles gut!



Jo jetzt versteh ich


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Zeiten findest du noch auf
> 
> http://www.nrw-marathon-trophy.de/


Ich habe aus 2007 eine Urkunde hier. Auf der steht eine Zeit von 1:38:50h. Ich weiß auch, dass ich 2008 langsamer war. Ich finde die Ergebnisse in dem Link nicht, aber tut auch nix zur Sache. Die bisherigen Zeiten waren so oder so nicht der Rede wert...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ich habe aus 2007 eine Urkunde hier. Auf der steht eine Zeit von 1:38:50h. Ich weiß auch, dass ich 2008 langsamer war. Ich finde die Ergebnisse in dem Link nicht, aber tut auch nix zur Sache. Die bisherigen Zeiten waren so oder so nicht der Rede wert...
> 
> Gruß Kai



Unter Gesamtwertung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (21. April 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Unter Gesamtwertung!


Ah da. Jetzt wo du es sagst 
Hier aber auch 

Kai


----------



## Unrest (22. April 2009)

RaXXor schrieb:


> Naja freue mich schon riesig auf das erste Rennen diese Sasion und evtl. sieht man sich ja mal. Ich habt ja Zee Aliyans Trikos oder? Ich fahre im RSC-Tretlager-Wetter Triko mit nem rot-weißem Simplon falls mich einer entdeckt einfach mal ansprechen



Hallöchen Daniel.
Von denen, die hier schreiben, bin ich so ziemlich der einzige im Flammendress.
Meine Vereinskollegen und -innen waren wesentlich schneller mit der Anmeldung als ich und starten deswegen weiter vorn..
-> AYLIENZ heissts!!! 


@apop: Erzähl mal ein wneig über die Strecke, bitte.


----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> @apop: Erzähl mal ein wneig über die Strecke, bitte.




Morgähn 

Hm, was soll ich groß erzählen, außer meinen eigenen "Empfindungen" 

Konditionsmässig, empfand ich, die ersten, ich sage mal so ausm Gefühl raus, 13/14 km als die "schlimmsten", was aber auch durchaus daran liegen mag, das ich lange brauch, um "warm" zu werden.

Was ich recht anstregend empfand, waren die vielen Schotterpassagen, sowohl rauf, als auch runner . Keine Ahnung, wie viele Tonnen neuer Schotter da so auf den Wegen liegt, aber es ist eben wenig fest, das macht Wiegetritt auf den Uphills zum einen nervig als auch manchmal zur Steineflugparty  und abwärts (zumindest bei mir Schisser) wirds ne Rutschpartie und ich habe mir hier und da mein Fully gewünscht.

Bei Km 17 gibbet Futter und danach eines mehr an Passagen zum Beine austreten  Im Vergleich zu vorher kommen kürzere Uphills, längere Heizerpassagen auf festen Wegen und die bekloppte SKipiste 

Kurz vor Schluss kommt nochmal eine Abfahrt, die wohl als aktuellste mit Schotter in Kindskopfgröße (war Spass, aber es ist schon ätzend) ausgekleidet wurde. Recht lang und danach hatte ich persönlich die Schnauze voll und mit dem Untergrund Schotter auf Ewigkeiten abgeschlossen  

Der allerletzte Trail war wie schon gestern mal gesagt nicht meins, ich hab halt noch nen wenig zu lernen, was Abwärts-Trail-Fahrtechnik auf gemischtem Boden (Steine/Wurzeln/Lcöher) angeht, alles recht kniffelig da für mich, mal sehen. Ich hoffe nur, ich behindere da nicht so viele.

Aber wie Uwe in nem anderen Fred (oder hier) schon sagte....es waren exorbitant viele Reifenpannen schon beim Training durch den tollen Schotter. Ich bin Gott sei dank 2 mal ohne durchgekommen, allerdings fahre ich auch, nach Antesten der Fast Traks ne Woche vorher auf dem Boden, nen "Panzer" mit der FA/NN Kombi auf meinen HT.

Soviel zu mir......Freitag hab ich frei, da bibber ich mir wahrscheinlich schon einen in den Bart, aber vielleicht wird alles viel netter als gedacht 

Nen schönen Tag!


----------



## Eddigofast (22. April 2009)

Hab noch eine  Ergebnissliste von 2007  gefunden! Da war das Wetter/Strecke ähnlich.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. April 2009)

fahren die mittel und langstreckler mit rucksack?

habe keine ahnung ob ich mir ersatzschläuche, proviant, .... in den rucksack packe, oder ob eine satteltasche ausreicht.

wie handhabt ihr das?


----------



## Eddigofast (22. April 2009)

Ich nehme immer einen kleinen Rucksack mit um darin ein paar halb gefüllte Schläuche und etwas zu trinken/essen zu verstauen, die um den Sieg mitfahren haben meistens nichts auf dem Rücken.

Ich habe gerade gesehen das Joey Kelly, Hanka Kupfernagel, Ralf Berner und Ricco Groß mitfahren!


----------



## randi (22. April 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> laut homepage gibt es für die Langdistanz keine Startplätze mehr. Ich weiß dass ich spät dran bin. Aber wie bekomme ich noch einen Startplatz auch gerne von einem zurückgetretenen Teilnehmer. Auch gerne per PN oder e-mail.




Versuche es nochmal,

vielleicht bekomme ich noch einen Startplatz.
Wenn jemand durch Krankheit, was ich keinem Wünsche, oder einem anderen Grund seinen Startplatz an mich ebgeben will bitte per e-mail oder PN.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. April 2009)

Auf den Langdistanzen nehme ich meinen Mule (nein nicht von Deuter) vom führenden Hersteller der Trinksysteme. Der hat eine 3 Liter Trinkblase so das ich wirklich selten an der Verpflegungsstation halten muss um Wasser nachzufüllen. Rein kommt noch mein Alien, Flickzeug, Pumpe Reifenheber, Kettenschloss, und ein vorgepumpter Schlauch. Dann noch 2 Gelflaschen in die Rückentasche und ab zum Start.
Auf der Kurzstrecke oder Rundkurs kommt eine kleine Trinkflasche mit dem Gel in die Trikottasche und alles andere (Werkzeug Verpflegung Ersatzmaterial ) reicht einen das Betreuerteam bei bedarf.

Ps:Eine Satteltasche bringt viele Punkte in der Gay Wertung... 

@RAXXOR: Fährst du Lizenkklasse? Der Killor war nach eurer Tour sehr begeistert von deinen Fähigkeien und Material. Ehrlich gesagt ich auch.
Ist es da nicht ein wenig schade in Wetter den Schlussfahrer zu machen, es gibt doch sicher leute die den 12 er Schnitt fahren ohne im Recom bereich zu sein.


----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> fahren die mittel und langstreckler mit rucksack?




Auch die "Kurzen" , denn ich habe keinen Nerv auf Gefummel mit der Trinkflasche. Die Blase muss mit. Ansonsten geht ggf. noch Flickwerk (Schlauch, Heber, Ende  ) mit. Alles andere an Defekten schenk ich mir in der Reparatur, bin ich eh noch zu unfähig für, bzw, würde dann zu lange dauern


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Auch die "Kurzen" , denn ich habe keinen Nerv auf Gefummel mit der Trinkflasche. Die Blase muss mit. Ansonsten geht ggf. noch Flickwerk (Schlauch, Heber, Ende  ) mit. Alles andere an Defekten schenk ich mir in der Reparatur, bin ich eh noch zu unfähig für, bzw, würde dann zu lange dauern


Wolltest du bei einem Defekt nicht aussteigen? Schinbar nicht mehr, finde ich gut 

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Ich fahre auch die Kurze, selbstredend MIT Rucksack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wolltest du bei einem Defekt nicht aussteigen? Schinbar nicht mehr, finde ich gut
> 
> Gruß Kai
> P.S.: Ich fahre auch die Kurze, selbstredend MIT Rucksack



Wenn es kurz vor Schluss is und meine Zeit eh peinlich, steig ich natürlich aus


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wenn es kurz vor Schluss is und meine Zeit eh peinlich, steig ich natürlich aus


Aufs Siegerfoto der Langdistanzfahrer zu kommen hat doch auch was 

Gruß Kai


----------



## tommi1223 (22. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen

ich hätte einen Startplatz für die 30km Runde zu vergeben, kann leider Krankheitsbedingt nicht fahren. Bei interesse kurz ne PN an mich.


*EDIT: Der Platz kann nicht mehr angeboten werden, da der Veranstalter keine Umschreibungen der Startplätze mehr vornimmt*

gruß tommi


----------



## Rumas (22. April 2009)

wieviele Verpflegungsstellen gibt es auf der 55km Runde.
Ich kann nur eine 0,75l Flasche im Rahmen unterbringen und mit Rucksack fahre ich nicht, finde das Dingen beim Rennen nur lästig.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. April 2009)

das würde mich auch interessieren. und auch was es dann dort so alles gibt.


----------



## Vinc-Black (22. April 2009)

Einfach mal die Seite von Mega -Sports bemühen, da gibts ein Pdf mit allen Infos. 


Es soll 3 Verpflegungsstellen geben.
Also wird wohl eine 0,75 Flasche reichen, bei 3 mal auffüllen. So viel Zeit zum trinken ist eh nicht.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. April 2009)

dann bin ich wohl blind!

werde noch mal suchen.


----------



## randi (22. April 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Versuche es nochmal,
> 
> vielleicht bekomme ich noch einen Startplatz.
> Wenn jemand durch Krankheit, was ich keinem Wünsche, oder einem anderen Grund seinen Startplatz an mich ebgeben will bitte per e-mail oder PN.




Das wars, leider. Es werden keine Änderungen laut 
Peter vom mega-sports-team mehr vorgenommen. Also nächstes Jahr eher anmelden und nicht wieder verpennen.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. April 2009)

man kann seine unterlagen doch bestimmt auch unter falschem namen 
abholen.


3 verpflegungen auf der strecke mit sportgerechter nahrung. was auch immer das ist.

stellt sich nur die frage wo die verpflegungsstationen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (22. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Morgähn
> 
> Im Vergleich zu vorher kommen kürzere Uphills, längere Heizerpassagen auf festen Wegen und die bekloppte SKipiste



Die Skipiste ist doch das beste an der ganzen Strecke 
War bei der Testrunde letzten Samstag eine der wenigen Stellen an der ich richtig "Plätze" gut machen konnte.
Allerdings werd ich Samstag auch nicht mit  so nem etwas Uphilltauglicherem Gerät antreten. 15,4 kg den Berg hochtreten war doch zuviel um ne gute Platzierung zu bekommen. 

Letztes Jahr hatte ich irgendwas mit 1:38. Dieses Jahr will ich unter 1:30.
Mal sehen ob ich die hohen Ziele erreiche. 
Ich fahr übrigens auch mit Rucksack, da ich garkeine Flaschenhalter am Bike habe.


----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Die Skipiste ist doch das beste an der ganzen Strecke



Haben wir zwei nicht ganz kurz geplauscht nach dem Schotter-Terror "lass uns ma die Bikes tauschen, mir fallen die Arme ab......?" usw.....


----------



## Catsoft (22. April 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> man kann seine unterlagen doch bestimmt auch unter falschem namen
> abholen.



Wird bei einem Lizenz- und einem Damenstartplatz schwierig....  Arbeit nervt :kotz:


----------



## CrossX (22. April 2009)

Du wolltest ja nicht tauschen. Berghoch hätte ich dir meins ja sofort überlassen


----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Du wolltest ja nicht tauschen. Berghoch hätte ich dir meins ja sofort überlassen



Hab ich das doch richtig in Erinnerung nach dem Blick in Dein Album 

Welche Stratnummer haste??


----------



## Wave (22. April 2009)

Vinc-Black schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Seite von Mega -Sports bemühen, da gibts ein Pdf mit allen Infos.
> 
> 
> Es soll 3 Verpflegungsstellen geben.
> Also wird wohl eine 0,75 Flasche reichen, bei 3 mal auffüllen. So viel Zeit zum trinken ist eh nicht.



entweder ich kenne eine verpflegungsstelle nicht (wovon nicht auszugehen ist), oder aber es gibt 2 auf der strecke und eine im ziel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (22. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Hab ich das doch richtig in Erinnerung nach dem Blick in Dein Album
> 
> Welche Stratnummer haste??



Gutes Auge gehabt 
Ich hab Startnummer 1144. Und du?


----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Gutes Auge gehabt
> Ich hab Startnummer 1144. Und du?



1252  Na nette Leuts merkt man sich halt


----------



## CrossX (22. April 2009)

Dann seh ich dich ja wenn du mich überholst


----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Dann seh ich dich ja wenn du mich überholst



Und lass mich bitte heil, wenn Du mit Deinem Speci mit 60 Sachen an mit vorbeigeschreddert kommst, ich bin die mit den ängstlich fliegenden langen Haaren 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja vorm Start noch....meinen "kleinen" Kollegen mit dem "kleinen" Bulls (nicht hauen Sascha) haste ja sicherlich auch noch gesehen (der mich da noch aufgezogen hat)


----------



## CrossX (22. April 2009)

Ich denke wir sehen uns vorm Start wohl noch. Werd aber mit nem schwarzen Focus da sein. Damit gehts zwar nicht  ganz so schnell bergab, dafür aber wesentlich besser bergauf. Bis Samstag


----------



## apoptygma (22. April 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sehen uns vorm Start wohl noch. Werd aber mit nem schwarzen Focus da sein. Damit gehts zwar nicht  ganz so schnell bergab, dafür aber wesentlich besser bergauf. Bis Samstag




Ich werd Ausschau halten, aber wahrscheinlich erkennst du mich schneller als ich Dich inner Menge, so viele langhaarige Blondinen mit weissem Stumpy rennen da wohl eher nicht rum.....

Bis Samstag


----------



## sunny1766 (23. April 2009)

Halöle Zusammen.
Habe mal eine Frage zu euren Startnummern!
Woher wisst ihr sie den?
Finde auf der Homepage nur durchnummerierte Liste, ist das eventuell auch die Startnr.!!!!
Danke für die Antwort.
Man sieht sich am Samstag beim FM.
Übrigens letztes Jahr 1:22:37 ; 9. Platz AK = Senioren II ; 
Gruß
Sunny


----------



## Catsoft (23. April 2009)

Ja, das ist die Startnummer!


----------



## mike_tgif (23. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann jemand von den "Locals" bitte was zum Wetter in Sundern sagen? 
Laut wetter.com sollte es heute morgen bei euch ein wenig regnen. Habe aber schon erlebt, dass das dann nicht nur ein wenig war! 

Eine kurze Info zwecks Reifenwahl wäre super - danke!

Micha


----------



## Eddigofast (23. April 2009)

Es hat nicht geregnet, alles ist trocken so wie 2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (23. April 2009)

Vielen Dank - dann hab ich ja dieses Jahr mal keine Ausrede im Nachhinein!


----------



## Vinc-Black (23. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Ich hätte als Newbie bei der Veranstaltung auch noch 3 bis 8 Fragen.
Wie siehts mit parken in Sundern-Hagen aus und ab wann sollte man den so ungefähr vor Ort sein am Samstag?

Falls jemandem noch irgendwas anderes wichtiges oder unwichtiges einfällt, was man wissen sollte, immer her damit!


----------



## apoptygma (23. April 2009)

Vinc-Black schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich hätte als Newbie bei der Veranstaltung auch noch 3 bis 8 Fragen.
> Wie siehts mit parken in Sundern-Hagen aus und ab wann sollte man den so ungefähr vor Ort sein am Samstag?
> 
> Falls jemandem noch irgendwas anderes wichtiges oder unwichtiges einfällt, was man wissen sollte, immer her damit!




Nimm pannensicheres Reifenwerk mit


----------



## Vinc-Black (23. April 2009)

ich vertrau da voll und ganz dem Reifengott, das ich von Pannen verschont bleide.
Wenn die ersten 400 die großen Brocken von der Strecke gefahren haben kann ich voll durchstarten.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. April 2009)

Vinc-Black schrieb:


> Falls jemandem noch irgendwas anderes wichtiges oder unwichtiges einfällt, was man wissen sollte, immer her damit!


Hmmm jo, was soll ich sagen? Vorher trainieren kann nicht schaden.


Vinc-Black schrieb:


> ich vertrau da voll und ganz dem Reifengott, das ich von Pannen verschont bleide.
> Wenn die ersten 400 die großen Brocken von der Strecke gefahren haben kann ich voll durchstarten.


Das ist super. Wir treffen uns dann am Streckenrand zum gemeinsamen Schlauchtauschen/Reifenflicken.  Ich hätte eine "angefahrene" Ralph-/Nic-Kombi mit xx light-Schlauch zu bieten. Was hast du so im Angebot? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Vinc-Black (23. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Hmmm jo, was soll ich sagen? Vorher trainieren kann nicht schaden.
> 
> Das mit dem Training ist nicht das Thema, das ist schon alles lange im Vorfeld passiert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. April 2009)

Vinc-Black schrieb:


> Hätte die gleiche Reifenkombi in gleichem Zustand anzubieten. Das wird schon reichen.
> Ich wollte ja für mich ne akzeptable Zeit fahren, da ist keine Zeit zum flicken und wechseln.


Dann messen wir uns ja mit gleichem Material, wie toll. Allerdings ist jetzt die Frage, wie hoch der Verschleiß der einzelnen Teile ist. Aber das ist ja müßig, jetzt darüber zu diskutieren 
Wenn die Bedingungen wirklich so sind wie 2007 (traue dem Braten nämlich immer noch nicht und den hier gezeigten Bildern traue ich noch weniger*), wäre ein Defekt wirklich sehr schade, zumal man auf dieser Distanz ein für sich akzeptables Ergebnis dann schon fast abhaken kann. Na ja, sehen wir ja dann 

Kai
* schlechte Erfahrungen. Glaube sowas erst, wenn auf dem Bild zum Beispiel eine aktuelle Tageszeitung zu sehen ist


----------



## Vinc-Black (23. April 2009)

Ich werde nach dem Rennen hier nochmal ein kleines Fazit ziehen. 

Wird schon alles schief gehen!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. April 2009)

Vinc-Black schrieb:


> Ich werde nach dem Rennen hier nochmal ein kleines Fazit ziehen.
> Wird schon alles schief gehen!


Ich auch, allerdings evtl. an anderer Stelle... 
Allzeit gute Fahrt 
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (23. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wenn die Bedingungen wirklich so sind wie 2007 (traue dem Braten nämlich immer noch nicht und den hier gezeigten Bildern traue ich noch weniger*), wäre ein Defekt wirklich sehr schade, zumal man auf dieser Distanz ein für sich akzeptables Ergebnis dann schon fast abhaken kann. Na ja, sehen wir ja dann
> 
> Kai
> * schlechte Erfahrungen. *Glaube sowas erst, wenn auf dem Bild zum Beispiel eine aktuelle Tageszeitung zu sehen ist :*p



Ich bin vorhin die Strecke mit dem Jeep abgefahren! Alles trocken!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. April 2009)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Ich bin vorhin die Strecke mit dem Jeep abgefahren! Alles trocken!
> Bild rausgenommen


Dann weiß ich ja jetzt bescheid, Danke schön 

Kai


----------



## apoptygma (23. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Dann weiß ich ja jetzt bescheid, Danke schön
> 
> Kai



Ziehst den 7000 km Ralph auf woll?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ziehst den 7000 km Ralph auf woll?


Ja, aber vorher wird er noch für die Bedingungen angepasst- mit einer Feile 

Kai


----------



## bofrost (24. April 2009)

mike_tgif schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann jemand von den "Locals" bitte was zum Wetter in Sundern sagen?
> Laut wetter.com sollte es heute morgen bei euch ein wenig regnen. Habe aber schon erlebt, dass das dann nicht nur ein wenig war!
> ...



Hallo !

Sitze gerade auf dem Balkon in der Sonne (ca. 10.45 Uhr). Wetter ist Top. Sundern ist von mir nur wenige KM entfernt.

Spikes brauchst du nicht aufzuziehen wie 2006 

Gruß


----------



## Peter88 (24. April 2009)

wie war das eigentlich kann man sich noch während des rennen aussuchen ob man die lange oder die mittelstrecke fährt... ??

meine Meldung ist schon so lange her und in den Ausschreibungen hab ich keine antwort gefunden.

Oder ich gehe noch schnell vor die tür trainieren...mist dafür ist es jetzt zu spät

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral67 (24. April 2009)

Hallo,

mal ne ganz dumme Frage zum Rennen morgen (ist mein erstes, seid bitte nachsichtig mit mir): Ist in der Startertüte auch was drin, um die Startnummer am Bike zu befestigen? Oder muss man sich darum selbst kümmern? Falls letzteres, wie mache ich das am schlauesten?

Danke,
Jens


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal ne ganz dumme Frage zum Rennen morgen (ist mein erstes, seid bitte nachsichtig mit mir): Ist in der Startertüte auch was drin, um die Startnummer am Bike zu befestigen? Oder muss man sich darum selbst kümmern? Falls letzteres, wie mache ich das am schlauesten?
> 
> ...


Kabelbinder und Sicherheitsnadeln kannste dir da mitnehmen, kein Thema 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2009)

@Peter:

Ja, soll man während des Rennens noch entscheiden können (gibt da aber wohl nen Zeitlimit meine ich....

@Jens:
Ich nehm auf jeden Fall noch Kabelbinder mit (die müssen eh mit für was weiss ich für Eventualitäten)


----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Kabelbinder und Sicherheitsnadeln kannste dir da mitnehmen, kein Thema
> 
> Gruß Kai



Wofür bitte Sicherheitsnadeln?????


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wofür bitte Sicherheitsnadeln?????


Zur Befestigung einer zweiten hinten am Trikot/Rucksack/wherever 

Kai


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2009)

Peter88 schrieb:


> wie war das eigentlich kann man sich noch während des rennen aussuchen ob man die lange oder die mittelstrecke fährt... ??
> 
> meine Meldung ist schon so lange her und in den Ausschreibungen hab ich keine antwort gefunden.
> 
> ...



welche strecke hast du denn geplant?
du kannst dir während des rennens aussuchen ob du halbmarathon oder marathon fährst. bis 14:15 musst du aber an der stelle sein wo sich der weg teilt. sonst ist die strecke dicht. (steht irgendwo in der ausschreibung)

fährst du alleine hin, oder sind noch mehrere von deinem verein dabei?


bin noch am überlegen ob nobby nic/ rocket ron oder irc mibro ld for marathon.
der mibro rollt meiner meinung nach besser.


allen viel erfolg, ne menge spaß und nen sturz- und pannenfreies rennen.


----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Zur Befestigung einer zweiten hinten am Trikot/Rucksack/wherever
> 
> Kai



Bring bitte mit, hab ich nicht sowas.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Bring bitte mit, hab ich nicht sowas.


Gibt es vor Ort, in so einer kleinen Box an dem "Häuschen", wo es auch die Startnummern und dergleichen gibt. Einfach reingreifen, kost ja nix 

Gruß Kai


----------



## apoptygma (24. April 2009)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Gibt es vor Ort, in so einer kleinen Box an dem "Häuschen", wo es auch die Startnummern und dergleichen gibt. Einfach reingreifen, kost ja nix
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ach so 

Ich dachte, es sei besser eigene dabei zu haben, weil wegen "weg" oder so


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ach so
> 
> Ich dachte, es sei besser eigene dabei zu haben, weil wegen "weg" oder so


Wir fahren doch um 7Uhr hier los... 
Nee, da wird nix vergriffen sein 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (24. April 2009)

@k star

thx

ich würde auf jeden fall denn schnelleren nehmen. ich fahre morgen mit ein paar abgefahrenen RR


Wird diesmal leider nix mit dem zusammen hin fahren. hab da am Abend noch eine Teambesprechung...


Man sieht sich...
Peter


P.s. will lang fahren, außer wenn es extrem schlecht läuft


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2009)

dann werde ich mal schnell in den keller und die reifen umziehen.


----------



## Wave (24. April 2009)

bei teilweise dicken schocker würde ich nicht nur auf leichtbau setzen


----------



## mistermoo (24. April 2009)

fahre auch mit enduro mit dickeren pellen, da mein ht noch nicht fertig geworden ist wirds etwas anstrengender werden, 14kg ist wie nen bierkasten mitschleppen


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2009)

dann ist dein hardtail aber verdammt leicht!


----------



## mistermoo (24. April 2009)

bin im mom bei 8,4 kg ohne schaltungskram und bremsen, anderer lenker/vorbau/sattel/stütze kommen auch noch, dauert noch wird wohl so bei 10-11 rauskommen hoffe ich, vielleicht weniger, habe da noch nen alten lrs der wird noch geflext zum testen

morgen ins ziel kommen ist für mich erstmal wichtig, wenns geht ohne pannen oder sonstwas, 1 saison nach 10 jahren pause vom ehemals rennrad fahren, da ist nicht viel zu erwarten


----------



## Berrrnd (24. April 2009)

und zu den reifen:

in hellental gings auch genug über schotter, und da sind welche mit furous fred am starren hardtail gefahren. ging auch.


----------



## Eddigofast (24. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> bin im mom bei 8,4 kg



Ich glaube du unterschätzt den SKS Marathon, das ist kein Spaziergang!


----------



## mistermoo (25. April 2009)

nö aber will nach jahren der abstinenz vom sport einfach mal wieder spass haben, somit erste saison und mal sehen wo man da so steht nach ein paar ausfahrten zum eingewöhnen, hauptsache ankommen als ganzes ohne blessuren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

So, für alle, die noch nicht los sind ein Toi Toi Toi für heute. Kommt alle heile an, pflastert leichenlos Euern Weg  und habt viel Erfolg.

Ich bin getz auch los (und mach mir echt ins Hemd bei meinem Marathon-Einstand)


----------



## Eddigofast (25. April 2009)

Der Ramses hat die hunderter Runde schon wieder gewonnen, irgend was um die 3:50 !


----------



## Unrest (25. April 2009)

Joa. Richtig krass!

Mich hats an der Hinnenwiese geplattet mit ner dicken rostigen Holzschraube...
Zum Glück war da ne holländische Familie mit nem SKS Kompressor.. *g*

Insgesamt ists wohl Platz 100 Gesamt geworden. Genaueres weiß ich erst, wenn die Ergebnisse on sind, da mein Transponder wohl nicht korrekt gefunkt hat und meine Zeit händisch eingetragen wurde.

Meiner Freundin hats auch als nicht-Bikerin gefallen. Nur waren ihr das Gelaber der Tussi, die Rasseln, die Warterei und die Chauvis von dem "Dreckigen Dutzend" zu viel. 
Wer weiß... Vielleicht steigt sie bald in den Rennzirkus ein.. *g*

Ich gönn mir jetzt MCes-Fraß.

Schönen Abend noch,
Michael


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

Wildewiese meinste oder? 

Glückwunsch Dir....wir sind alle pannen- und unfallfrei durchgekommen 





Unrest schrieb:


> Joa. Richtig krass!
> 
> Mich hats an der Hinnenwiese geplattet mit ner dicken rostigen Holzschraube...
> Zum Glück war da ne holländische Familie mit nem SKS Kompressor.. *g*
> ...


----------



## Unrest (25. April 2009)

Eeeh.. Ja. Hinnenwiese ist ja hier in Hagen.. ^^"


----------



## Berrrnd (25. April 2009)

bei mir ging heute irgendwie nicht so viel. bin zwar die 55km in ca.3h5min gefahren, aber wenn es richtig gelaufen wäre, hätte es besser sein können.

ich fand den wind teilweise ganz schön heftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AsB (25. April 2009)

Ersteinmal fetten Respekt für die geile Organisation, an die Macher und Helfer dieses Events. 
Ich finde, das die Jungs von Jahr zu Jahr immer  noch besser werden.   
Wenn ich könnte, würde ich mich bereits für das nächste Jahr anmelden.

Es war im Vorab von Schottersteinen die Rede, dass es Steine der Art sind mit denen man normalerweise Eisenbahnscheinen einschottert hatte ich nicht gerechnet. Mit HT und Starrgabel waren die Downhills teilweise schon echtes Abenteuer. 

Nix passiert, 55km in 3 Stunden und 6 Minuten. Nicht schnell, aber schön 

Ich hatte wieder mal einen perfekten Tag in Sundern uns sage *"immer wieder gerne" 
*
AsB


----------



## Berrrnd (25. April 2009)

die ergebnisse sind übrigends schon online!

mein vorläufiges ergebnis:
zeit: 3:03:06,6
gesamtplatz herren: 340 von 570
altersklasse: 60 von 70


----------



## Unrest (25. April 2009)

Platz 101 mit 1:35:58, aber das kann nicht sein, weil laut der Liste der 100te 15 Sekunden Vorsprung hat, aber direkt vor mir ins Ziel gefahren ist....
Pfusch! =)

Jedenfalls bin ich 25. in meiner AK.

Und das alles trotz Platten, der mich mal locker 2-3 Minuten gekostet hat.
Ich bin zufrieden und warte hoffnungsvoll auf die Sportograf-Fotos aus den beiden Downhills.


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

AsB schrieb:


> Es war im Vorab von Schottersteinen die Rede, dass es Steine der Art sind mit denen man normalerweise Eisenbahnscheinen einschottert hatte ich nicht gerechnet. Mit HT und Starrgabel waren die Downhills teilweise schon echtes Abenteuer.



Wem sagste das, ich war eine mit HT 

Aber bin, für mein erste Rennen super zufrieden, wo ich getz die Ergebnisse gesehen habe.

16 von 32 AK Sen1 Frauen
39 von 75 Gesamt Frauen

Und dafür, das ich die letzten beiden DH´s geschoben habe, weil ich vor Krämpfen inne Waden diese in Bewegung halten musste und an dem STück min. 5 Minuten verloren habe (ich hab ja brav alles vorbeirauschen lassen, was runter kam) bin ich sogar höchst zufrieden


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Ich bin zufrieden und warte hoffnungsvoll auf die Sportograf-Fotos aus den beiden Downhills.



Ja genau, dann sehe ich mich mal mein Bike schieben


----------



## Berrrnd (25. April 2009)

die spaßbremse vor mir hat mir leider den downhill vorm ziel versaut.
dafür habe ich ihn danach noch überholt.


----------



## AsB (25. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wem sagste das, ich war eine mit HT
> 
> Aber bin, für mein erste Rennen super zufrieden, wo ich getz die Ergebnisse gesehen habe.
> 
> ...



 Glückwunsch, mach so weiter...


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

AsB schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, mach so weiter...



Ich weiss, is vielleicht nen bisschen albern sowas...aber ich freu mich darüber wirklich. Denn ich fahre erst seit Mai 08 überhaupt MTB (oder Fahrrad, das gabs davor dass letzte Mal als ich 13 war). Die letzten 10 Jahre noch nicht mal Sport gemacht. So, jetzt hör ich aber auf, und vertilg meine Pizza!!!

Danke


----------



## AsB (25. April 2009)

nö, war so nicht gemeint, falls falschverstanden. Der Glückwunsch war schon ernst ausgesprochen und das Du weitermachen sollst auch. 

Ich kenn viele Leute, die noch nicht einmal daran denken würden, sich solch einer Sache anzunehmen, deshalb  egal wie schnell, welcher Platz  ! Respekt !

AsB


----------



## apoptygma (25. April 2009)

AsB schrieb:


> nö, war so nicht gemeint, falls falschverstanden. Der Glückwunsch war schon ernst ausgesprochen und das Du weitermachen sollst auch.
> 
> Ich kenn viele Leute, die noch nicht einmal daran denken würden, sich solch einer Sache anzunehmen, deshalb  egal wie schnell, welcher Platz  ! Respekt !
> 
> AsB




 Nee, so hab ichs gar nicht aufgenommen 

Männer/Frauen-Verständigungsproblem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (25. April 2009)

Rennen lief ganz gut. Bis auf so ein paar lahme Krücken auf dem Dowhnhill. Mir hat da nämlich leider keiner Platz gemacht. 
Dabei wollte ich da doch noch ein paar Plätze gut machen. 
So hat es jetzt für Platz 151 in der Gesamtwertung und 34 von 67 bei den Männern gereicht. 
Zeit war 1:39:59,6. Nicht ganz das angepeilte Ziel von 1:30 aber das mach ich dann nächstes Jahr. 

@apoptygma
Wir sehen uns dann spätestens in Duisburg. Ich werd dich lautstark von der Tribüne anfeuern


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. April 2009)

Bei mir ist es heute leider nicht so gut gelaufen.
Hab bei Kilometer 26 einen Reifendefekt hat mich gut 5,5 bis 6 min gekostet.
So ist es der 36 in meiner AK mit 1:37:59 geworden.
Wäre sonst in die TOP 20 gefahren aber hat nicht sollen sein.
Vieleicht nächtes mal!


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> @apoptygma
> Wir sehen uns dann spätestens in Duisburg. Ich werd dich lautstark von der Tribüne anfeuern





Super, das wir uns im Ziel noch getroffen haben, vielleicht haste ja mal Lust, unsere Truppe in Hagen besuchen zu kommen auf nen kleinen Ausritt


----------



## Vinc-Black (26. April 2009)

Alle super gewesen in Sundern. Das Rennen war wirklich geil!

Leider hats mich nach 10 km bei der ersten Abfahrt schon geplättet weil mein Vordermann mich in den Berg gedrängt hat und der hinter mir voll in mein Bike gerast ist.
Tacho weg und ne ganz üble acht im Vorderreifen. War bei den Bergabstücken immer ein Highlight mit dem Reifen, etwas schwammiges Fahrgefühl.  Zum Glück sind die Knochen heil geblieben, Material kann man ja ersetzen. 
Bin dann trotzdem weiter und dann hats doch noch für 2:40 auf der 55 km Strecke gereicht. Mit  162 insgesamt kann ich eigentlich ganz gut leben.


----------



## 3radfahrer (26. April 2009)

Leider hat`s mich nach 31 km auch erwischt. Dann hab ich noch kaum Luft in den Reifen bekommen. So eine Sch..... Hat mich locker 15min gekostet und dadurch leider nicht unter 3Std. geblieben. Schade.

Und die - ich nenn sie mal "Orangenen". Die gigen mir besonders auf den Sack mit ihrer Drenglerei. Die haben mich bestimmt zwanzig mal geschnitten ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste!


----------



## astral67 (26. April 2009)

Vinc-Black schrieb:


> Alle super gewesen in Sundern. Das Rennen war wirklich geil!
> 
> Leider hats mich nach 10 km bei der ersten Abfahrt schon geplättet weil mein Vordermann mich in den Berg gedrängt hat und der hinter mir voll in mein Bike gerast ist.
> Tacho weg und ne ganz üble acht im Vorderreifen. War bei den Bergabstücken immer ein Highlight mit dem Reifen, etwas schwammiges Fahrgefühl.  Zum Glück sind die Knochen heil geblieben, Material kann man ja ersetzen.
> Bin dann trotzdem weiter und dann hats doch noch für 2:40 auf der 55 km Strecke gereicht. Mit  162 insgesamt kann ich eigentlich ganz gut leben.



Ein Tacho ist am Zielhäuschen abgegeben worden. Vielleicht mal nachfragen...
Gruss,
Jens


----------



## Vinc-Black (26. April 2009)

astral67 schrieb:


> Ein Tacho ist am Zielhäuschen abgegeben worden. Vielleicht mal nachfragen...
> Gruss,
> Jens



Das war leider nicht meiner, ich bin ja ehrlich!


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Rennen lief ganz gut. Bis auf so ein paar lahme Krücken auf dem Dowhnhill. Mir hat da nämlich leider keiner Platz gemacht.



Wie gesagt, ich bin brav mit dem Rad an der Seite entlang gelaufen....immer mit Blick nach hinten, und wenn da einer kam, bin ich stehen geblieben. Es kamen sehr viele "danke schön" von den Langdistanzler, kann man nicht anders sagen 

Mir war es wichtig, da keinen aufzuhalten, da war meine Zeit dann nebensächlich. Ich seh das so, schaff ich das kräftemässig oder fahrtechnisch nicht schnell genug, habe ich einzubüßen, nicht die schnelleren und besseren


----------



## CrossX (26. April 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich bin brav mit dem Rad an der Seite entlang gelaufen....immer mit Blick nach hinten, und wenn da einer kam, bin ich stehen geblieben. Es kamen sehr viele "danke schön" von den Langdistanzler, kann man nicht anders sagen
> 
> Mir war es wichtig, da keinen aufzuhalten, da war meine Zeit dann nebensächlich. Ich seh das so, schaff ich das kräftemässig oder fahrtechnisch nicht schnell genug, habe ich einzubüßen, nicht die schnelleren und besseren



Ich wünschte, alle hätten deine Einstellung. 
Allerdings hätte ich dann überhaupt keine Ausrede mehr für meine mäßig gute Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (26. April 2009)

Hi leute, bei mir lief es nicht so ganz rund. 
Gründe dafür waren unter anderen.
-Supoptimale Vorbereitung
-Supoptimaler Gesundundheitszustand
-Notoperation meiner Katze Samstag morgen

Der Start aus Block 5 lief eigentlich ganz gut, habe schnell eine Gruppe gefunden die Links am Starterfeld vorbeifuhr. An dem Hügel der Landstrasse bevor es auf dem Trail ging haben wir viele Biker überholen können. An dem Anstieg des Staubigen Trails konnte mann rechts neben dem Feld auf dem Rasen fahren und super Plätze gutmachen. Der erste Eindruck der neuen Beschotterung der wege war eigentlich ermutigend, ich hatte mit Faustgrossen körnergrößen gerechnet und war zunächst erleichtert. Im weiteren verlauf der Strecke musste ich allerdings feststellen das der untergrund einen schon sehr die Kraft aus den Beinen sog. Der Rollwiederstand zu den vorjahren war meiner Subjektiven empfingung nach ziemlich gestiegen und die Strecke ist damit langsamer geworden. Bei km 30 hatte ich einen Schnitt von 22 Km/h und wusste damit das ich heuer an meine Persöhnliche Bestzeit aus 2007 nicht erreichen konnte. Ein paar km Später setzte din gefühl ein das ich mal als Kopf-im-Schraubstock feeling bezeichnen möchte. Mit den gedanken war ich oft bei meiner Katze und habe gehofft das die Op gut verläuft was sie im nachhinein zum glück getan hat. 
Das war schon sehr schade weil ich das Rennen und atmo nicht richtig geniessen konnte. Abhaken und erfahren was bein Ta abgeht war eher die devise.
So bin ich irgentwann bei 2,44 auf die 2. Runde gegangen und nach den nächsten 3 anstiegen ging gar nichts mehr. 
Obwohl ich genug gegessen, getrunken und mit den kräften gehaushaltet hatte wurden die Kopfschmerzen immer schlimmer und mein Magen rebellierte.
Ich fühlte mich so fertig wie lange nicht mehr und musste total Rausnehmen. Auf den abfahrten habe ich rumgejammert wie eine alte Frau, und mich selber verflucht. Ich hasste den Wind, Schotter, und jeden der an mir vorbeifuhr. 
Bei km 70 dachte ich mir: "das wars du reißt dir in Wilderwiese die Nummer vom Lenker und steigst aus". Ich war wirklich so schwarz wie noch nie beim Biken, nur das ich keine unterzuckerung hatte.. So tuckerte ich da einsam im Wind rum und wurde alle paar minuten von jemanden überholt. Irgentwann unendliche zeit und einige verwünschte schotteranstiege später fuhr ich die Skipiste runter, nahm mir einen Becher wasser und fuhr weiter.Ich musste es ins ziel schaffen und wenn es 9 stunden gedauert hätte. Die nächsten Km waren echt nur noch der blanke Horror und ich dachte ich kippe bald vom Bock. Bei den beiden minni Downhills hatte ich wieder spass in den Backen und es hat mich motiviert durchzuhalten. In sundern 5 Km vor dem ziel standen noch zuschauer und haben einen angefeuert. Ich war eigentlich klinisch Tot aber habe beschlossen zu Finishen und wenn ich über die ziellinie auf allen 4. kriechen muss. Die Steilkurven abfahrt machte noch mal fun und ich habe es tatsächlich noch auf dem Bike nach unendlichen 5.52 über die "Linie" geschafft...
Das einzige positive das ich der ganzen sache abgewinnen kann ist das immerhin noch 61 Leute hinter mir sind. Ich dachte wirklich ziemlich lange das ich der Letzte bin.

Lg Chris


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich wünschte, alle hätten deine Einstellung.
> Allerdings hätte ich dann überhaupt keine Ausrede mehr für meine mäßig gute Zeit



Na ja, ich bin Pragmat, ganz einfach, Ehrgeiz hin, Ehrgeiz her. Mehr Training, bessere Leistungen, mehr Fahrtechnik, weniger Umstände. 

Andere haben diesen Weg schon hinter sich, haben dafür trainiert, ich praktizier die Klamotte erst seit 11 Monaten, also habe ich gefälligst Platz zu machen, wenn ichs halt nicht KANN .

11% der Männer waren immerhin immer noch hinter mir und 48% der Frauen


----------



## spidermarkus (26. April 2009)

war ein schöner Samstag.....aber die Startaufstellung ging mal gar nicht


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

spidermarkus schrieb:


> war ein schöner Samstag.....aber die Startaufstellung ging mal gar nicht



Was ist Dir denn widerfahren?


----------



## RaXXor (26. April 2009)

N'Abend

Also ich bin ganz zufrieden mit meiner leistung. Nach dem Start lief es erstmal schlecht da ich mich nicht richtig warmgefahren hatte

Aber ab km 25 kam ich dann richtig in rollen und habe nurnoch überholt und meinen Schnitt stark gesteigert. Bin dann nach 2,20 ins Ziel gekommen wo ich dann einen verdammten Krampf im linken Oberschenkel bekommen habe der auch nicht wirklich weg ging

Da es mein erstes Lizenzrennen war, hatte ich in meiner AK eh nicht mit einer guten Plazierung gerechnet. 
Als ich dann aber das Ergebnis gesehen habe war ich mehr als überrascht habe mit 5min Vorsprung auf dem 2ten gewonnen undsomit den ersten sieg eingefahren. Gesamt war ich leider nur auf den 65 von 570 gekommen da erhoffe ich mir für Saalhausen mehr.

Dann noch ein Lob an den veranstalter!!! Im Vergleich zum letzten jahr finde ich es eine Steigerung von 100% gab NICHTS zu meckern.

So das war es von mir.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## apoptygma (26. April 2009)

RaXXor schrieb:


> N'Abend
> 
> Also ich bin ganz zufrieden mit meiner leistung. Nach dem Start lief es erstmal schlecht da ich mich nicht richtig warmgefahren hatte
> 
> ...





Wir haben uns im Ziel ja noch schmerzverzerrt in die Äuglein geschaut. 

Gut, sehr demütigend für mich, das ich "zeitgleich" mit Dir im Ziel landete und "jankte" 

Daher nen riiiiiiiiiiesen Respekt vor Deiner Leistung Du!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunny1766 (27. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen.
Mal eine Frage, bin letztes Jahr die 30 Runde in 1:22 gefahren und dieses Jahr in 1:34!!!!! :-(
Lag es jetzt weil ich so langsam war oder daran weil die Srecke anders war oder die 3 Kilometer Einführung mitgezählt wurden oder was?????
Kann es mir ansonsten nicht wirklich erklären!
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, weil ich sonst alle meine Trainingspläne wegschmeissen könnte. ;-)
Gruß
Sunny


----------



## Berrrnd (27. April 2009)

vielleicht warst du einfach langsamer!

hast du mal die durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten verglichen?

an dem zustand der strecke kann es ja nicht gelegen haben. da passte ja alles, und das wetter war ja auch super.


----------



## sunny1766 (27. April 2009)

Hallo kstar.
Konnte ich nicht vergleichen, habe vergessen nach dem Losrollen von Block 7 auf Block 1 zu nullen.
Ausserdem ist die Siegerzeit von diesem Jahr auch 6 Minuten langsamer als 2008! Warum?


----------



## Berrrnd (27. April 2009)

wie das wetter letztes jahr war, kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, aber vielleicht hat der wind auf den offenen flächen auch eine rolle gespielt.
wenn man da alle unterwegs war, war es schon sehr kraftraubend. so empfand ich es jedenfalls.

naja, war eh nicht so mein tag. aber lag wahrscheinlich auch daran dass ich ohne eine wirkliche taktik fahre.
vielleicht wird ja mein drittes rennen besser.


----------



## Unrest (27. April 2009)

Geht mir aber ähnlich mit den Zeiten.
'07 warens 1:21 und dieses Jahr (mit Platten) 1:35.
Und ich bin in wesentlich besserer Form als vor 2 Jahren.. Komisch, aber egal.


----------



## sunny1766 (27. April 2009)

Von 07 möchte ich gar nicht sprechen, da warens 1:15 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (27. April 2009)

da man sich ja an gruppen orientiert, und vielleicht erst zum schluss angreift, kommt das mit den langsameren zeiten schon hin.


----------



## CrossX (27. April 2009)

Meine Zeit war auch schlechter als letztes Jahr. Zwar nur eine Minute, aber dieses Jahr bin ich mit nem wesentlich schnelleren Rad gestartet und mit besserem Training. 
Die Strecke war trotz gelegentlichem Gegenwind auch besser, weil man sich letztes Jahr noch durch recht tiefen Schlamm quälen musste. 
Meine Theorie: Die Strecke war dieses Jahr ein bisschen länger. Ich habs mir zwar nicht aufgeschrieben, aber ich meine letztes Jahr hätte ich unter 30 km auf dem Tacho gehabt. Irgendwas um die 29,5.... Dieses Jahr waren es 32,1km
Der letzte Teil mit den Steilkurven war auf jeden Fall neu. 
Und an irgendwas muss es ja gelegen haben, dass durchweg schlechtere Zeiten gefahren wurden.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. April 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Und an irgendwas muss es ja gelegen haben, dass durchweg schlechtere Zeiten gefahren wurden.


Hmmm, dann weiche ich wohl von der Norm ab... 
Also ich bin am Samstag, wenn ich das richtig blicke, persönliche Bestzeit gefahren. Mir ging es von 2007 auf 2008 trotz eines schnelleren Bikes so, dass ich eine langsamere Zeit gefahren bin...
Dieses Jahr ist mein Bike "nur" leichter geworden, aber wurde sonst nicht verändert.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: Aber ansich hätte die Zeitverbesserungen wesentlich größer ausfallen müssen, von daher ist das Rennen deutlich länger geworden, was man auch an der Siegerzeit deutlich sieht. Man muss ja die Bodenverhältnisse dabei mitberücksichtigen


----------



## Wayne70 (28. April 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Geht mir aber ähnlich mit den Zeiten.
> '07 warens 1:21 und dieses Jahr (mit Platten) 1:35.
> Und ich bin in wesentlich besserer Form als vor 2 Jahren.. Komisch, aber egal.



2007 war zumindest die angekündigte "57km" Runde auch nur 51km lang. Daher war ich auch zuerst etwas verwirrt warum ich meine 2007 Zeit dieses Jahr nicht halten konnte. Ein Blick auf das damalige Profil 2007 hat dann die Erklärung gebracht. Bin also 2007 4km und 100HM weniger gefahren.
Wayne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spidermarkus (28. April 2009)

Also ich bin der Meinung das man bei so einem großen Starterfeld die Blöcke zeitversetzt startet sollte,wie zb beim Vulkanbike in Daun.So kann man viel Chaos am Start vermeiden


----------



## hefra (28. April 2009)

Zeitversetzter Start nervt, weils es dann kein Rennen sondern ein Zeitfahren ist.

Bsp. Ich bin beim Rheingaumarathon als 5. durchs Ziel gefahren, war aber nur 10. weil im Startblock hinter mir andere schnellere Zeiten gefahren sind. Die Fahrer habe ich nie gesehen. Hätte ich sie vor mir gesehen wäre ich vielleicht schneller gewesen. So ist kein Taktisches Rennen möglich.

Mein Wunsch wäre eine getrette Zieleinfahrt für die 30km und die 50km. Die 30km Fahrer stehen doch schon ziemlich im Weg. Und wenn noch um Plätze gefahren wird stört es ziemlich. Die Fahrer können nichts dafür und haben größtenteils fair versucht Platz zumachen, ein gescheites Fahren durch die Anlieger war trotzdem nicht möglich. Als dann noch eine Dame an dem Anstieg nach den Anliegern absteigen musste war meine Zweikampf verloren, da auch ich absteigen musste und so nicht dranbleiben konnte.
Bis auf die Problematik mit den 50km Fahrern die auf die 30km Fahrer auflaufen eine Topveranstalltung.


----------



## Wayne70 (28. April 2009)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass jetzt die Server explodieren.
Beim Sportografen sind die Bilder online. Aber durch die Flatter Nummern fällt die Auswahl unter der eigenen Startnummer recht schmal aus. D.h. Suche in unsortierten Bildern.
Wayne


----------



## Eddigofast (28. April 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Zeitversetzter Start nervt, weils es dann kein Rennen sondern ein Zeitfahren ist.
> 
> Bis auf die Problematik mit den 50km Fahrern die auf die 30km Fahrer auflaufen eine Topveranstalltung.



Schreib doch mal den Veranstalter an, die sind für jeden Verbesserungsvorschlag dankbar.


----------



## spidermarkus (28. April 2009)

Ja das ist auch ein Argument,muß ich dir recht geben, aber dann ist meine Zeit immer noch realistischer als die Zeit die ich fahre wenn ich hinter 800 Startern losfahre.....


----------



## spidermarkus (28. April 2009)

Mein letzter Eintrag oben ist natürlich die Antwort auf hefra` s Meinung!!


----------



## CrossX (28. April 2009)

Das mit den Bildern ist doch blöd. Unter meiner Startnummer gibts nix. Und 70 Seiten durchgucken und hoffen das ich ein Bild finde dauert Stunden


----------



## dickerbert (28. April 2009)

Da freut sich, wer seinen Tacho am Computer auswerten kann ^^.
Nee, du kannst ja in etwa schätzen, wann du bei Kilometer 48 (bei 55km Strecke) warst. Dann werden aus 70 Seiten schnell nur noch 10. Es sind meist 3 aufeinanderfolgende Bilder, musst also nur überfliegen um dich zu finden. 
Fragt sich weiterhin, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt, für ein Bild zahl ich nämlich keine 5 EUR


----------



## Lenkfix (29. April 2009)

Hi,
die 30km-Strecke war dieses Jahr ca. 3km und 50hm länger als 2008, z.B. gab es vor der wilden Wiese  noch eine Ab- und Auffahrt extra dieses Mal und die langen Schotterabfahrten machten es auch etwas langsamer.
Der Sieger Sen3 ist genau 9 min langsamer gefahren und als Gesamtdritter ist er nicht gebummelt.

Ich fand den Extra-Start der Funfahrer gut. Allerdings konnte man so leider genau sehen, wie die direkten Konkurrenten wegzogen. 

Auch wir haben immer schon die Problematik, das wir früher oder später auf die langsameren Langstreckenfahrer auffahren und überholen müssen. Das gehört für mich aber dazu und ist auch nicht ungerecht, da meine Gegner ja die gleichen Bedingungen haben. Manchmal muss man im echten Rennen eben auch taktisch fahren und nicht nur ohne Hindernisse theoretisch schnell sein. 
Vor Downhills wird entweder noch überholt oder es werden eben Nerven und Kräfte geschont für den Moment wo Platz ist. Und wenn ein Gegner mit einer Wahnsinnsaktion im Downhill überholt und schneller ist, dann hat er es auch verdient weil er dafür seine Gesundheit riskiert hat oder einfach die coolere Sau ist!

Gruß
Lenkfix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (29. April 2009)

wieviele HM hatte eigentlich die 55km Strecke, es kam mir mehr vor als das was beim Höhenprofil angegeben war...


----------



## Wayne70 (30. April 2009)

Rumas schrieb:


> wieviele HM hatte eigentlich die 55km Strecke, es kam mir mehr vor als das was beim Höhenprofil angegeben war...



Ich hatte 54,5km und 1325HM (meine Polar erkennt aber nur 5m Höhenunterschiede)
Wayne


----------



## Toblerone (30. April 2009)

also ich war ne halbe Stunder schneller als letztes Jahr auf der 55km Strecke!. Genaugenommen sogar eine 3/4 Stunder schneller wenn ich die 15min Reparaturpause nicht mit zähle!
Liegt aber vermutlich daran, dass ich über den Winter im Fitnessstudio explizit Kraft/Ausdauer trainiert habe.
Für mmich sind 3:46h schon eine gute Zeit!


----------

